# What are you brewing?



## RegBadgery (23/12/02)

I have a bitter in secondary and a brown ale in primary. I have some munich and pilsener malt so I made both using half and half. I haven't tried munich before so will be interested to see how they turn out.

cheers
reg


----------



## dane (23/12/02)

I am still looking for the holy 'lager' grail - so I have two lagers on the go.

I just bottled a 'stella artois' clone - has been lagering for six weeks or so. Initial hydro and bottling tastes are good (and have been getting better) so hopefully it should be nice.

My latest brew is a Baverian Lager from ESB. It is using their 3kg kits with 200grams of Munich Grain. I had never used grains before and I went over to ESB to get some Munich for another recipe that I was going to try. I have decided to put that on hold and used some of the munich in this lager.

Haven't has a taste or taken a hydro (apart from the SG) been in there just over a week. Will probs more to secondary soon.

I want to try an ale next - just tp pump it out and have it to drink while I play with the lagers.


----------



## PMyers (23/12/02)

Well lets see ...

Fermentor #1;
Morgans Blue Mountain Lager
500g Light DME
500g Dextrose
500g Maltodextron
24g Hallertau Hops
Safale

Fermentor #2;
Black Rock Pilsner Blonde
1.5kg Morgan's Extra Pale Malt
250g Vienna Grain
26g Hallertau
WLP025 Southwold Ale Yeast

Fermenter #3;
3kg Morgan's Extra Pale Malt
1kg Morgan's Lager Malt
250g Munich Grain
35g Super Alpha (60 minutes)
35g Cascade (15 minutes)
25g Cascade (1 minute)
WLP025 Southwold Ale Yeast

(Went a little hop crazy on this one)

Fermenter #4;
E.S.B. 15litre American Pale Ale
WLP025 Southwold Ale Yeast

Fermenter #5;
25 litre wash (for spirits)
- But we won't talk about that one, eh constable?

BTW, I am not really an alcoholic - two of these brews are for someone else.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## dane (23/12/02)

PMyers said:


> BTW, I am not really an alcoholic - two of these brews are for someone else.


 Sure they are Pete!

That what you tell the mrs anyway!


----------



## RegBadgery (23/12/02)

This sounds great Pete. If I had fridge space I don't think there's any limit to the number of brews I'd have on the go (given time, bottles etc) - I just love the process of brewing.

Are you using temp control?

cheers
reg


----------



## PMyers (23/12/02)

My brewing is all done in either a fridge (for lagers/pilsners) or in a room with 24hr air conditioning (for ales/weizens etc...).

Speaking of weizens, I saw (and consequently purchased and consumed) a bottle of Shfferhofer Dunkel Hefe-Weizen at Northmead Cellars the other day. This is the first commercial dunkel I have had the pleasure of tasting, and I was rather impressed. I still firmly believe the Shfferhofer "Orange" label Weizen is their best, and probably one of my all time favourite commercial brews.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## RegBadgery (23/12/02)

Isn't there a dunkel on tap at the Lowenbrau Keller at the Rocks in Sydney? 

I know I had a fantastic draught wheat there some time back - Franziskaner Weissbier - I'm sure I heard there was also a dunkel. Anyway the wheat I had tasted wonderfully fresh - amazing considering it's come from Germany.

cheers
reg


----------



## kook (23/12/02)

PMyers said:


> My brewing is all done in either a fridge (for lagers/pilsners) or in a room with 24hr air conditioning (for ales/weizens etc...).
> 
> Speaking of weizens, I saw (and consequently purchased and consumed) a bottle of Shfferhofer Dunkel Hefe-Weizen at Northmead Cellars the other day. This is the first commercial dunkel I have had the pleasure of tasting, and I was rather impressed. I still firmly believe the Shfferhofer "Orange" label Weizen is their best, and probably one of my all time favourite commercial brews.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried the Weihenstephen range of weizens? The hefe is godly, and the dunkel too. I personally prefer them over the Schofferhofer.


----------



## Doc (23/12/02)

60 Litre fermenter
Lawn Mower Lager

25 Litre fermenter # 1
Colonial Lager

25 Litre Fermenter # 2
Ginger Beer

25 Litre Fermenter # 3 
Empty  

In kegs
18 litre # 1
Hellish Bock

18 litre # 2
Australian Wheat

18 Litre # 3
Belgian Lager

20 Litre # 1
Xmas Belgian Triple Bender

45 Litre # 1 
Empty  

Should be kegging the Belgian Lager end of the week, so then I think I'll put down a draught.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SIMO (23/12/02)

Got three going at the moment

Vienna lager (all grain) wlp southern german lager yeast 
Pilsner urquell clone (grain plus adjucts) wyeast budvar 2000 yeast
British pale ale (all grain) wlp british ale yeast .

All of these beers have varying amounts of munich,cararoma,carapils,chocolate,crystal malts used in the mash.

Whole hops

fuggles
goldings
saaz
por
hersbrucker

Looking forwrd to drinking these ones they are all going just swimmingly,

xcheers

SiMo
:chug:


----------



## Vindaloo (23/12/02)

My oath, you blokes brew a bit 

I've just got the Busty Blonde in a fermenter and the Headless Honey in bottles aging. Too broke to have anything else on the go.

Vinds.


----------



## PMyers (24/12/02)

kook said:


> Have you tried the Weihenstephen range of weizens? The hefe is godly, and the dunkel too. I personally prefer them over the Schofferhofer.


 I must say I have not had the pleasure. Where can you get them?

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## PMyers (24/12/02)

In kegs too?

Damn, where do I start?

IPA
Coffee Porter
Amber Ale
American Pale Ale x 2
Irish Red
Strong Scottish Ale
Belgian Smoked
Peach Pale
Hefe-Weizen
Light Pilsner
Mid Strength Bitter
Pilsner (Being lagered in the keg)
Blush Zinfandel (Yes, I know. I have been told before that it is a crime to force carbonate wine using a keg, but it's just more convenient that way dammit!)
Not to mention the eighteen or so batches still aging in bottles.

Hmmm... no stouts. Well I'll have to fix that  

I did mention before that I WASN'T an alcoholic, didn't I?

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## sboulton (24/12/02)

Doc , 
i just gotta ask ....
what is a lawn mower lager ???

?
:huh: 

merry christmas
:chug: 
simon


----------



## kook (24/12/02)

PMyers said:


> I must say I have not had the pleasure. Where can you get them?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete
> ...


 I know in Perth you can buy them from the International Beer Store (T/A International Beer Club). I think theyre the sole australian importer for them. Several other bottles shops in perth stock the weihenstephan range now, but they all buy it through the IBS.

If you know of any bottle shops that are willing to import new items to their selection, suggest they get a few crates of weihenstephan from IBS in perth


----------



## Doc (24/12/02)

sboulton said:


> Doc ,
> i just gotta ask ....
> what is a lawn mower lager ???
> 
> ...


 It is a light mid-strength lager that you can throw down after a hot afternoon mowing the lawns. You know when the first couple of beers don't even touch this sides  
Basically I use a good lager kit and just throw some lager and wheat malt at it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (24/12/02)

At the moment, I just bottled 

- Coopers India Pale Ale (half a kilo of light malt and some Northern Brewer finishing hops). This one failed when I accidentally primed it with Maltodextrin instead of dextrose. I have since opened every bottle and added half a tsp of dextrose to each bottle - will let you know how they go in a weeks time; and

- Belgian Wheat Beer (Morgans unhopped wheat malt, WYeast Weinstephan liquid yeast, Northern Brewer bittering Hops and Hallertauer finishing). I tasted this one from the hydrometer tube before I primed and bottled, and was fantastic even though it was warm and un-carbonated! mmmm...warm overtones of cloves, nutneg and banana!

and in the fermenters:

- Maple Porter (3kg Dark Malt Extract Syrup, 680g Crystal Malt, 230g Black Patent Malt, 750ml Pure Maple Syrup, 1 tsp Irish Moss, 85g Fuggles Hop Pellets (55g at 60 mins, 35g at 2 mins), 2 pkgs Safale Ale Yeast.

- Vienna Lager (3kg Pale Liquid malt, 110g each of Caramalt, Crystal malt and Munich malt, 85g Black Malt, 28g Hallertauer hops @ 45mins, 56g Hallertauer @ 30 Mins, 28g Hallertauer @ 15 Mins, WYeast Bohemian Lager Liquid yeast. This one's in the fridge for 6 weeks at 2-4 C.


----------



## Vindaloo (24/12/02)

Snow - sounds great! I can't wait until next payday, when I can put a new batch on  I think I might try that Tripel recipe in the Kitchen forum, it sounds divine.

Vinds.


----------



## [email protected] (24/12/02)

I've got 2 on the go at the moment.

Munton's Premium Gold Kit - Smugglers Special Premium Ale (I think that's what they call it), I will eventually keg this one I think.
Clone of Cascade on the go as well.

Will start some of the recipes in the kitchen section early in the new year, I'm really looking forward to it actually


----------



## RegBadgery (24/12/02)

I'm planning a porter, stout and an India pale ale as soon as the brewing fridge is free. By gee reading some of these resposes I'd love to have as much storage capacity. 

cheers
reg


----------



## [email protected] (24/12/02)

lol I know the feeling Reg.

There is soo much to try but the problem is resources available is fairly limited besides I'm running out of space to put all the bottles to mature. If my counting is correct I have about 400 bottles (a mixture of stubbies and longnecks). 

The old lady has taken my beer fridge over with all these salads although on the bright side no one should go hurry tomorrow


----------



## RegBadgery (24/12/02)

Well, you can never have too many milk crates - milk crates underpin my entire brewing venture. I don't know where I'd be without milk crates - probably with every inch of floorspace taken up with bottles. 

cheers
reg


----------



## Weizguy (8/7/06)

I think that this is called a "thread resurrection". I decided to post here coz this thread was pre-existing. So I'm lazy...

But not too lazy to get up at 6:20 on a Saturday, in a quiet house and bring things to life with the commencement of a 30 litre (first time at this volume) stove-top triple-decocted weizen. Hey, it's my kitchen, too!  

Just doughed in at 35C for an acid/hydration rest for 20 min. Then another infusion and on to the decoctions. I may have time for a shower, somewhere in there, coz I won't be able to do that once I have begun decocting.

Bring it on! :beerbang: (I may save the drinking until a little later, though).

I didn't realise how hard it is to get 25 litres of water at 38-ish C without an HLT. That shall be next on the list, after I concrete the floor in the downstairs room (currently a laundry/ cellar) and install the permanent brew-room.

...Oh Hans-ie boy, I hear the weizen ca-alling (to the tune of "Danny Boy").  

BJCP this arvo. Must brew early to make it in time.

Beerz
Seth 

* Edit: starting to remove the first decoction portion now, for a 52C protein rest. 7:40 AM
*Edit 2: Starting the boil of my second decoction now to produce my first saccarification rest at 62C. Could be a little while as the stovetop boil is not very quick. 8:30AM
*Edit 3: Only got to 61C last time. Just boiling a decoction amount of about 10 litres to get the mash up to 72C. Added to mash at 10:12 AM. got my target temp this time. 1/2 hr rest, so I can have a wash and do some shopping at the local bakery.


----------



## Doc (8/7/06)

Almost at the end of the sparge of the Evil Twin Ale here.
7degC here at 5:45am this morning when I doughed in 

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (8/7/06)

Well done, Doc. That's dedication.
I had my long coat on when I started this morning too. Just couldn't force myself out of bed before 6:20.
R U having a beer yet :lol: 

Is it best for me to edit the original post, or should I tack on further replies as I go, for updates?

Seth out


----------



## Millet Man (8/7/06)

You guys make me look lazy, didn't dough in until 8:00am.

Hirsebier on the go today.

65% Millet pils
20% Millet light crystal
15% Millet dark munich

25 IBU's of Tettnang at 60 min

Saf wheat/ale K-97

30 min @ 40C for beta glucan rest done
30 min @ 55C for protein rest done
enzyme liquid removed
20 min @ 70C for mini conversion ATM

Just heading down to bring it up to 85C to gelatinise the starch.

Edit: 10:30 - Added chilled water and enzyme liquid back to mash and hit 60C spot on, time to leave it for an hour or so to convert.
Edit: 20:00 - Didn't get finished until 18:00 as a decided to let it convert for a couple of hours while I did something else, oh and had a stuck sparge or two <_< 20 litres @ 1.048 from 4 kg of malt, overshot my target OG by 2 points - smells and tastes good.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## razz (8/7/06)

I'm so lazy I won't be doughing in until Monday !


----------



## Doc (8/7/06)

Well into the boil here. Sparge had finished by 8:30, then it was off the hardware shop to get more propane before taking my son to swimming lessons.
Unfortunately the inventory that says I had 300gr of Centennial was incorrect. I have 50gr :angry:
Will be subbing Magnum instead.

Doc


----------



## Ross (8/7/06)

Doc said:


> Unfortunately the inventory that says I had 300gr of Centennial was incorrect. I have 50gr :angry:
> Will be subbing Magnum instead.
> 
> Doc



Doc, This would be closer if you have them - from the CraftBrewer site:

Possible Substitutions Cascade, possibly Columbus or Chinook. Analytically a blend of 70% Cascade and 30% Columbus will give similar profile.

Edit : just realised you don't have Colombus, but substitute Chinook would be bvery close.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bigfridge (8/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> BJCP this arvo. Must brew early to make it in time.



Don't be late or we will start without you !

Dave


----------



## Doc (8/7/06)

Ross said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the inventory that says I had 300gr of Centennial was incorrect. I have 50gr :angry:
> ...



Didn't want to go Cascade as that is what I used in the Hopback. Thought about Chinook, but went Magnum because I've been using it a lot lately and really like it.
Just means I'll have to get some more Centennial so I can brew it again as per Plan A 

Have you got Columbus in stock now ?

Doc


----------



## Trough Lolly (10/7/06)

Brewed 6 Gallons of all grain Irish Red on Saturday night - doughed-in at 6pm and finished the washing up at 1am Sunday / when the stout glass was empty! Bairds Stout, TF Crystal and Roast Barley - EK Goldings to bitter and I strayed from style with 1056 for a clean crisp ale!!
It's bubbling away merrily as I left for work this morning...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## doglet (10/7/06)

It's a designated brew day today for me.

Brewing an Amber Ale which is the second part of a Newcastle Brown clone (blend with another darker Old Ale) and also brewing an APA.

First mash is just about complete so gotta go....


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/7/06)

On the weekend racked my partial pilsener, looks good smells okay so fingers crossed as its my most complex beer so far.

This comming w/end brewing a partial JS golden ale so that should be good as the missus is going to help me with that one as she's curious about all the grain ect.


----------



## razz (10/7/06)

Just finishing the mash for a honey kolsch, it will probably be the one I use for the Vic xmas case swap.


----------



## Josh (12/7/06)

Just chilling down an Aussie Lager. Don't you hate it when you add the late addition hops and realise the wort chiller isn't in the pot sterilising? So now the pot's floating around the very cold backyard pool. Probably not as effective as the chiller, but entertaining and slightly scary watching it tip about.


----------



## Ross (12/7/06)

Josh said:


> Just chilling down an Aussie Lager. Don't you hate it when you add the late addition hops and realise the wort chiller isn't in the pot sterilising? So now the pot's floating around the very cold backyard pool. Probably not as effective as the chiller, but entertaining and slightly scary watching it tip about.



Good opportunity to trial the no chill method h34r: 

cheers ross


----------



## Josh (12/7/06)

Ross said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Just chilling down an Aussie Lager. Don't you hate it when you add the late addition hops and realise the wort chiller isn't in the pot sterilising? So now the pot's floating around the very cold backyard pool. Probably not as effective as the chiller, but entertaining and slightly scary watching it tip about.
> ...


What is the no-chill method? FYI Got down to 24C in 30 minutes.


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/06)

I'm getting ready to bottle my Weihnachten (Christmas) Lager this weekend, then it'll be put away till the silly season.
Going by the sensational tastes i've been getting while taking Hydro readings, it's going to be a very long wait indeed. :unsure:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/7/06)

Josh said:


> What is the no-chill method? FYI Got down to 24C in 30 minutes.




Whoa! You mustn't have visited for a few days while the "No-Chill" thread was running hot!

Have a search for "No Chill" method and it should bring up the thread.

In a nutshell, it's like making your own Fresh Wort Kits

Edit: No Chill Method Thread


----------



## Josh (12/7/06)

Thanks SG. I thought I saw the thread titles here but never checked them out. Having a read now. I suppose I could have tried something like that. Not having a cube or a free keg though, I doubt I could have done it properly anyway.


----------



## Ash in Perth (12/7/06)

i wouldnt leave the pot floating around in the pool. i did that with my first AG and i ended up with a nice sweet malty pool. I was tempted to crank the heater up and get it boiling to throw in the hops and have a swim in beer once it finished but i decided this was impracticle.

i think my curious dog had a small part in tipping the pot over though (hes always looking for frogs and knows they hid in pots)

Ash


----------



## goatherder (14/7/06)

Bump.

I picked up my grain from the post office today - thanks Mark!

Sunday brew #1 - American Brown, late hopped with amarillo and cascade, no bittering addition. I can't wait to taste this one.
Sunday brew #2 - House ordinary bitter, first time no-chill. There's only room for 1 in the fermenter fridge so this one goes into the jerry for a couple of weeks.

it's also my first double batch.

what's everyone else brewing this weekend?


----------



## Mr Bond (14/7/06)

Grain is cracked and ready to go for an early dough in.

Willamette Pale

90% marris otter
4% carapils
4% maize
2% choc

willamette to 35 IBU's, 60min,30 min, and 1 gm/L @ 15 ,10 and 0 mins

Pitching onto the US56 yeast cake from the challenger(catapult) bitter.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/7/06)

Most recent brew finished for drinking was my 'davey spice', a spice beer, quite obviously. I tried a stubby three weeks prior to the final date and became quite distraught because it tasted TERRIBLE. It was just spices and water. That made me leave it for 3 more weeks (I suppose that helped a lot  ) because I was too afraid that it was a terrible batch I would have to tip down the sink.

However, the extra time let the malt flavour rise and it tastes delicious! I will change the spice balance though- take out the allspice, have more cinnamon, and maybe throw some oregano if I am feeling lucky. However, it is quite a full bodied, rich flavour beer, and I'm quite happy with that.

Coming up- brewing the Saaz Pale on sunday


----------



## normell (15/7/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> Most recent brew finished for drinking was my 'davey spice', a spice beer, quite obviously. I tried a stubby three weeks prior to the final date and became quite distraught because it tasted TERRIBLE. It was just spices and water. That made me leave it for 3 more weeks (I suppose that helped a lot  ) because I was too afraid that it was a terrible batch I would have to tip down the sink.
> 
> However, the extra time let the malt flavour rise and it tastes delicious! I will change the spice balance though- take out the allspice, have more cinnamon, and maybe throw some oregano if I am feeling lucky. However, it is quite a full bodied, rich flavour beer, and I'm quite happy with that.
> 
> Coming up- brewing the Saaz Pale on sunday


Hey P&C, In your sig 

Kegged: Nothing! :blink: 

Tapped: Space Honey (AG), Dave's Old (AG) :huh: 

If theres nothing in the keg, how do you tap it, "Please explain"


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/7/06)

NORM what are you doing ?? <_< 


[/quote]If theres nothing in the keg, how do you tap it, "Please explain"


> I cant belive you encouraged him.. h34r:
> 
> :beer:


----------



## normell (15/7/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> NORM what are you doing ?? <_<


If theres nothing in the keg, how do you tap it, "Please explain"


> I cant belive you encouraged him.. h34r:
> 
> :beer:


Yeah I know, but should/could be another "Classic" reply
Plus if he replies, will give him 900 posts, gotta help him get to that majical 1000 posts


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/06)

yeah, ...about brewing...

This weekend, with family away, I intend to make an Altbier with 100% Munich (Weyermann) and freshhhhh Spalt.

If circumstances are not conspiring against me (and why should they?) I'll also be making a Stone's Bitter clone (from Euro beers by Wheeler & Protz), onto my London III yeast cake. This should go into the keg to be served with low carbonation and at cellar temp, to remind me of the Stone's bitter that I haven't been able to buy in 500ml widget cans for at least 8 yrs now.

Next week, about midweek, I hope to finally get my act together on the Rauchbier, as I have a 3 litre Bavarian lager yeast culture chugging along on the table near me. Bad luck if i don't like the bier, as I have planned a 25 litre batch.

Beerz
Seth (who knows what to do when the family give him some brew-time)


----------



## stephen (15/7/06)

I have just started heating the mash water to create a Chimay Red clone nad I'll be using the yeast from the bottle - have a three litre culture sitting in the cupboard as I type.

I have made a CR clone before from Wheeler and Protz "Brew classic European Beers at home" and used S-33 yeast. I've since sat down and did a side by side comparison with the real thing. I think the S-33 added some different flavours that didn't sit well in comparison to the original, though it was still drinkable.

And like Weizguy, I too have an empty house all to myself!

Cheers

Steve

Edit: 11:40 Just finished doughing in. Aimed for 67 deg C and got 67 deg C.


----------



## Duff (15/7/06)

15 minutes to go on my 100% Munich APA, mash hopped with Centennial and Amarillo, next additions at the 15 min mark through to flameout. Also filtering the first of 3 kegs (with Polyclar VT  ), and will get a WLP001 California starter going and also a WLP833 Bock. Might try and squeeze in a Maibock tomorrow, depends how I'm feeling. Might as well if it's raining again, good brewing weather.

Then have to be cleaned up and ready for Saturday Kitchen at 3pm h34r: 

Cheers.


----------



## MVZOOM (15/7/06)

Duff said:


> Then have to be cleaned up and ready for Saturday Kitchen at 3pm h34r:
> 
> Cheers.



:blink: What the? Good day for a bit of tv though. 

I'll be pulling two lagers out of 2ndry, kegging one and putting the other into storage. Am now full, with the AG Amber Ale fermenting, I need to do some drinking to free up some space. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## andrewl (15/7/06)

Have got The Bathurst Brew ccing, a Vanilla Honey Blonde in secondary fermentor (probably move to a cube tomorrow), and picked up the ingredients for an amber ale today, which will be going on as soon as I get rid of this bloody virus!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/06)

Just doughed in for a simple single infusion rest for 90min at 65C.  
Why 90 min, you ask? Seems to work better with the Maris Otter, better conversion. Thanks for the tip, Gough.

Malt bill is 4.1kg of MO pale ale and about 50g of crystal (not sure what colour, as I left this to Keith at lhbs). I'll have to ask next time I see him.

Hop bill is 28 IBU of a mix of Northdown, Challenger and EK Goldings. 20g of EKG for the last 15 min + a Whirfloc. Then 5g EKG into cask/keg for a week before serving.

I'm hoping for a tasty Bitter which will be a daily drinker at cellar temp and only lightly gassed.

Beerz
Seth 

*edit: spelling only


----------



## stephen (15/7/06)

Forgot to update the post for the brew through the day. Anyway, in the fermenter before five and yeast seems to be kicking off already.

Once this beer is made I'll let you know (with the halp of Weisguy and maybe Keith the beer guy) how it goes (and also MHB etc)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Archie (15/7/06)

Hey Andrew any chance of letting go the recipe for the vanilla honey Blonde, I would love to give something like that a go.

Well I am all prepped for brew day tomorrow, going to brew a Northern German Pilsner.
heres the grain bill

Wayermann Pilsner 4.5kg
Wheat Malt 300 grams
Chrystal Malt 200 grams
and 20grams of chocolate malt

Hops 

Saaz 30grams @ 45min
Hallertauer 25 @ 45 mins
Hallertauer 25 @ 30mins
Hallertauer 20 @ 15mins
Saaz 25 @ 15mins
and again Hallertauer 30 @ 3 minutes

will be using Wyeast 2007 Pilsner

Well thats my Sunday gone 

Cheers Archie


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/7/06)

normell said:


> Hey P&C, In your sig
> 
> Kegged: Nothing! :blink:
> 
> ...



Well, 'kegged' meaning 'in a keg but not attached to a tap' and 'tapped' meaning 'both kegged and attached to a tap'


----------



## frogman (16/7/06)

In Fermenters:

Thomas Coopers Sparkling ale.
ESB Old.
Coopers Pale Ale.


In Kegs / On Tap:
Coopers Pale Ale x2.
ESB Extra Special Stout.
ESB Coogee Draught.
Morgans Canadian Lite.
SHMBO's Honey Lager.


Still just doing K+K. Will start experimenting soon.


----------



## Barry (16/7/06)

Good Day
Milled the grain for a German pils and a "Golden Ale" lager last weekend, stood up when I finished and nearly fell over, sciatica from nowhere. Have spent the last week of my holidays laying down and sitting, relaxing but boring (but did read a lot about brewing). So brewed them today with the aid of panadol (panadol pils?). Now have 8 lagers in fermenters so better start racking, fining and bottling before I brew any more.


----------



## redbeard (16/7/06)

stout with ekg & fuggles.

edit - sorry was short n sharp, was sparging at the time. in the jerry's now coolig overnight


----------



## andrewl (16/7/06)

Archie,
It's just a simple k+k... 
Wals Blonde
1k Body Brew
Saflager s-23 yeast
S.G: 1.050
F.G: 1.012

Move to secondary, boiled honey in 1 1/2 litres of water (20mins)
2 vanilla beans split in half at 5 mins.

Planning on ccing in the very near future.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Batz (16/7/06)

Porter,Pilsner and Scottish in the fermenters 

Batz


----------



## bindi (16/7/06)

Mashing in the morning a *Foreign Extra Stout* hope to hit OG 1.080 with a decotion mash, only my third decotion. 7.72Kg of grains and 130g of hops for 50 IBUs, if it works, I will post the recipe,  
Another big beer around 8%.


----------



## bconnery (17/7/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> Most recent brew finished for drinking was my 'davey spice', a spice beer, quite obviously. I tried a stubby three weeks prior to the final date and became quite distraught because it tasted TERRIBLE. It was just spices and water. That made me leave it for 3 more weeks (I suppose that helped a lot  ) because I was too afraid that it was a terrible batch I would have to tip down the sink.
> 
> However, the extra time let the malt flavour rise and it tastes delicious! I will change the spice balance though- take out the allspice, have more cinnamon, and maybe throw some oregano if I am feeling lucky. However, it is quite a full bodied, rich flavour beer, and I'm quite happy with that.
> 
> Coming up- brewing the Saaz Pale on sunday





You might find with spice beers that the flavour profile changes anyway. I brewed one for Christmas and at first it was all cloves, now the cinnamon is currently dominating...

It's all part of the adventure!


----------



## dreamboat (17/7/06)

I brewed a Pilsner on Friday night...
6kg pils malt
10g PoR, 60g Cz Saaz 60mins
30g Cz Saaz 15 mins.

Two step infusion mash, ended up with 25 litres at 1054 in the fermenter, fermenting away happily now in the fridge with whitelabs bud yeast.

Can't wait for this one to be ready!


dreamboat


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/7/06)

Just finished my Golden Ale on Sunday.

Doing a Porter this comming w/end.


----------



## Gerard_M (17/7/06)

I wanted to brew last night whilst watching Chook Senden crack his first win on the US Tour when I remembered that I don't have Foxtel. With The Open Championship starting late next week I have been given permission for some night brewing sessions with a TV in the garage. 

Porter 
Czech Pils
Flekovacy

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## pint of lager (17/7/06)

It is lager season here and brewing is in full swing. There has been at least one and sometimes two mashes a week occurring. The barley crusher has been left out on the veranda ready for action, the stir plate has seen almost continuous use and there are bits of brewing gear lying around in the kitchen and out on the table on the veranda. 

Brews are now going into kegs and bottles. The end bedroom is sitting at 10-12 degrees and there are 6 fermenters, crates of bottles and kegs bulk priming. Last week's guest stayed on the lounge in front of the fire rather than the end bedroom.

The brews so far this season are:
Dortmunder export (in the NSW July swap case)
Vienna lager
Munich lager
Hersbrucker pilsner
smoktoberfest
Winter solstice pilsner
wheatbock
Munich Helles
Oktoberfest

That should fill all the kegs up with about 12 crates of bottles. 

On the agenda is a Maibock, Alt and some more pilsner and Munich helles. Thank goodness we saw some decent rain on the weekend, plenty of water in the tanks to brew with.


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/7/06)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> Milled the grain for a German pils and a "Golden Ale" lager last weekend, stood up when I finished and nearly fell over, sciatica from nowhere. Have spent the last week of my holidays laying down and sitting, relaxing but boring (but did read a lot about brewing). So brewed them today with the aid of panadol (panadol pils?). Now have 8 lagers in fermenters so better start racking, fining and bottling before I brew any more.



Hi Barry,
With 3 prolapsed disks not being where they should be due to too much time in the 2nd row, I can recommend Voltarin from the Chemist and a pint of RIS and all your problems will drift away!  

Having a 10 Gallon mashtun means lots of milling and I do it standing up, otherwise my brewday is almost over before mash-in!! h34r: 

That's a nice list of beer you have their PoL! Being !?slightly?! anally retentive, I add a label to my brews with a letter from the alphabet, starting with "A" in Jan etc... Dry Stout "U" entered the fermenter yesterday...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## bindi (17/7/06)

bindi said:


> Mashing in the morning a *Foreign Extra Stout* hope to hit OG 1.080 with a decoction mash, only my third decotion. 7.72Kg of grains and 130g of hops for 50 IBUs, if it works, I will post the recipe,
> Another big beer around 8%.




Turned the HLT on at 6.20 and done and cleaned up by 11.30, OG 1.077 [refrac 18.4] double decoction mash and hit very temp  , FWH the first additions  no chill over night and pitch the starter sometime tomorrow when it is at full krausen. Don't you just love it when everything goes smooth.


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> Just doughed in for a simple single infusion rest for 90min at 65C.
> Why 90 min, you ask? Seems to work better with the Maris Otter, better conversion. Thanks for the tip, Gough.
> 
> Malt bill is 4.1kg of MO pale ale and about 50g of crystal (not sure what colour, as I left this to Keith at lhbs). I'll have to ask next time I see him.
> ...



Seth,
A bit off topic, but it has been mentioned before that Powell's malts appear to suffer through poor efficiency. Would there be any advantage in the same procedure as above to try and improve the efficiency?

M


----------



## KoNG (17/7/06)

I brewed yesterday and used my new Barley Crusher.
Brewed a Pale Ale: JWM Ale, wheat, munich, amber and some CaraRed
Amarillo and Bsaaz in differing amounts @ FWH, 15min and Cube. Mashed at 65, OG 1047, IBU 30
pitch with US56 tonight. 

KoNG


----------



## bconnery (17/7/06)

Getting a bunch of brews down so they mature nicely while I am on holiday for a month or so...
E=SB2 - An ESB with some maris otter, a couple of crystal types and some Challenger & Goldings

Munich/Euro Lager - Lager with some Munich malt amongst other things and Santiam hops

Belgian Sour Orange Ale - An attempt at a Belgian Oud Bruiny sort of ale (not soured by yeast or other cultures though) with a sort of sour orange from my folk's place. 

All down now, bottled before I leave late August and then can sit nicely for my return...


----------



## mikem108 (17/7/06)

Looks like sunday was a big brew day all round. Saturday rained so brew day was blown out but feeling inspired after Drews brew club meeting I decided sunday was the day to give the Bohemian Pils another go. HLT on at 7 am.
Mash in by 8am all done by 2pm. 
5kgs PIls malt
0.5Kg Munich
300gms Carapils
BSaaz 45gms 60
Czech Saaz Plugs x 2 at 30
Saaz Plug x2 at 0
Wyeast 2001

mmm only 10 more weeks to go now !


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/7/06)

I am heading down the Lager path for the next few months like most would be.  

Brewed a Bock on Saturday and a Bohemian Pils on Sunday.

After they are out of the fermenting fridge it will be a double batch of Oktoberfest's split with Whitelabs 820 and Whitelabs 833.

C&B
TDA


----------



## DrewCarey82 (18/7/06)

I actually need to get my arse into gear lagers wise as well.

Hopefully a few Pils and Aus draughts over the next month or so.


----------



## Mothballs (18/7/06)

I am brewing an Irish Red today. it is in the mash tun now. Hopefully will get to do a copy of Ross's Light american amber this week as well.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Bobby (18/7/06)

i just started the boil on an amber ale. smells brilliant and will smell even better when it gets some wiliiamette thrown in....


----------



## Barramundi (18/7/06)

currently have a partial mash OLD style ready to keg tomorrow and a golden draught fermenting away happily just a simple kit brew , slowly but surely on the way to more grains , then perhaps all grains ...


----------



## homebrewworld.com (18/7/06)

Wednesday will be 30 litre batch of Wheat Beer !
I will filter 10L(Krystal) and compare.
70% wheat 30% ale in my 60L fermenter.
About 15 IBU hallertauer pellets, and the stir plate is whizzing yeast as i speak.


----------



## mje1980 (18/7/06)

Pils, followed by an APA. Would love to do a bitter, but i cant bring myself to use pils malt in it. APA yeah, no worries, but a bitter needs MO i reckon. Anyway, i have simcoe, amarillo, cascade, so my apa should be fairly hoppy !!!


----------



## hockadays (18/7/06)

Brewed an irish red a couple of days ago that came out alot lighter in colour. Got the wrong colour for the choc malt I used but it tastes good when I racked it. 

Brewed a bavarian Weizen today with my first crack at a step mash. 50C for 20mins then 68C for an hour. all went wel..

I had both my kegs run out on the same day with no reserves so tonight I'm drinking red wine. and its actually pretty good.

hockadays


----------



## Millet Man (18/7/06)

Brewed a pale ale on Sunday with 40 IBU of nugget leaf from the 1kg bulk buy plugs, including big flavour and aroma additions. Smells and tastes great out of the fermenter - 'bout half done ATM. This will be a nightcap beer, hops are supposed to help you sleep eh?

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Weizguy (18/7/06)

hockadays, Congrats on brewing a weizen. I got one going too - split batch with an underpitching experiment.

Some might say that a protein rest is unnecessary for a weizen, if you want the cloudiness. Others might say that a triple decoction does nothing for a beer that can't be done with melanoidin malt. I say, just let me brew my beers, and do my own experiments.

So, currently, I have an SFPA waiting to be bottled, a NNL Fresh-wort Sparkling blonde to be kegged, a split 32l batch of triple-decocted hefeweizen - almost finished fermentation, a 20l jerrycan of decoction-mashed Altbier, a 25l jerrycan of Stone's Best Bitter clone and plans for some quality lagers including a maibock and rauchbier (thanks 4 the reminder, Tony).

Maybe a Belgian or two? Another go at the Belgian pale that competed well a few years back, and a Trippel, or another "Fly-blown Belgian".
So many beers, so little time...and what was that whisper about a Gose?

mje1980, you can certainly make a good bitter with pils malt. IIRC, Gough does some good work with these beasts. I made a low-temp mash English Summer Ale with it, and it was v nice. In fact, I received a request for some today. It had a sour mash addition too. U could prob make a tasty bitter with your APA recipe and just a different yeast and hop variety. Too easy.

homebrewworld.com...Testify, bro!! Weizen is a great beer, even in Winter. Maybe a weizenbock (helles, of course), or an Aventinus clone, or maybe a Berliner weisse. The Berliner is more of a Summer or session beer. Anyone who got one recently from me, in their NSW Xuly case, you can hang on to it until Summer without any worries, I reckon, if U can wait. I've been a busy brewer. I wonder what my tally will be this year? and a few prizes would be nice, if the beers are worthy.

Seth out


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/7/06)

Just finished a Porter, and now thinking of a dark ale with Nelson Savinoun hopps.


----------



## frogman (18/7/06)

Just put into two fermenters

Gold rush Mabbots ale.
and a 
Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale.


Keged the ESB Old

Emptied the SHMBO honey lager  . Need her to do another batch.


----------



## Steve (19/7/06)

I chucked a sicky yesterday and made the following:

3 Kg Barret Burston Ale 
255gms Rolled unmalted wheat 
20gms Roasted malt 
1 Kg LME 

35gms Northern Brewer at 60 mins 
20gms Willamette at 30 mins 
20gms Willamette at 10 mins & LME 

Brewing with Nottingham ale yeast

SG was 1050

Bubbling away nicely this morning.

Basically just made it up as i tried to get beer alchemy working at home but it didnt want to work


----------



## DrewCarey82 (19/7/06)

Stevo.

What style beer will that produce?

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (19/7/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Stevo.
> 
> What style beer will that produce?
> 
> Cheers.




No idea :blink: maybe a pale(ish) ale  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gonzo (19/7/06)

I havent brewed since my alcobase 20% alcowater which was a bit winey so now 

I have a Coopers Cervez in primary with Brew enhancer #2


The next brews will be a Tooheys real Ale with 500gr of light dry malt , 25g of fuggles and 500g of dextrose

Then Coopers Stout with 500g dark malt, 300g brown sugar 300g licorice and fuggles hops ( recipe someone posted up in The recipes section)


----------



## James Squire (20/7/06)

RDO today folks so in the middle of the first mash (mini) of a double brew day! Stocks are low at the moment so first brew up is an APA (Possibly the Vic case swap brew for those in it.)

Couple of Kilos of unhopped extract
1.5Kgs Wheat Malt
0.2Kgs Medium Crystal
15g POR @ 60min
12g Amarillo @ 15min
12g Amarillo @ 5 min
20g Amarillo Dry Hopped
US56

Followed by an Aussie Ale

Couple of Kilo's unhopped extract
1 Kg Pils malt
0.5 Kg Wheat malt
0.2 Kg med Crystal
20g POR @ 60min
10g Hallertau @ 20 min
10g Hallertau @ 10 min
US56

Cheers,

JS


----------



## Weizguy (20/7/06)

I know it's late but U gotta do these things when you have time...so, the wort is just starting to boil now.

In between trying to sort out a new new computer today, I double-decocted a Schlenkerla rauchbier clone.
That's 6kg of Rauchmalz and 100g dark choc grain (JW, IIRC). About 32 IBU of NZ Hallertau and a 90 min boil.
I'll no-chill it for a couple of days and then feed it to 3 litres of a ravenous Bavarian lager yeast culture.

Time to go and check on the boil and start capping bottles from a 26 lite batch of SFPA.

Beerz.
Seth out  

BTW, I had a flex-day. That's when you get a day off for working too many hours above what you're expected to.


----------



## Stuster (21/7/06)

Well, I thought I was brewing late, but I've got nothing on your Weizness.

Just about to finish up on my Landlord clone. The colour seems very pale even though I boiled vigorously for 90 minutes and boiled down 4 litres to about 2 on the stove. Unfortunately, one of my starters was off, so no chance to compare yeasts. Burton it is.


----------



## Ross (21/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Just about to finish up on my Landlord clone. The colour seems very pale even though I boiled vigorously for 90 minutes and boiled down 4 litres to about 2 on the stove.



Out of interest why the darkening (and caramelising?) in a Landlord clone?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (21/7/06)

Ross,

I would have thought to add body and depth to the finished beer considering it is 100% GP. My attempt with 100% MO doesn't quite have it but will try with my sack of GP next weekend. I was thinking of boiling down 2L of first runnings to 1L.

Cheers.


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/06)

Brewed yesterday: Irish Red, a version of Docs Kilkenny, didn't have any carared or caraaroma so used some melanoiden instead.

Son Twist_Top is brewing an Irish Red Kilkenny clone tomorrow, his is a version of TL's Irish Red. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down in an attempt to beat the OM.

The hops for tomorrows brew EKG arrived bright and early this morning, thanks to Craftbrewer's next day service, fantastic. He has an Irish ale yeast starter W1084 on the bench ready and now the correct hops. I had to make do with english ale yeast and fuggles. Bring it on!


----------



## bindi (21/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Brewed yesterday: Irish Red, a version of Docs Kilkenny, didn't have any carared or caraaroma so used some melanoiden instead.
> 
> Son Twist_Top is brewing an Irish Red Kilkenny clone tomorrow, his is a version of TL's Irish Red. Looks like the gauntlet has been thrown down in an attempt to beat the OM.
> 
> The hops for tomorrows brew EKG arrived bright and early this morning, thanks to Craftbrewer's next day service, fantastic. He has an Irish ale yeast starter W1084 on the bench ready and now the correct hops. I had to make do with english ale yeast and fuggles. Bring it on!




GREAT  when they are ready to sample, can I be one of the judges? <_<


----------



## Ross (21/7/06)

Duff said:


> Ross,
> 
> I would have thought to add body and depth to the finished beer considering it is 100% GP. My attempt with 100% MO doesn't quite have it but will try with my sack of GP next weekend. I was thinking of boiling down 2L of first runnings to 1L.
> 
> Cheers.



Duff, I've never heard of this process being used in TTL, so wondering why, if you're trying to make a clone?
If a previous attempt seemed to lack these quality's over the commercial version, then would maybe make sense...Just interested, as it's a beer I'm still trying to replicate, as it's a stunning beer on draught - The bottled version I've found rather ordinary, but maybe due to age/sunstruck.

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/06)

bindi said:


> GREAT  when they are ready to sample, can I be one of the judges? <_<




No worries Bindi, should be able to have a taste off in about 3 weeks. He's keen, mine has a little dark brown sugar, he says No Way, No Sugar for his, and definitely Irish Ale Yeast.


----------



## Stuster (21/7/06)

Basically what Duff said Ross. It's just Golden Promise and going into the kettle it looked very pale. In an old thread on Landlord, Sean suggested the colour was due to a very vigorous boil, probably a long boil too. I boiled 4 litres on the stove rather than boiling it up for hours. It's not authentic I know, but I'm not actually trying to brew a perfect copy, rather trying to learn something by brewing something similar to TTL. The process should give something like the same effect. That being said, even though I boiled it for 90 with a really vigorous boil and with the stovetop reduction, the colour was too light. How did yours come out for colour Ross?

I used some nice fresh hops  and it tasted good going into the fermenter. Just waiting to trial the finished article now. :chug:


----------



## doglet (21/7/06)

Brewing a Russian Imperial Stout tomorrow which I'll be calling Ace of Spades in reference to the saying "Black as the Ace of Spades". I'll also be finishing my playing card logo which is written in Russian text. The grain bill is about 10kg for a 20L batch so I'll have to split the mash into two mash tuns - there's nothing like a bit of juggling to make brewday interesting! I brewed a K&K pale ale with the British Ale yeast so i can pitch onto a nice big yeast cake. The 60L fermenter will be used to prevent any Stout Houdini tricks! I'll enjoy sampling these over the next couple of years.

Depending on how the day is going I'll also do a an APA using Pilsner malt, Centennial and Cascade hops.

I've also got a Whitbread Ale yeast cake in the fridge so I'll get my brother to make his second ever K&K Toohey's Old type brew.

Have fun everyone - fingers crossed on the weather!


----------



## KoNG (21/7/06)

I've got me a sack of GP too, so obviously TTLL is top of the list.. i wasnt going to reduce a couple of litres for this beer, although i remember reading about it in a previous thread.
i'm going to do it for my Ruddles attempt though when i get my BramC's.. i will try this process instead of trying to find a suitable syrup.

i havent had TTLL for a while, so i better search it out for another taste, it might be easier to just add a little munich or something to get near it.


----------



## n00ch (21/7/06)

I haven't brewed anything in well over a month... But finally i will be brewing a ESB tomorrow and then brewing a Imperial Stout and dumping that onto the yeast cake of the ESB the next weekend.


----------



## Ross (21/7/06)

Stuster said:


> How did yours come out for colour Ross?



My colour was fine when I did a side by side comparison. TTL is a very pale beer anyway, though I had added just a touch (150gm) of Fawcetts crystal to mine as I was using MO (Again not to style). The problem (if you can call it that) with mine, was I used NZ Styrian flowers, which gave it the most wonderful vanilla flavour, this dissapated in time to an equally tasty spiceyness, was like 2 different beers. I'm not sure if this is unique to the NZ hops, so doing my next one with Slo Styrian plugs when my Golden Promise arrives...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (21/7/06)

Just used 100% Golden Promise, so it came out more like the colour of a Pilsner. That seemed too light from my memory of Landlord. :blink: 







Found this image and it is a light colour. I'll post a picture of my beer to compare when it's ready (as long as it comes out alright anyway.  )


----------



## Peter Wadey (21/7/06)

Good idea Duff, a bit of caramelisation in the kettle. If it comes to nought, then at least you got some tinker value out of it.

Ross, 
Landlord a very pale beer????
If Duff didn't do what he plans I reckon he is more likely to end up with something the colour of Summer Lightning. Been there, done that.

Me - I'm thinking of perhaps a Mild or Bitter fermented with Southwold yeast.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Steve (21/7/06)

Stuster - did you really have to post that pic.....I am so bloody thirsty. Thats like torture! Anyway it looks very similar to my favourite Boddingtons in colour. I have 8.3 kgs of GP on the way too :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (21/7/06)

Steve said:


> Anyway it looks very similar to my favourite Boddingtons in colour.



Steve, I think Boddingtons seems a bit lighter in colour, in this picture anyway. What do you think?  :lol:


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/7/06)

AusDB did a 100% Golden Promise TTL. When we compared against the real thing there was a significant colour difference. Now, I had had a few beers at that point, but I am pretty sure it was the TTL that was a little darker.


----------



## Steve (21/7/06)

Stuster - you rnrsole!  
Thanks for that - very kind  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (21/7/06)

The recipe I have for Boddingtons is identical to TTL except the Boddies has 28gms of Black Patent malt in it? Is this to darken it up a bit?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (21/7/06)

Not trying to hijack the hijack  but I am experimenting this arvo. 
4kg Pale 
2kg Munich
0.75Crystal
Some Magnum and Northern Brewer FWH and challenger and EKG in the last 10min and US-56 to finish the job. This is the first brew crushed with my new home made mill and my first attempt at the "no-chill method" should be a learning experience. Currently got 40min left to mash then I'll see how good my crush was.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (21/7/06)

Tomorrows brew will be a Lagunitas AIPA with 180g of Williamette near the end of the boil  

Plus a Blonde Rye if I get around to it.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (21/7/06)

Ive got a Brown and a Dark Ale going right now. 

Been in primary for 10 days. 

Wanted them in for nine at 16-17deg including a higher temp rest for the last. 

They had their rest at about 21deg and then I found out that I cant transfer them until next Monday!

Keeping them as cold as I can with ice bricks until thenhope theyll be ok :unsure: 

Kegged my first true Lager last night...lookin' good. 

PZ.


----------



## Stuster (21/7/06)

Yep, sorry for the OT discussion, Browndog. :unsure: 

Back on topic, I'll be making a Steam beer this weekend sometime. Simple grain bill, base and some dark crystal, all Northern Brewer. Planning to pop my no chill cherry and pitch in a couple of days time when my starter's up to speed.


----------



## Mr Bond (26/7/06)

Just put down a weizen(AG) this morning.
Having a day off cos its our wedding anniversary(9th),so i thought I'd do a brew for the occasion.

Drop the boys off @ Nans 2 night and go out for tea.

A good day all round really.


----------



## tangent (26/7/06)

about to sparge a double boPils. Last lager for the year.

edit - and a bloody lovely day in ADL.


----------



## Steve (26/7/06)

Last night bottled a Belhaven partial, racked an APA partial and chucked down a ESB 3 KG APA.....and cooked dinner....and put a shelf up in my laundry/brewery. After all that I sat down to a nice Newcy Brown style ale.
Cheers :beer: 
Steve


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/7/06)

You still throwin down ye ole kits Stevo?

I've gone off them for the moment which is dangerous in case I am buggering my partials!!!!

This weekend a partial American Pale Ale.

3.6kg Ale Malt.
0.4kg Wheat Malt.
90g of Cascade
US56 dried yeast.


----------



## Steve (26/7/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> You still throwin down ye ole kits Stevo?
> 
> I've gone off them for the moment which is dangerous in case I am buggering my partials!!!!
> 
> ...




Yeah DC - its been sitting on the shelf for 3 weeks feeling very forgotten. I still love me 3kg ESB APA's. 5 mins to make, 5 days to brew, 5 days to drink :super: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## facter (26/7/06)

.. at the moment im doing a Chocolate Stout - added about 500g of cocoa to it - hopefully a lot of the oil comes out ont he top (not sure if it does) and doesnt go in at rackign..though, man, it tastes fine. Really have to rack it - racking tube got mould in it from improper clean and dont ahve anyw ayt o clean it! Stout has been in for three weeks now in primary! Ahh...

Put down a Pale Ale last ngiht, thing hasnt started off yet even with a big starter...probably a leak somewhere methinks. 


Next up? Blueberry Wezien .... and my first Wit - and, I may have a source for curacao oranges here in Perth  ... ive been searching for ages ... will let you all know if it pans out


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/7/06)

Steve said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > You still throwin down ye ole kits Stevo?
> ...



Did plenty of the ole paint tins, especially the ESB Australian draught and your right the quickness of time is great and its a second to none taste, though I am rather sad to admit it some of the all grains from my XMAS swap have topped anything I did with kits, bloody nice! But kits arent as far behind as have been made out.


----------



## Millet Man (26/7/06)

Just put down a triple today, my first attempt at one. Just undecided about ferment temp using T-58, I have it at 20C ATM and will probably bring it up to 25C or so after krausen. Got the idea for rising temp from the latest BYO mag.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## barls (26/7/06)

ok got my raspberry wheat just about ready to bottle after a week or so ccing will do that soon. also put down a grumpies stella pride and a honey ginger beer as well


----------



## browndog (27/7/06)

In the morning I'll be doing an "Andrew's IPA" same as the one I presented for the AHB QLD xmas in july swap. Looking forward to the smell of the mash hops lingering around the tun.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## foxy (27/7/06)

facter said:


> .. at the moment im doing a Chocolate Stout - added about 500g of cocoa to it - hopefully a lot of the oil comes out ont he top (not sure if it does) and doesnt go in at rackign..though, man, it tastes fine. Really have to rack it - racking tube got mould in it from improper clean and dont ahve anyw ayt o clean it! Stout has been in for three weeks now in primary! Ahh...
> 
> Put down a Pale Ale last ngiht, thing hasnt started off yet even with a big starter...probably a leak somewhere methinks.
> 
> ...



facter 
regarding your cleaning. i bought a cleaning/sterilizing agent from a brew shop that is a mix of sodium hydroxide (a caustic solution) and rinsing agents. Best thing i ever done. After bottling/kegging brew put 100mls of it in fermenter, fill fermenter with water an throw all other apparatus in the keg. No scrubbing anything! leave it sit overnite and drainout. Clean as a whistle with no work required. I bought it from Homebrewers warehouse in Townsville QLD, but someone else might sell something similar


----------



## Whistlingjack (27/7/06)

All grain hefeweizen


----------



## Steve (28/7/06)

This sunday I will be doing my first all grain...aarrrrgggghhhhhh :blink: 
Ive chosen AndrewQLDs Vienna lager from the recipe section. :beer: 
Picking up my 50litre kettle, 3 ring burner n stuff tomorrow. :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DrewCarey82 (28/7/06)

Best of luck Steve, looking forward to hearing about your first effort into the darkside.


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

Great stuff, Steve. Go for it. :super: 

I've been doing a brew while I work today (?) and it's just going into the fermenter. An easy drinking all-Amarillo APA. The hops smelled wonderful (this update is brought to you by Ross :lol: ). Using dry yeast for the first time in a while, US56. Seems like a nice beer for the summer weather we have today. :blink:


----------



## Steve (28/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Great stuff, Steve. Go for it. :super:
> 
> I've been doing a brew while I work today (?) and it's just going into the fermenter. An easy drinking all-Amarillo APA. The hops smelled wonderful (this update is brought to you by Ross :lol: ). Using dry yeast for the first time in a while, US56. Seems like a nice beer for the summer weather we have today. :blink:




Cheers Drew - will post pics of the spectacle!!!
Stuster - half yer luck mate. Theres nothing worse than people telling me that they are brewing whilst im sat here doing bugger all apart from wishing I was at home drinking beer  The US56 is sensational. My favourite yeast.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc (28/7/06)

Go for it Steve. May the brew gods be with you.

I'm brewing an Imperial Pilsner with a few brew club members this weekend. OG 1.088 103 IBU's.

Doc


----------



## Steve (28/7/06)

Doc said:


> Go for it Steve. May the brew gods be with you.
> 
> I'm brewing an Imperial Pilsner with a few brew club members this weekend. OG 1.088 103 IBU's.
> 
> Doc




103 IBUS? Jeezus - you'll need lead tongues.


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

Steve said:


> Theres nothing worse than people telling me that they are brewing whilst im sat here doing bugger all apart from wishing I was at home drinking beer



Not even pictures of beer? :lol: 

Just so it makes you feel better, I'll be doing some work tomorrow afternoon to make up for it, so I'll be working while you are doing your brew then. :angry:


----------



## Steve (28/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Theres nothing worse than people telling me that they are brewing whilst im sat here doing bugger all apart from wishing I was at home drinking beer
> ...




:lol: pictures of beer makes it even worse thank you very much. Have fun working tomorrow!


----------



## Doc (28/7/06)

Steve said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it Steve. May the brew gods be with you.
> ...



Nah, that is just a baby beer compared to the Hop Whompus @ 179 IBU's.

Doc


----------



## Steve (28/7/06)

Doc said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Doc said:
> ...



:blink:


----------



## Duff (28/7/06)

Steve said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Steve said:
> ...



Well while we're all unzipping, getting them out and measuring, the Pliny tops the lot at 289 IBU's :beerbang: 

Steve, good luck Sunday, you're now a real brewer :lol:


----------



## Chris (28/7/06)

And I thought 70 was high!

Atm Im doing a beerscab Bitter
1 can coopers real ale
whatever dribs and drabs of hops and crystal malts left over
250g of dextrose
20lt 1.036 35IBU
coopers yeast.
They usually turn out all right

Cheers


----------



## DJR (28/7/06)

Trying to work out whether to put another batch on, the bohemian pilsner is down to 1020 so another day or two and it gets racked and lagered. I'm thinking of either an aussie ale style one or a mad-ass experiment into belgians like:

3.5kg JW trad ale
0.5kg JW Pilsner
0.1kg Melanoidin
0.1kg Crystal
0.125kg Carapils
1kg Candi

(couldn't get any special B/cara-aroma)

Some FWH with and some late saaz/tettnang/EKG to 20IBU

making to 19L should turn out about 1.075 OG, 8% alc or so, with some WLP530 (sounds like a crazy yeast - westmalle/westvlerten supposedly). Doing a double decoction too so i can get good efficiency.

Has anyone noticed that the style guidelines for belgians basically mean that you can do anything?


----------



## Batz (28/7/06)

Duff said:


> Well while we're all unzipping, getting them out and measuring, the Pliny tops the lot at 289 IBU's :beerbang:



Now now brewers,going to have to take the strap to you  

Batz


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

DJR said:


> Trying to work out whether to put another batch on, the bohemian pilsner is down to 1020 so another day or two and it gets racked and lagered. I'm thinking of either an aussie ale style one or a mad-ass experiment into belgians like:
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the style guidelines for belgians basically mean that you can do anything?



If you are unsure, always, but always make that other batch. Unless you decide you don't like beer after all, only good can come of it. :chug: 

You can probably bump up the melanoidin and the crystal in that recipe a bit. But as you say, belgian means do what you like. Woohoo! :super:


----------



## johnno (31/7/06)

Have not brewed for ages on account of buying a house and was supposed to shift.

Now after finally working out that we cannot shift till around xmas my back has packed it in again.

Was hoping to brew this weekend, but will not be now. Just an APA to get stocks up a bit again.

Oh well, Suppose i can drown my sorrows with the Rocheforet 8 clone and the rye IPA.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Jazman (31/7/06)

did the j1 again but a bit dif and a mongrel dortmunder type lager and this weekend a cap


----------



## Millet Man (31/7/06)

Racked the triple to secondary today, up to 8% ABV so far. Coopers Bavarian Lager (+ 250g DME, 20g Tettnang) bubbling away happily at 16C - making a Carlton Mid type brew for the old man.

APA tomorrow, all is prepared for a 6 am start. 80 g each of cascade and amarillo to go in 20 lt, should be enough.  

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Weizguy (1/8/06)

I just pitched/poured a no-chill English bitter onto the (semi-washed) yeast from the previous batch (NNL Sparkling blonde).

The yeast is the same that I used for the NSW Xmas in July beer, which had a Fresh Wort pack (NNL) poured on top of it. I bottled 1/2 and kegged 1/2 tonight. Then I boiled and cooled about 1.5 litres of water and chucked it in on top of the yeast cake. Next I tapped off (after sanitising the tap) most of the lower layer of the yeast slurry into the next cleaned fermentor. Chucked the 25 l batch of Stone's Best Bitter clone on top and stirred to aerate a little more. Plenty of aeration (already) from tipping the wort from a height on top of the yeast slurry.

Fingers crossed for a very drinkable session beer at around 3.5%.

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (24/8/06)

Bottled the Stone's Best Bitter clone last night, and currently have the day off work.

It's a Nth German Pils this time, with 5 kg Weyermann Pils malt and 28 IBUs of Hallertau Mittelfrueh plugs. Step mash, and I'm just doing the mash out now. That can rest a little while, until I've finished some other tasks.

Seth


----------



## devo (24/8/06)

I've just finished a nice summer APA but now want to do a Pilsner in readiness for the warmer beer drinking weather.


----------



## Thommo (24/8/06)

About to lager my 2nd ever AG (Pilsner), pitching my 3rd (APA) and trying to decide what to brew this weekend for my 4th. Thinking of going for an ordinary bitter.

I was a bit worried about how long AG would take, but it's all pretty much set and forget. Love it. The only bit I have to sit down and watch carefully is the boil. Perfect time to grab a brew and stare at the Nasa.

And it's all thanks to this website, with special mention to Gerard of ND Brewing fame, and the Hills Brewers Guild.

My fiance hates you all.


----------



## Tseay (24/8/06)

Coughing and spluttering I have just started two partials:

Munich Helles - Tried a double decoction with the grain portion-very interesting. Made a huge difference to the clarity of the run-off.

and

Kiwit- Partial version of the Kiwi fruit based Wit in this months BYO.

Both fermenting vigourously - taste ? well, waiting till the end of the week for an SG sample.

T


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (24/8/06)

Thommo said:


> And it's all thanks to this website, with special mention to Gerard of ND Brewing fame, and the Hills Brewers Guild.
> 
> My fiance hates you all.




Thommo, she just hasn't had a chance to get to know us yet!

To fix this, I think there should be a HBG table at the wedding :lol: 

We won't cost you much as we'll bring our own beer!  

Put the idea to her tonight and let us know how you go


----------



## Thommo (24/8/06)

I consider myself a pretty brave bloke Sam, but I'm not that brave.

Then again, if you guys got an invite to the wedding, I could put a grain crusher on the gift register. :chug:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (24/8/06)

hahaha

exactly! Barley Crusher?

Actually, just explain that it will save money on the big day as you won't have to pay as much for beer as I'll put my hand up to bring a couple of kegs for the masses! If we (HBG) all rally together we could get 6 kegs there easy! 

Just give me notice so I can brew enough to make sure they're full!

Maybe even hold an AG demo at the reception! :lol:


----------



## Tseay (24/8/06)

Thommo and Sam

Dont laugh. I understand that one of our newer members, had brewing mentioned in his wedding vows !

Seriously


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/06)

Just let us know the date Thommo and we'll all chip in to supply that bar!

I have an Aussie Pale Ale (pushing the 7% barrier) ready for bottling this weekend, in time for wetting the head of our first bub! :chug: :beer: 

And once the lovely missus gets the hang on sterilising the bottles I'll see if she doesn't mind doing a few dozen more while she's at it.


----------



## Tseay (24/8/06)

[
Maybe even hold an AG demo at the reception! :lol:
[/quote]


Lets talk to Stuart on Monday night, maybe we hold the reception at the Beer factory ! :beer:

We''ll even through in a complementary family membership of the HBG, What girl could ask for more?


----------



## browndog (24/8/06)

I'm going through a minor Bindi period just now having done The Dreaming AAA last friday and tomorrow I am doing his Dicky Beach Red. Can't wait to try them both out knowing how good his AAAs are.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## razz (24/8/06)

Dortmunder ! My first bottom fermented beer for this year.


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/06)

browndog said:


> I'm going through a minor Bindi period just now having done The Dreaming AAA last friday and tomorrow I am doing his Dicky Beach Red. Can't wait to try them both out knowing how good his AAAs are.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Doing Bindi's AG Hefeweizen tomorrow, hope the smackpack of 3333 will wait till then, Cap'tn she's about te blow!


----------



## Mr Bond (24/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Doing Bindi's AG Hefeweizen tomorrow, hope the smackpack of 3333 will wait till then, Cap'tn she's about te blow!



Good yeast choice!Keep it @20c and revel in the banana/bubblegum nose over the wheaty/quenchy finish.


----------



## mje1980 (25/8/06)

Think i've brewed 4 or 5 batches this year so far, d'oh! i usually do about 12 - 15. Im sooooo hanging for a bitter i think i'll do 3 back to back when i get around to it next week, and i may even do 4 and heaven have marcy, bottle one!!.


----------



## bindi (25/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> browndog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through a minor Bindi period just now having done The Dreaming AAA last friday and tomorrow I am doing his Dicky Beach Red. Can't wait to try them both out knowing how good his AAAs are.
> ...



:unsure: -_- I am blushing stop it.
Did the Hefe again this week also with 3333 and it's going strong. Ran out of The Drunk Arabs AAA last night, now that's a good AAA and it's in the recipes above [I just increased the aroma hops a little] yum.


----------



## Duff (25/8/06)

SWMBO is in Hawaii until next week so I think it will be a big brew weekend.

Want to knock a couple out for the NSW Championships, so will do a Kolsch, an English Pale and another Dunkelweizen. All it will leave is a Rye IPA which I'll do with the 10lbs of Columbus and Mt. Hood pellets she is carrying back for me :beerbang: 

She's a great girl, she even deliberately packed light in anticipation for the added weight coming back


----------



## Steve (25/8/06)

Got an AG pilsner in the middle of a diacetyl rest. Cant brew anything for the next couple of weeks because of a bloody holiday to Perth for two weeks! :angry: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## big d (25/8/06)

A holiday in Perth is a bad thing?
Think of all the great micros that you can visit Steve.Im sure these should put your mind at ease for 2 weeks.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## jaytee (25/8/06)

Brown Ale this weekend

The kegs have taken a bit of a hit lately with the celebrations watching the Tri-Nations :lol: 

May even have to fit in a brew mid week


----------



## Steve (25/8/06)

I know Big D.....looking forward to it really  - especially Sail and Anchor and Little Creatures.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Barry (25/8/06)

Good Day
Hope to do a double batch of Munich Dunkel on Saturday. Will use one batch for the NSW Christmas Case if it turns out well and assuming the case is still on (and I get in on time).


----------



## Stuster (1/9/06)

I live on a street called Alt. Not wishing to be stereotyped ( tongue.gif ) I've never brewed an Altbier but this weekend I'm finally doing a Dusseldorf Altbier.

Anybody else brewing this weekend?


----------



## Weizguy (14/9/06)

I s'pose that was a No, Stuster.

I'm due for another brew soon, but still need to rack 2 beers and save the yeast slurry for the next breed of bierspawn.

No-one has advised yet if the yeast slurry from my rauchbier will be too smoky to pitch a doppelbock onto. Or should I wash the yeast first?

Seth


----------



## Doc (14/9/06)

Kolsch for me this weekend.
Looks like my German Ale WLP029 yeast isn't happy to get started so maybe using the WLP001/WLP051 combo I used on the RyeIPA last week.

Doc


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/9/06)

Pale ale tomorrow.

If the local brewpub doesn't want to sell me some malt, then it will be a pilsner malt base.

Coopers pale yeast, recultured. Its jumping out of its skin as I type.


----------



## Stuster (14/9/06)

So it seems, Seth.

I'm brewing as we speak (?), a tweaked DC Rye IPA. Tweaked as no Columbus, but that will soon change. Have to brew it again then.  :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (14/9/06)

Stu,

It seems that posters prefer to use the "No-Chill users" thread, rather than this one.

I mentioned something about one of my beers there tonight.

Seth  

Nice beer; very unique.


----------



## Stuster (14/9/06)

Yes, saw that one, Weizenboy. I'd heard that your technique was good. Trouble is that even though I am drinking a no-chill beer at present (perhaps I lied a tad about drinking when brewing  ), I am chilling tonight. h34r:


----------



## jimmy01 (15/9/06)

Have an extract wheat in secondary, using K97 yeast. Never used this recipe or yeast before, so looking forward to tasting.

Also have an AG American Amber Ale in secondary. Have done this before and turned out quite nice. Last time used a Burtons Ale Yeast but have used dry US56 American Ale Yeast.

Next challenge is a proper Hefe Weisen - provided I can source a good yeast.


:beer: 
Have a great week-end everyone

Dave


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

Doc said:


> Kolsch for me this weekend.
> Looks like my German Ale WLP029 yeast isn't happy to get started so maybe using the WLP001/WLP051 combo I used on the RyeIPA last week.
> 
> Doc



Popular choice that Kolsch eh doc?

What's your grainbill? Mine was

92% JW Pils
5% JW Wheat
2% JW Light Munich
1% Wey Carapils

Mashed at 63C for 30', raised to 71C for 60' (nice and highly fermentable)

10g Hallertauer Taurus 14.8% 45' (20 IBU)
20g Saphir 4.5% 5' (3IBU)

OG 1047, IBU 23

Yeast: WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt (5 years old, still fired fine, told white labs and they are sending me a gift pack for using such old yeast!). Would have used 029 if i had been able to get it.

If this turns out well then a clone batch will be the Xmas case entry, if not it will probably be the All Simcoe APA i'm thinking of.


----------



## Doc (15/9/06)

DJR said:


> Popular choice that Kolsch eh doc?
> 
> What's your grainbill? Mine is
> 
> ...



Hey DJR,
Have brewed this many many times. An old fav. Sometimes I use Vienna instead of the Munich, but don't have any at the moment.

OG 1.046 31.4 IBU 40 litres

85.8% JW Trad Ale
7.1% JW Light Munich
7.1% JW Wheat

25.9 IBU Spalt @ 60
5.5 IBU Perle @ 25

WLP 029 German Ale (phew the starter is good this morning).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/9/06)

Nothing this w/end. 

Damn cats ruined my brewing budget this w/end with her vet bill.

But will bottle a Chocolate Porter.

And rack a golden Ale.


----------



## Bazza (15/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Nothing this w/end.
> 
> Damn cats ruined my brewing budget this w/end with her vet bill.
> 
> ...



Got no time for brewing ATM, but will have a few hours in the next fortnight to brew a (kit) chocolate porter based on a coopers stout (choc grain and some extra hops with an english yeast) as well as a pilsner. Just as well I have over 2 full kegs to keep me going for a month or so...
Bazza


----------



## sluggerdog (15/9/06)

Just received my first order of german pilsner malt (from craftbrewer) which I have never used before so I will be brewing a 100% german pilsner with either saaz or halleratu hops to around 30 IBU.

Cannot Wait!


----------



## Jye (15/9/06)

Tomorrow morning will be my first Wit


----------



## Jazzafish (15/9/06)

Full fermenters at the moment...

Munich Helles currently in rest and will start to CC tomorrow. Planning on putting a Munich Dunkel onto its 838 yeast cake on the weekend or early in the week.

Also got an English Bitter in early fermentation. Will put a Porter onto its 005 slurry when I can.

Need to fill some empty kegs!!! :chug:


----------



## Bobby (15/9/06)

Doc did you base your rye Ipa on denny conns? Would love to see your recipe.

My next brew was going to be a rye Ipa based on his recipe - substituting different hops for Mt Hood as no one has them is stock.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/9/06)

How safe is it, putting a new wort on top of a slurry do they have to be similar styles, and do you mix the slurry with the wort ect.....

Has this ever been documented as have to admit would be tempted to go it.


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> How safe is it, putting a new wort on top of a slurry do they have to be similar styles, and do you mix the slurry with the wort ect.....
> 
> Has this ever been documented as have to admit would be tempted to go it.



Drew

Just putting the wort on the slurry is usually enough to stir it up and mix it, not a huge need for aeration as the yeast is already going. For some of the more violent strains it's good to have a blowoff tube becuase that much yeast makes for a huge fermentation.

They don't have to be similar styles, just have to make sure the yeast is appropriate. That said, i wouldn't go making a dark doppelbock with a german lager yeast and then go and put a light lager on the cake.


----------



## Jye (15/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> How safe is it, putting a new wort on top of a slurry do they have to be similar styles, and do you mix the slurry with the wort ect.....
> 
> Has this ever been documented as have to admit would be tempted to go it.



DC, it is called repitching and a quick search will bring a up heaps of info.


----------



## Jazzafish (15/9/06)

> How safe is it, putting a new wort on top of a slurry do they have to be similar styles, and do you mix the slurry with the wort ect.....
> 
> Has this ever been documented as have to admit would be tempted to go it.



I do it all the time and have won comps with the results. I haven't gone over 3rd generation due to full kegs, but some people would limit the amount of times you do it in fear of yeast mutation.

Generally brewers tend to do the same type of beer, but I tend to go darker in colour as I go...

EG: Helles to Dunkel to Schwartz... or Bitter to Porter to Stout.

Very easy and no need to make a starter, plenty of yeast in the slurry! B)


----------



## Jazzafish (15/9/06)

> Just putting the wort on the slurry is usually enough to stir it up and mix it, not a huge need for aeration as the yeast is already going. For some of the more violent strains it's good to have a blowoff tube becuase that much yeast makes for a huge fermentation.



Ahh, yeah... Below is my first porter that I pitched onto a slurry





Fair to say it works


----------



## DrewCarey82 (15/9/06)

And all you have to do is scoop the trub in a bottle.

How much trub would you need in a 700ml bottle?

And do I need to add any liquids?


----------



## Jazzafish (15/9/06)

I normally just rack brew one off the yeast cake while chilling brew 2. Then pour brew 2 into the fermenter of brew one.

So yeah, I don't bother cleaning the fermenter, I just drain in and refill it with the next brew. No problems thus far...

First time I did it the Bitter was polished off in a session with friends... the Porter one a first place at the Castle Hill Comp, the stout a Third in the Castle Hill Comp.... Then the Stout won a Third at the Thiroul Comp (porter didn't live long enough to see any other comps).


----------



## Lukes (15/9/06)

I turned the lager ferment fridge back on after what has been a very mild winter with no frosts. :blink:
30 ltr cube of no chill lager wort I knocked up last week and a 4 ltr starter going in this weekend.
Might try to get the swap beer in bottles too.
:beerbang:


----------



## Doc (15/9/06)

Bobby said:


> Doc did you base your rye Ipa on denny conns? Would love to see your recipe.
> 
> My next brew was going to be a rye Ipa based on his recipe - substituting different hops for Mt Hood as no one has them is stock.



I did indeed. Following it almost verbaitum. Only change I made was to use CaraMunich I where he used Crystal 40.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bobby (15/9/06)

Thanks Doc! Let us know how it turns out.
This time next week i will be brewing it myself.


----------



## Snow (15/9/06)

Currently fermenting a clone of the Aldescott Malt Liquor, a French beer that has a good amount of peat-smoked malt, crystal and Munich. It is mostly malt driven, bittered to only 12 IBUs. I got the recipe (and the peated malt) off SJC on this forum. Man that mash smelled good! 

Tonight I'm racking an American Robust Porter, then on Monday I'll be brewing a Schwartzbier.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Bizarre (15/9/06)

Hi guys - I currently have a Honey Wheat AG bubbling away in primary once that one goes into secondary I'm not sure what to try next! I want to try either a pilsner ag, wit ag, a dubbel or a porter maybe! I just cant decide - damn it! LOL


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

Bizarre said:


> Hi guys - I currently have a Honey Wheat AG bubbling away in primary once that one goes into secondary I'm not sure what to try next! I want to try either a pilsner ag, wit ag, a dubbel or a porter maybe! I just cant decide - damn it! LOL



Start a poll  Maybe a golden ale in preparation for the warmer days ahead?

I would be brewing, but i realised i have no time for such things! Who knows, by the end of the weekend i may have put down an all-simcoe APA!


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/9/06)

Well, I'm picking up the malt from the brewpub later this afternoon, so the brewday will start early tomorrow. I hope to finish it before I go to work.

This will be a pale ale, as I mentioned.

Currently have one hefeweizen kegged, one in secondary and Bohemian pilsner lagering.


----------



## tangent (15/9/06)

d'oh! i haven't got any smack packs activated because i can't decide what to brew tomorrow. something with munich and vienna but no pils, any suggestions?


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

tangent said:


> d'oh! i haven't got any smack packs activated because i can't decide what to brew tomorrow. something with munich and vienna but no pils, any suggestions?



Munich Dunkel?


----------



## devo (15/9/06)

I currently have an AG pilsner in primary at the moment.


----------



## Jye (29/10/06)

Im half way through the mash of my first Saison  Had a slight problem hitting the mash temp since my old thermometer is way out compared to the Mashmater and that is what I used to measure the HLT temp.


----------



## Duff (29/10/06)

A bit of filtering and cleaning today. Did two 40L batches yesterday which have started to ferment. PLanning my first Dubbel for next weekend.

The first was a golden strong along the lines of Duvel.

06-47 Duvel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.70
Anticipated OG: 1.078 Plato: 18.99
Anticipated SRM: 3.7
Anticipated IBU: 31.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.6 11.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
3.1 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
10.2 1.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.40 27.4 60 min.
64.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 3.7 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale


The second was a 100% Columbus APA to get a feel for this hop. I'll split this batch and ferment with US56 and WLP001 to do a side by side comparison.

06-45 Columbus APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.87
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 46.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.6 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
22.9 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
8.6 0.75 kg. Powells Wheat Australia 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 27.1 60 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 9.1 20 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 5.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 4.5 5 min.
50.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale/US56


Cheers.


----------



## Jye (29/10/06)

Duff said:


> The second was a 100% Columbus APA to get a feel for this hop. I'll split this batch and ferment with US56 and WLP001 to do a side by side comparison.



Hey Duff where did you get the columbus?


----------



## mike_hillyer (29/10/06)

I'm knocking at a few light ales with saaz hops for summer drinking.

I'm also doing an alcoholic lemonaide and then a mullberry wine. I like brewing with the fruit that grows on our property. 

The orange wine I did was good but someone said on this site drink it young as it will get more tart with age. Whoever said that was completely correct.


----------



## Weizguy (29/10/06)

Just last night, I removed some wort from my NSW Xmas case weizen and topped up the yeast culture with it.

Once that is revving, I'll pitch into the no-chilled Step-infusion mashed weizen wort.
Should be bottled and ready to go as soon as the case hits your doorstep and the beer is chilled.

That, of course, is a big boast, as many things can go wrong 'tween here and there.

Vital stats: OG -1.055, Volume 32 l; 11.1 Ibu of Saaz B, Grist - 60% JW wheat, 36% Weyermann Bo-pils, 4% Weyerman Carafoam. 
Mash temp - 30 min at 50C and 60 min at 65 C. Boil 90 min. Hops for 60 min.
Est alc - 5.4%
Ferment at 20 - 22C

Beerz
Seth out 

*Edit - Yeast cake will be used progressively for a Dunkelweizen and an Aventinus Weizenbock clone


----------



## Doc (29/10/06)

Brewed my Xmas Case Saison yesterday and she is happily burping along this morning with a fresh vial of WLP565 used after being built up twice on the stirplate. Will let the brew warm up after about 7 days so she finishes out nicely.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## goatherder (29/10/06)

Wow Duff, that's almost the exact same recipe I used for my tripel which picked up a bronze at ANAWBS. I used Fuggles instead of Styrians and chinese yellow lump sugar instead of normal sugar.

I've just finished brewing my xmas case contribution - a late hop only APA. I even hit my gravities for once...


----------



## DJR (1/11/06)

The Xmas case Kolsch contribution is bubbling away, currently down to 1018 from 1048, another 10-15% attenuation to go, but already it's tasting pretty good. Very clean with a tiny hint of esters. The recipe is already up in the recipes section. Once it hits terminal gravity, i'll give it a slight diacetyl rest and then crash chill it for 2-3 weeks before bottling. Should be *just* ready to drink a week or two after the swap date.

Next cab off the rank is harder to pick, i have a few different recipes ready to try out when i get a chance and some free bottles - a Schwarzbier/Czech Dark Lager using WLP810, a Special Bitter (using Pacman!), a Hefeweizen with W-68, an AIPA or IIPA using Pacman and/or an Alt yeast, something using Peated malt and Chocolate Wheat (a porter probably) and a Belgian Wit. So many brews, so little time.


----------



## Jazzafish (1/11/06)

Just Pitched the yeast to an amber ale:

Amber Ale Idea

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.02
Anticipated EBC: 23.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 2.00 kg. JW Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
40.0 2.00 kg. JW Traditional Ale Australia 1.039 6
8.0 0.40 kg. JW Amber Australia 1.038 34
6.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Dark Wheat Germany 1.039 18
5.0 0.25 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
1.0 0.05 kg. JW Roasted Black Australia 1.035 893

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Super Pride Pellet 14.10 22.5 First WH
14.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.90 3.4 20 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend 

Maybe a bit too much amber/crystal... see how it turns out. :chug:


----------



## Whistlingjack (1/11/06)

I have just racked 20litres of hefeweizen onto 1kg of raspberries. 

This will be my xmas gift beer.


----------



## Weizguy (1/11/06)

So, DJR, you're pretty keen on the Pacman U won/ordered, aren't U?

Yep, so many beers to brew. My weizen is bubbling away. Hope I get all the right flavours at 20C. If not, I'll have to do a warmer batch. Bananas in your Kmas Kase!

Save me a Czech dark, and I'll swap ya something I made.

'Tis the season to brew lager, falalalalala-etc. Cali lager yeast season. Still cool enough to save the strain on the ferment fridge. Bock, Oktoberfest, Helles, Bohemian, dark Bohemian Dunkel (Cerny, on the Kozel label), Dortmunder, Munich dunkel, Baltic porter, Maibock, Vienna, Alt, Kolsch (Mash Paddle contenders, or good Summer quaffer), Wits, Dunkelweizen and maybe an Imperial Weizenbock?

How's this recipe...
(Copied and pasted from Beer Smith)
*Paul Newman's Retarded Black Pufferfish Bavarian Dunkelweizen*
Style: Dunkelweizen Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 24.98 L Assistant Brewer: 

3.50 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 58.3 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner - Bohemian (4.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
0.30 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.30 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
28.30 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Perle [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG (1.044-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: ? SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: ? SG 
Estimated Color: 45.3 EBC (27.6-45.3 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 16.1 IBU (10.0-18.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.4 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: ? % 
Actual Calories: 517 cal/l 

This goes into one of the fermentors of my Kmas Weizen.

Any thoughts? The Carafa was a slip of the wrist, didn't want that much.
A bit roasty for a Dunkel? Could I call it Schwarzweizen? Should I call it a flying donkey? Prob not...
Doc? maybe a split batch of Schwarzweizen/ IWB (Imperial Weizen Bock) by boiling an amount of wort longer to produce say 10 litres of 1.080ish wort.

Seth out


----------



## DJR (1/11/06)

Les the Weizguy said:


> So, DJR, you're pretty keen on the Pacman U won/ordered, aren't U?
> 
> Yep, so many beers to brew. My weizen is bubbling away. Hope I get all the right flavours at 20C. If not, I'll have to do a warmer batch. Bananas in your Kmas Kase!
> 
> ...



If i make a Czech Dark/Cerny Pivo for ya then i will definitely be expecting something in return! I have a recipe loosely based on Flekovaky from Gerard, have all the ingredients just need the bottles, not sure whether to use WLP810 at a high temp or use WLP802 at 12C like it should be authentically. Next time i go up to the Barringtons to camp i can come and swap a couple of bottles with you or something if you really want a Cerny 

I have no idea what you are trying to brew in your recipe, looks like a DunkelWeizen mixed with a porter! :unsure:


----------



## barfridge (1/11/06)

Doing a Belgian strong golden ale atm, pretty much a pilsner on 'roids.

4.5kg pils malt
800g candi sugar
500g wheat
350g carapils
hopped to 28 IBU with hallertau
1762 belgian abbey II yeast, started at 22 degrees, currently 24, will hope to end it at about 27 degrees

OG was 1.070, and colour was pale (8.5 EBC)

If all goes well this will be my Christmas case beer. It's really just a light one to get a healthy yeast cake to pitch my WCB christmas comp monster, which will be a 1.100 Rochefort 10 clone.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (1/11/06)

Sick to death of these low temp Ales I've been producing that are too "crisp" for want of a better word. 

This weekend I'll be chucking something (anything dammit) together and fermenting with either recultured Coopers yeast or Windsor and keeping it closer to the 20 degree mark...bring on the "homebrew taste"! :beerbang: 

PZ.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/11/06)

Tis Saison season.  

I've just finished setting up an insulated cabinet, infra red heatlamp and fridgemate temp controller to keep her at a nice freezing 30 degrees. Giddyup. :lol:

It all goes off on Cup day. Recipe is simpler grainbill-wise than last year. Want something sort of similar to Dupont. :beerbang: 

Saison Part Deux

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-C Belgian & French Ale, Saison

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 31 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.24
Anticipated EBC: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
45.0 4.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
45.0 4.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 21.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.20 8.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - Kent Pellet 5.20 1.1 10 min.
57.20 g. Goldings - Kent Plug 5.20 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3724 Belgian Saison


Warren -


----------



## Voosher (1/11/06)

I'd like to say I'm popping my Belgian cherry but it's more a golden ale.  

My first ever Belgian based on TDA's "Fly Blown Belgian" something like this:

90% Pils
7% Munich
2% Crystal (JW CaraMalt and CaraAroma)
1% Melanoidin

give or take a few grams here and there
plus about 150g light Candi sugar

Bittering with Fuggles (closest I've got at the moment to Styrians)
Around 1g/l Spalt for flavour @ 15m

Target OG around 1070; Target IBU's around 30

Wyeast 1762


----------



## Stuster (2/11/06)

Doc said:


> Brewed my Xmas Case Saison yesterday and she is happily burping along this morning with a fresh vial of WLP565 used after being built up twice on the stirplate. Will let the brew warm up after about 7 days so she finishes out nicely.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Any chance of you not filtering this saison, Doc? Would love to have a sample of this yeast.  

No brewing for me. A week of bottling. Bottled an APA yesterday. Today the Xmas case all bottled and should be very ready to drink by swap time. And a cherry wheat from half of the ISB American wheat beer.

Spring brewing is finished. Now on to the Belgians. :chug:


----------



## barfridge (2/11/06)

vossher: look amazingly similar to my brew (look up a couple of posts). Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jye (2/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Tis Saison season.
> 
> I've just finished setting up an insulated cabinet, infra red heatlamp and fridgemate temp controller to keep her at a nice freezing 30 degrees. Giddyup. :lol:



I have my first saison brewing at 25C and damn the yeast is slow, Im thinking about moving it next to the water heater this weekend in an attempt to get the temp up.

Tonights brew will be a double batch of all simcoe american wheat, half will be bottled for the Xmas case and the rest kegged for the day.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/11/06)

Jye

If you're using Wyeast 3724 you may want to look at upping the temps to around 30 degrees. I've found that around 25 or less (particularly later in fermentation) the thing will want to go to sleep and send you around the twist.  

The yeast is a real exercise in patience but will work. The wort stays cloudy and pretty ugly for around 3 weeks or so then suddenly just miraculously clears before your very eyes. Quite exciting stuff in a glass carboy. :lol: 

Persist with it and all will be good. Also recommended reading Farmhouse Ales, particularly the chapter on the Dupont yeast strain. It will make it all apparent.  

Good luck with it. Guarantee you it won't be your last Saison. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (2/11/06)

Cheers Warren, Im using WLP565 and have a couple lined up since the fermenter doesnt take up any space in the fridge. In a couple of weeks Brisbanes weather should be perfect for saisons


----------



## devo (2/11/06)

I'm thinking of doing a Kolsch this weekend.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/11/06)

Heellooo!!! Who's getting in some practice for the Mash Paddle? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## DJR (2/11/06)

devo said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Kolsch this weekend.



Just don't use my recipe because it's crap.





Just kidding, if you use it let me know how it goes...


----------



## devo (2/11/06)

DJR said:


> devo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of doing a Kolsch this weekend.
> ...



:lol: actually I was planning on using your recipe as a base. I'm just figuring whether to do my usual 42ltr batch or just go the 23ltr seeing as I've never done one before??


----------



## devo (2/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Heellooo!!! Who's getting in some practice for the Mash Paddle? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



ha, that all depends on how it turns out...


----------



## DJR (3/11/06)

My concern with my Kolsch recipe is that it's got too much munich in it - a smaller amount of Vienna would be better i think. Still, it's one way to get that nice maltiness a lot of commercial examples have.

Just brewed a Special Bitter, going to use Pacman yeast on it. (Yes Stuster if you are reading it's something British!)

20EBC - 1.051 Target OG (82%)

4kg Bairds MO
150g JW Light Crystal
100g Bairds Torrified wheat
50g Weyermann Choc Wheat
50g Weyermann Caramunich II
400g Cane sugar added to kettle

Mashed @ 66C

50/50 split of EKG & Challenger - 10g/10g at 60', 10g/10g at 30', 10g/10g at 10'.

1/2 way to Burton water with 2.5 tsp Gypsum, 1.5 tsp Epsom, 0.5 tsp Chalk.

Thing is quite dark, sort of a burnt copper colour i guess. Seems quite tasty.

Going into a no chill cube then i'm going to hit the sack.


----------



## Voosher (3/11/06)

barfridge said:


> vossher: look amazingly similar to my brew (look up a couple of posts). Let us know how it goes.



So far so good.
For the final recipe I upped the melanoidin and dropped the pils by about half a percent. OG ended up at 1073.
Pitched a nice healthy starter at about 4pm and it was well underway not too many hours later. This morning it's flying.
Cheers.


Edit: Flying is not the word. The sample I left in the hydro has dropped almost 10 points in the 18hrs since pitching :blink:


----------



## bindi (3/11/06)

Mashing a Saison today and will feed it to WLP 565  .
Time to mash out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/06)

C'mon Bindi where's the recipe? I'd like a point of comparison for mine when I do it Tuesday.  

Warren -


----------



## bindi (3/11/06)

I got the idea from a recipe on Beer Tools, almost a complete steal.
20L
4 kg. Pilsner [wanted 4.3Kg and only had 4Kg, used .5 Kg of Ale]
.5 Kg Ale	
1 kg. Munich 
.3 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin [wanted to use CaraHell but had zip]
.25 kg. Wheat Malt 
.1 kg. Weyermann CaraAroma
.5 kg. Raw Cane Sugar
32 g. Styrian Goldings (Flowers, 5.6 %AA) boiled 60 min FWH. [ranout of EK :angry: ]
20 g. Styrian Goldings (Flowers, 5.6%AA) boiled 30 min. 
15 g. Styring Goldings (Flowers, 5.6%AA) boiled 15 min. 
30 g. Czech Saaz (Pellets, 4 %AA) boiled 1 min. 
10 grams Bitter Orange Peel 15 min in boil 
8 grams Corrriander Seeds 15 min in boil 
1.5 tsp Cardamon
Yeast : White Labs WLP565 Belgian Saison I

Edit: forgot the Ale malt and Cardamon


----------



## Stuster (3/11/06)

DJR said:


> Just brewed a Special Bitter, going to use Pacman yeast on it. (Yes Stuster if you are reading it's something British!)
> 
> 20EBC - 1.051 Target OG (82%)
> 
> ...



Something British? Caramunich and Pacman yeast? I guess you are moving in the right direction. :lol: 

Looks like a nice beer actually. :super: 

Just got some Challenger so that might have to go in my next bitter too.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/06)

bindi said:


> Edit: forgot the Cardamon



Probably did yourself a favour Bindi. My experiences with it aren't the best. Not to everyone's tastes. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (3/11/06)

bindi said:


> I got the idea from a recipe on Beer Tools, almost a complete steal.
> 20L
> 4 kg. Pilsner [wanted 4.3Kg and only had 4Kg, used .5 Kg of Ale]
> .5 Kg Ale
> ...


Others may dissagree but I feel that this approach is a little misguided. I know this style has a great amount of rustic belgian complexity but I feel the yeast is where it comes from, not throwing the kitchen sink at it. 
Attenuation is also paramount for the real effect too so the bigger malts may throw this aspect out too. For some reason although you can achieve a huge attenuation, the mouthfeel is still quite full.
The version I concocted and brewed after reading FHA was very simple with mainly pilsner and a pinch of wheat mashed at 63-64 deg, and a brew complex in flavour and acidity is what I got. I pitched at 25 deg and crept it upto 29 for 4 weeks. Treat it right and rely on your yeast for alot of the flavour and you won't be dissapointed.

Will be interested to hear how it turns out.

Cheers

Brent


----------



## Jye (3/11/06)

Heres my first Saison, the next one will be just pils and wheat malt with the challenger replaced by Mt Hood, trying to keep it simple and let the yeast do its thing... probably brewed them to wrong way around but will still allow for a good comparison.

4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.8 % 
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 10.9 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 

30.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 20.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (20 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 

0.50 items Ruby Red Grapefruit Peel (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Cardamon Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale

edit - and I mash it low 63 to help with the attenuation.


----------



## bindi (3/11/06)

Borret said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > I got the idea from a recipe on Beer Tools, almost a complete steal.
> ...




I also made one today that's just Ale malt [no pil left] and a little wheat, same hops,same yeast mashed at 64c I will pitch at 20c and raise it to 28c a little at a time as I will with the more complex one.
I like them both  .


----------



## Duff (3/11/06)

My first dubbel is happening tomorrow. This is what I've come up with based on the style of the week thread, and Brew Like A Monk. Any comments appreciated from those whop have done these before.

Cheers.

----------

06-48 Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.10
Anticipated OG: 1.075 Plato: 18.15
Anticipated SRM: 15.4
Anticipated IBU: 24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.4 3.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
24.6 1.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
8.2 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 75
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 61

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.40 23.7 60 min.
5.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 1.2 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale


----------



## goatherder (3/11/06)

Looks good Duff. Did you get genuine amber candi sugar or are you improvising?

Is your 90min boil to get some kettle caramelisation or do you normally 90min boil?

Keep us posted, I'm keen to see how the Duvel yeast goes with a dark beer. I'm planning to do a dubbel with this yeast soon myself.


----------



## Duff (3/11/06)

goatherder said:


> Looks good Duff. Did you get genuine amber candi sugar or are you improvising?
> 
> Is your 90min boil to get some kettle caramelisation or do you normally 90min boil?
> 
> Keep us posted, I'm keen to see how the Duvel yeast goes with a dark beer. I'm planning to do a dubbel with this yeast soon myself.



Yes, they are dark candi rocks from ESB and I always do a 90 minute boil. I've gone with the 1388 due to Stuster's dubbel in the July case. Very enjoyable.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (3/11/06)

Stuster said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Brewed my Xmas Case Saison yesterday and she is happily burping along this morning with a fresh vial of WLP565 used after being built up twice on the stirplate. Will let the brew warm up after about 7 days so she finishes out nicely.
> ...



I don't filter. I keg, then fill from the keg for the Xmas Case(s).
This one probably won't be clear by the time I keg it so you may be in luck.

Beers
Doc


----------



## Stuster (3/11/06)

Doc said:


> I don't filter. I keg, then fill from the keg for the Xmas Case(s).
> This one probably won't be clear by the time I keg it so you may be in luck.



Great. :super: 

I really thought you must filter. Your beers appeared to have no yeast in them at all. How long do you leave them in the keg? Force carbed then?


----------



## Doc (4/11/06)

Yep I force carb and then leave in the keg for a couple of weeks before bottling.
However I'm going to be racing to meet the deadline this time, so you may get some yeast after all.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## andrewg (4/11/06)

I'll be cranking up to brew a Blonde Ale over this Melb Cup weekend. I regularly brew a variation of this recipe. Its got enough hop flavour to keep me interested, but its not too challenging for the megaswill drinkers either. The xmas/new years blow-ins love it. Its works well as either a Blonde ale or a rice lager depending on the yeast.

Haig's Blonde Ale
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.0 IBU

Ingredients:
------------ 
Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) 75 % 
Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) 10 % 
Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) 10% 
Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 5% 
Hallertauer, New Zealand [9.40%] (15 min)14.6 IBU 
Hallertauer, New Zealand [9.40%] (60 min)13.6 IBU 
Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) 1.7 IBU 
Hallertauer, New Zealand [9.40%] (0 min) - 
Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) - 
1 Pkgs SafAle US Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi (10/11/06)

After reading through the old threads on Saisons the recipie I pinched from Beer tools is from Ray_ Mills <_< 
Eh, thanks Ray  
I am Fermenting my 2nd one starting today and racking the first.
My question: *Is it worth introducing another yeast when the WLP 565 is almost done?* [Another Belgian yeast like Wyeast 3787 which I have] I have read this on a few Yanky sites, it helps with Attenuation they say. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Steve (10/11/06)

aving a go at an all challenger ale tomorrow 

5kg Golden Promise 
250 gms Rolled unmalted wheat and handful of torrified wheat (to use it up) 
20 gms Roasted malt 

17gms Challenger (7.6AA) to 35 ibu at 60 mins
20gms at 20 mins
40gms at flameout

whirlfloc at 10 mins


Nottingham dry 

Comments anyone? 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/06)

bindi said:


> My question: *Is it worth introducing another yeast when the WLP 565 is almost done?* [Another Belgian yeast like Wyeast 3787 which I have] I have read this on a few Yanky sites, it helps with Attenuation they say.
> Any ideas?



Wouldn't bother Bindi. If you're patient enough you should get around 90% attenuation. I know that Wyeast 3724 will (eventually) attenuate away to nothing. I'm pretty certain that WLP 565 is a similar if not same strain. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## colinw (10/11/06)

Two batches tomorrow :-

Squires Golden clone mk 2.
"Stuck Sparge Special" Rye Wheat


----------



## goatherder (10/11/06)

Aussie lager for me tomorrow. First double batch, should be fun.


----------



## Jye (10/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > My question: *Is it worth introducing another yeast when the WLP 565 is almost done?* [Another Belgian yeast like Wyeast 3787 which I have] I have read this on a few Yanky sites, it helps with Attenuation they say.
> ...



Ive been thinking the same thing, I mashed at 63 to help attenuation and it has been sitting at 1.020 for the past 4 days


----------



## DJR (10/11/06)

Steve said:


> aving a go at an all challenger ale tomorrow
> 
> 5kg Golden Promise
> 250 gms Rolled unmalted wheat and handful of torrified wheat (to use it up)
> ...



Looks good to me - use an English yeast and you might do even better though ( i shouldn't talk, i just did an ESB using Pacman! :lol: ) Got any crystal to add a touch of sweetness?

Challenger is a nice hop, maybe you could add in something else as well (EKG? Target? Northdown?) but it'll be fine by itself anyway.


----------



## Jazzafish (10/11/06)

Sparging this as we speak:

Cascade APA

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.15
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 12.99
Anticipated EBC: 13.9
Anticipated IBU: 38.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For Mash Hoppings: -30 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.7 4.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter Great Britain 1.037 5
11.7 0.60 kg. Powels Wheat Australia 1.040 3
3.9 0.20 kg. JW Caramalt Australia 1.039 38
3.9 0.20 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
2.9 0.15 kg. Bairds Torrified Wheat 1.030 1

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 10.00 20.7 60 min.
14.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 6.00 8.7 Mash H
14.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 6.00 4.2 20 min.
14.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 6.00 2.5 10 min.
14.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 6.00 2.1 5 min.
14.00 g. CASCADE Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend


----------



## Steve (10/11/06)

[/quote]

Looks good to me - use an English yeast and you might do even better though ( i shouldn't talk, i just did an ESB using Pacman! :lol: ) Got any crystal to add a touch of sweetness?

Challenger is a nice hop, maybe you could add in something else as well (EKG? Target? Northdown?) but it'll be fine by itself anyway.
[/quote]

Cheers DJR - i can get some nottingham dry yeast.....good idea. Dont have any crystal. I do have EKG, fuggles and willamette but just want to try the one hop - im teaching my taste buds to recognise the differences between hops. Reckon I should ad some more challenger at flameout for the hell of it?
Thanks for the feedback
Steve


----------



## DJR (10/11/06)

Steve said:


> > Looks good to me - use an English yeast and you might do even better though ( i shouldn't talk, i just did an ESB using Pacman! :lol: ) Got any crystal to add a touch of sweetness?
> >
> > Challenger is a nice hop, maybe you could add in something else as well (EKG? Target? Northdown?) but it'll be fine by itself anyway.
> 
> ...



I reckon change the 30 minute hop addition to a 20 min one, add your whirlfloc at 10 (all it's gotta do is dissolve), then change your 15 min addition to flameout instead and make it 2x as big.

:beerbang:


----------



## Steve (10/11/06)

DJR said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > > Looks good to me - use an English yeast and you might do even better though ( i shouldn't talk, i just did an ESB using Pacman! :lol: ) Got any crystal to add a touch of sweetness?
> ...



Done - thanks for that. :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/06)

Jye said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > bindi said:
> ...



Don't be afraid to push the ferment temps up to 30 degrees (or more) guys... As horrific as it sounds the Saison strain tends to go to sleep otherwise. Particularly late.

Dupont primary ferment at 30.  

Warren -


----------



## Steve (10/11/06)

Bugger it im going to mash hop with the remaining 13gms left over from the 90 gms packet!!!

5kg Golden Promise 
250 gms Rolled unmalted wheat and handful of torrified wheat (to use it up) 
20 gms Roasted malt 

13gms mash hop
17gms Challenger (7.6AA) to 35 ibu @ 60 mins
20gms @ 20 mins
40gms @ flameout

whirlfloc @ 10 mins


Nottingham dry

Cheers :beer: 
Steve


----------



## bindi (10/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > warrenlw63 said:
> ...




Thanks warren, it's sitting on 28c at the moment, ramp it up to 30c .
And Jye, what was your OG? mine was high at 1070.


----------



## Voosher (10/11/06)

I put down a bit of a bastard concoction yesterday - probably closest to an American Brown - but I was just having play with ingredients.


"Brown Sewer Rat"

75% JW Trad
15% Munich I
5% Melanoidin
5% Choc Wheat

Amarillo FWH and a touch more at 60m for bitterning to 40IBU (depending on FWH calc's)
Just over 1g/l Willamette at 10m, same amount in the last minute.

Wyeast 1728

OG 1053.

Choc Wheat smells fantastic in the mash.
Here's hoping. :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (10/11/06)

bindi said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Jye said:
> ...



OG was 1.056 and it was at 25C for the first week and at 30C this week... dont know if I can get the temp any higher, its already sitting on the hot water system


----------



## bconnery (10/11/06)

I shall be putting down a Witbier this weekend with some dried wild orange peel. 

Got some raw wheat and all that sort of thing after much reading on the site...

Planning on using something similar to the recipe from BYO that was posted around somewhere. 

If anyone else has done that recipe and has any comments please feel free...

This will also be my first excursion into liquid yeast...


----------



## Weizguy (10/11/06)

Dunkelweizen 4 me.

To be racked onto the yeast cake from my NSW Kmas Kase weizen. The latter will go into fridge for a little CC time, before being bottled (perhaps with W34/70).

Beerz
Seth out


----------



## devo (10/11/06)

Running out of Stout so will be doing a big batch this Sundee.


----------



## Borret (10/11/06)

Jye said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > warrenlw63 said:
> ...



Makes one think the WL version is a bit different to the Wyeast one. Mine ( from a pup from warrens wyeast pack) chewed it's way down to 1004 over 4 weeks. The last week or so was very slow but still working. From memory the OG was in the mid 1050's. I never had to go past 30 deg though. My starter wasn't real big either..

Brent


----------



## mikem108 (10/11/06)

Steve,
Will be having a taste of my Golden Challenger Ale this w/e, its a simular recipe and concept to yours. I didn't put any wheat in but the rest is about the same....freaky!


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/06)

A Scottish 80/- chilling as I type. Yes remember chilling!

Too many pales in the keg fridge so time for a dark ale. Keen to taste the results from using W1728 from the yeast swap (thanks Batz). Boy does it go off, made up a 500ml starter and put it on the stirplate, krausen within 2 hrs and made heaps of yeast, and really quick, all done in 24 hrs so pitched another 500ml of DME wort in, now at 1.5L and krausen up the neck of the 2L erlenmeyer flask.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Scottish 80/-
Style: Scottish Export 80/-
TYPE: All Grain
Taste:
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.50 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 32.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Bairds Golden Promise) (6.0Grain 88.1 % 
0.45 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 8.3 % 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (Joe White) (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.04 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (15 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
1.5L Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728)Starter Yeast-Ale


----------



## sluggerdog (10/11/06)

Just mashing an oatmeal stout now, also will be making my xmas german pils (double batch) on sunday, will be ready just in time for xmas.


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/06)

This morning, not too long ago, I mashed in at 38C for an acid/hydration rest.
Will soon be topping up with more hot water to perform the protein rest for 30 min (or so) at 50 C.
I have my "Classic Beer Styles" book of German Wheat Beer, and have decided to double decoct the Dunkelweizen (I love alliteration).

It'll be a 25 litre batch, and the water:grain ratio will be 3.5:1

Will keep U tuned.

Seth


----------



## Doc (11/11/06)

Tomorrow I'll be brewing 40 litres of Ash's Mash Paddle winning porter. Only two changes (due to what I have on hand), but it should hopefully be close.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/06)

I'm still making brown wheat porridge, and am performing the first saccharification rest (of the double decoction). Stove top decoctions are a drag, but will have to do until I can get the dungeon floor concreted and the brewery installed, and the possums removed (whole 'nother story).

May make a Belgian Golden ale tomorrow.

Seth 

Edit 3:39 PM - Have finished the 2nd decoction and rest. Raising mash temp to 76C for mash out, and tally ho - on to the lautering. Time for a beer from the Xmas in July Case - T.D.'s Boston Lager, I think. Gotta get these beers into me soon.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/11/06)

Just running off another APA. Lots of Amarillo.


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/06)

I'm running off, too, now.

First runnings are 1.067 SG, or 17.0 Brix.

Will batch sparge this brew.

Tastes quite nice already, if a little chocolatey, with a silky wheat/Pils/Vienna/Munich backbone.
Yep, I'm a taster, and I reckon it helps my brewing to taste my way along the process.

Seth update over


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/06)

Running off the second, and last, batch sparge now.

SG is now 1.027 (7 Brix). 10 brix less than the first runnings. This is barely a mild ale. It has a lower SG than my Berlinisch sauer Weisse.

Hopping will be taken care of by 20g of Perle (6.8 % AA) @ 60 min and 1 plug of Tettnang at 30 min.

Is anyone reading this?

2 hour boil for a dark wheat ale.

I wanna drink it now!!!!

Seth out


----------



## bconnery (11/11/06)

Just closed down the lid on my partial mash Wit. 

Don't know how cloudy etc it will be but it had plenty of raw wheat, wheat malt etc etc. 

Tasted pretty good in the hydrometer sample anyway...

Got loads of good info from this site to formulate the recipe so we'll see how we go!


----------



## Stuster (11/11/06)

Decided on a whim to brew today. Just grinding up the coriander for a Belgian Pale Ale. No chill, and I'm going to pitch once the hot weather here in Sydney. Two cubes worth, so one will be fermented with WLP500 Trappist ale (apparently the Chimay yeast, Wyeast 1214) and the other with WLP530 Abbey ale (apparently the Westmalle yeast, Wyeast 3787). Any advice on those yeasts would be great.

Yes, we are listening, Seth.  Sounds like a tasty number. You still testifying on the decoction train then. :lol: 

Totally agree about the tasting. I used some Gula Aren (Indonesian palm sugar) on this one. Mighty tasty stuff, turned the litre of wort I used to dissolve it totally black. I really want to taste this one now too.  

Sounds like there are some mighty fine brews being made across this fair land this weekend. :beer:


----------



## ausdb (12/11/06)

Well the Perth lads just cranked out 120L of something along the lines of Timothy Taylor Landlord Pale Ale
beat that


----------



## Barry (12/11/06)

Good Day
Waiting for the water to heat for a SB and OB with MO, Amber, CaraAroma, EKG, Fuggles and First Gold with WLP002.


----------



## arsenewenger (12/11/06)

First attempt at a robust porter on Monday , nice birthday present from My LOVELY WIFE


----------



## DJR (12/11/06)

Stuster said:


> WLP530 Abbey ale (apparently the Westmalle yeast, Wyeast 3787). Any advice on those yeasts would be great.



Fermenter headspace & a blowoff tube - that's all i'll say. h34r:


----------



## Josh (12/11/06)

My NSW Xmas case sparkling ale is in the mash tun as I type.

3.58kg pale ale malt
335g wheat malt
160g dark crystal

600g sugar added to boil

12g Pride of Ringwood 20mins the rest at 60mins to 30 IBU.

Stolen yeast from a longneck of Cooper's Sparkling Ale.


----------



## yardy (12/11/06)

First AG in a week or so when i get back from work.
#1.

4500 Pale Malt
.500 Caramalt
.250 Munich

90 gm each of Nrthn Brwr and Cascade on hand, not sure of Hop Schedule though.

A mate on another forum has helped me out with the Beersmith Brewsheet but i'd like to change the Hops around a bit.

I probably should've posted this elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## devo (12/11/06)

My no chill Irish Stout is boiling away nicely. Added the bittering hops about 35 mins ago.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/11/06)

Big day of starting brews today, still doing kits, maybe AG in the future but happy with my kit results so far.

1 x Squire Amber Ale Clone (20ltrs)

1 x Squire Golden Ale Clone (20 ltrs) (I have done this before and turned out tops)

1 x Coopers Bitter bulk batch (45 ltrs) for a party beer.... Willamette hops added for taste

All 4 fermenters sealed and now the wait begins


----------



## hupnupnee (13/11/06)

UURGHH!! NOTHING  

Moving house over the next few weeks and I've had to but brewing on hold and watch the stocks begin to deplete.

Good news however. :super: The new house has a darkroom that is going to be my NEW brewery. Can't wait to fit it out.
I'll put some photos up when I get going.  First cab off the rank will be a wit.


----------



## DJR (13/11/06)

Maybe an IIPA to use up some of the 3.4kg of hops in my inventory. That or a vienna lager :beerbang:


----------



## Zwickel (13/11/06)

Im going to try out the "no brewing method" today, go to Pub.


----------



## voota (13/11/06)

A Scandinavian Jull (chrismas brown ale), after finally finding some brewing gear in Sweden... and taking the agonising step back from AG to Kit/mini mash brewing.


----------



## bindi (13/11/06)

Zwickel said:


> Im going to try out the "no brewing method" today, go to Pub.




If I lived in Germany I would also  but we don't [well I don't now] <_< so we brew to get away from our "Mega Swill", the choice there is ...We all know,is great.  not here sad to say.


----------



## mikem108 (17/11/06)

This saturdays plan
JW Pale 4kgs
CaramunichII 500gms

1 x Perle Plug 60 mins
10 gms Magnum 60 mins
40gmsCascade 25 mins
20gms cascade 5mins
20gms cascade 0 mins
67C for 60 mins
Boil for 90 mins all up
US56 @ 18C


----------



## DJR (17/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> This saturdays plan
> JW Pale 4kgs
> CaramunichII 500gms
> 
> ...



Looks good mike, that's that SNPA clone isn't it.

I think i might do a Boh pils, if i get the time this weekend.

72% JW Pils
11% Wey Vienna
10% Wey Carapils
5% JW Light Munich
2% Wey Melanoidin

Schedule: 68C single mash (no decoction..)

Hops: 

45g Saphir 80'
25g Saphir 25'
28g Saaz Plug 25'
28g Saaz Plug 0'
15g Saphir 0'

Yeast: 2x W34/70 dry, ferment @ 4-8 C for 2 weeks, lager for 1-2 months.

Should be a closer version that the other Boh Pils i've done - more low-alpha hops and more caramel-type malt. Here's hoping. :beerbang:


----------



## mikem108 (17/11/06)

Yes SNPA is the idea, after downing a couple of nice examples this week I really want to make some


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/06)

I shall be doing my Saaz Ale with galaxy malt...( now that i have some spare time and GAS ) B)


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/06)

A Foreign Extra Stout... tasted good going into the fermenter!


----------



## Voosher (17/11/06)

American Cream Ale and an APA.
2 AG batches. Same day. 1 hour more than a standard brew day.
This is one happy new member of the NASA club.
It made all the difference.


----------



## hockadays (17/11/06)

I put down a amber ale with amarillo a few days ago and top cropped germn ale yeast to go in the kolsch that I brewed today with hersbrucker and tettnang.

xmas is now sorted...


----------



## browndog (17/11/06)

I just racked 21L of Pumpy's Bitter onto 25g of Styrian Goldings. Looking forward to tasting this one.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pumpy (17/11/06)

browndog said:


> I just racked 21L of Pumpy's Bitter onto 25g of Styrian Goldings. Looking forward to tasting this one.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...




Well Done Browndog should look like this , you wont be dissapointed  

Pumpy


----------



## bconnery (17/11/06)

Putting down my Belgian Strong dark ale tomorrow. 

I posted the recipe somewhere around here...

Bottling my Wit sometime this weekend as well...


----------



## goatherder (17/11/06)

fate conspired to stop me brewing last weekend.

sunday is the aussie lager day.

it's a pretty slow old friday night...


----------



## Weizguy (17/11/06)

Either a Southern Hemisphere Maibock, or a Czech-isch pilsener.

Hmmmm, the last pils I made was "da bomb"!
Or, I could reuse the yeast from racking my German-style pils and pitching that Maibock onto the yeastcake?

And a Kolscher style beer has also taken my fancy. Soon, soon, my pretty!

Kolsch first, I think.

Happybreweekend
Seth


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/11/06)

Got a friend coming over on sunday who wants to learn about all-grain brewing.

Gonna do a basic pale ale, with some hallertau hops (only hops I've got in stock)


----------



## Doc (18/11/06)

Brewing my Infinity + 1 brew today.
Just started the sparge and have already used 200gr of the 8.9% 10 hop blend (100gr in the mash, and 100gr FWH).
First runnings are 1.093 
Smelling great.

Doc


----------



## jimmyjack (18/11/06)

Just put down my Imbolc Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale B) I have just mashed in with my new Urn. I got a timer and set it to go off this morning and it worked like a charm!!! I dont have to siphon anymore as I had a socket welded on my boiler.

Happy days, JJ


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

Munich Dunkel happening here in about an hour. :beer: 
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Doc are you using a hopsock for your hops?


----------



## Doc (18/11/06)

Steve said:


> P.S. Doc are you using a hopsock for your hops?



No hopsock for me.
Don't own one.
Have a bazooka screen on the kettle outlet.

Doc


----------



## devo (18/11/06)

I currently have a few in the works which is good cause I'm down to my last 20ltrs of brew. I have a (first time) Kolsch and an APA in secondary fermentation. I alsohave a cubed no chill stout waiting for the other 2 buggers to move on to conditioning. :blink:


----------



## DJR (18/11/06)

Boh pils finished sparge then, now heating to boil. Tastes pretty good. Got 115g of hops measured out - 4 CZ Saaz plugs, 50g of Saphir and 5g Magnum. Recipe was slightly different after Ross' input that Saphir tastes a little less bitter than it should.

Started up a starter yesterday in a 4L water container - should get up to about a 3L starter since this one will be pitched and fermented quite cold - 6-8C.

Devo, hope your Kolsch went OK based on my recipe, the recipe i did tasted really good when i bottled it up for the Xmas case the other day. Saphir is definitely a good choice for Kolsch.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/11/06)

Just got my English Bitter partial that half a dozen of you kind folk helped me with in the fermenter.

25.5 litres at SG1048

MALT
3kg Light dry malt

GRAIN
0.75kg Maris Otter
0.25kg Medium crystal
(Mashed at 66deg for 1 hour)

HOPS
20 gm Bramling cross at 60 min
45 gm East Kent Goldings at 30 min
15 gm East Kent Goldings at 5 min

YEAST
Safale S04


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/11/06)

Into the sparge of an APA in 5 minutes!

OG 1054
IBU 43.5

3.75 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 64.7 % 
1.75 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 30.2 % 
0.30 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 

15.00 gm Warrior [15.10%] (45 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [11.10%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [8.80%] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.40%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [11.10%] (2 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Centennial [8.80%] (2 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.40%] (2 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

C&B
TDA


----------



## devo (18/11/06)

DJR said:


> Boh pils finished sparge then, now heating to boil. Tastes pretty good. Got 115g of hops measured out - 4 CZ Saaz plugs, 50g of Saphir and 5g Magnum. Recipe was slightly different after Ross' input that Saphir tastes a little less bitter than it should.
> 
> Started up a starter yesterday in a 4L water container - should get up to about a 3L starter since this one will be pitched and fermented quite cold - 6-8C.
> 
> Devo, hope your Kolsch went OK based on my recipe, the recipe i did tasted really good when i bottled it up for the Xmas case the other day. Saphir is definitely a good choice for Kolsch.



I can't waste to taste this when it's ready. Pretty much kept to your grain profile but chose the wyeast Kolsch 2565 for yeast and went hallertau and tettnang for hops after some more reading up this particualr style.


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/06)

Peels said:


> Just got my English Bitter partial that half a dozen of you kind folk helped me with in the fermenter.
> 
> 25.5 litres at SG1048
> 
> ...




On Ya Peels,

That looks real good, it'd put a horn on a jellyfish.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/11/06)

Thanks for the recipe Screwtop.

Quick taste prior to pitching. All looks good so far.


----------



## bconnery (18/11/06)

That does look like a very good partial english ale there. I've done a few lately with a very similar base and they've all come out very nicely. In fact a partial of 3kg LME, 1kg Maris Otter and a combination of crystal(s) and chocolate is fast becoming a standard brew. I haven't tried the Bramling yet but I'm looking to...

My Belgian Strongish Dark Ale is bubbling away furiously. 

I think it is around 1066. I had pitched it before I took a measurement so my hydrometer might have contained a little yeast slurry and I'm not sure what, if any, effect that has on the reading...

WL550 Belgian Ale slurry from my previous beer. 

3.00 kgBlack Rock Light LME(3.0 SRM)Extract53.3 %
0.60 kgMunich Malt (9.0 SRM)Grain10.7 %
0.25 kgOats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)Grain4.4 %
0.20 kgCara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)Grain3.6 %
0.20 kgCaraamber (30.0 SRM)Grain3.6 %
0.20 kgMelanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM)Grain3.6 %
0.20 kgPilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM)Grain3.6 %
0.18 kgCarafa II (412.0 SRM)Grain3.1 %20.00 gmSticklebract [11.50%] (60 min)Hops25.1 IBU20.00 gm
Smaragd [8.00%] (60 min)Hops17.5 IBU20.00 gm
Smaragd [8.00%] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops- 
30.00 gmOrange Peel, Bitter (Boil 2.0 min)Misc
0.80 kgBrown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) (Sticks of it from the asian store)Sugar14.2 %


----------



## neonmeate (19/11/06)

currently boiling up something inspired by poperings hommelbier - a hoppy 7.5% belgian golden sort of thing

4kg weyermann pils
200g melanoidin
300g flaked wheat
120g acid malt

180g jaggery
200g white sugar

25g first gold 60'
28g tettnang 15'
20g NZ hallertau 15'
25g first gold flameout

planning to dryhop with 15g each styrian, tettnang, NZ hallertau

WLP500


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/06)

I decided on this for today.........

Its a bit different, but I am hoping that the wheat will compliment the Saaz hops


Wheat Saaz Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.30
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.52
Anticipated EBC: 15.1
Anticipated IBU: 28.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.4 3.50 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
9.3 0.40 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
4.7 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
4.7 0.20 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.034 148

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.50 23.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.50 3.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.50 1.6 5 min.


Yeast S-04
-----




Unfortunatly I left the tap open on the kettle :angry: and lost about 1Ltr of 1st runnings....
Still ended up with 75%...( sg1038 for 27ltr pre Boil )


----------



## Mearesy (19/11/06)

Brewed this up yesterday to make the most of the awesome fresh hops Ross hooked me up with (thanks mate!). Cant wait to try this one, smells amazing and very very hoppy!

4kg Marris Otter
300g Wheat
300g Pale Crystal

Mashed at 68c, Single step

Hop mix - equal quantities of Amarillo, B Saaz, Simcoe, Cascade

60g Mash hop
30g @ 30mins
30g @ 25mins
30g @ 20mins
30g @ 15mins
30g @ 10mins
30g @ 05mins
30g @ 00mins
50g @ Dryhop in secondary

Total of 320g hops :blink: 

Estimate IBU of around 90 :beerbang: 

Mearesy


----------



## Ross (19/11/06)

Brewed 2 batches for a friend today, who's gone away with 2 fresh wort kits & looking very happy...

Tomorrow I intend to replace my rapidly dwindling stocks by doing 3 brews. A dark ale, an APA & an English Bitter.

cheers Ross


----------



## barls (19/11/06)

ive got an old clone, a blonde to go in to kegs to be replenish stocks and a vanilla bean honey amber ale just for stamps


----------



## Josh (19/11/06)

About to start chilling my new Xmas case Sparkling Ale. 

3.7kg Pale Ale malt
350g Wheat malt
70g Dark crystal malt
600g Sugar

21g Pride of Ringwood 10.4% 60mins
12g Pride of Ringwood 10.4% 20mins

Coopers yeast taken from a Sparkling Ale and a Pale Ale. Hoping to ferment at 18C having already ruined one Xmas case batch at 26C.

C'mon you yeasties, you're eating against the clock now!


----------



## neonmeate (19/11/06)

Mearesy said:


> Brewed this up yesterday to make the most of the awesome fresh hops Ross hooked me up with (thanks mate!). Cant wait to try this one, smells amazing and very very hoppy!



hot damn


----------



## PostModern (19/11/06)

I pulled a double brew yesterday to put my new gear to the test. First an American Brown followed by an English Pale Ale (not too pale thx to 150SRM crystal). Both brews are currently in cubes waiting for the starter to take off.


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/06)

Nice warm weather for brewing. Not a Saison, however, but a Kolsch.

...or rather, not a Kolsch (Koeslch?), but a Kolsch-style. A Kolscher, Kolnisch or Kolschy, perhaps, in deference to the controlled name (regional appellation).

As mine is an Aussie-made beer, albeit with German ingredients, I'm calling it Kolschy, Kolschy, Kolschy (without the expected reply of "oi, oi, oi!").

This is a kitchen bench-top mash, using the finest insulated plastic mash vessel, and a step mash, with suggestions from the Eric Warner book entitled "Kolsch", from the Classic Beer Series.

Wish me luck. It's my first step on the road to the Mash Paddle. 2nd Kolnisch ever.

I find, with Beersmith, that I have to add my own mash schedules most of the time, coz their's are not what I'm after, and not even close on many occasions.

Seth (back to the high saccharification rest at 71C) out 

Edit: Spellig


----------



## Voosher (22/11/06)

Kolsch time for me too. Starter's just about ready so we roll tomorrow.
Also doing an Aussie swiller with 2112 Wyeast.


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/06)

Voosher said:


> Kolsch time for me too. Starter's just about ready so we roll tomorrow.
> Also doing an Aussie swiller with 2112 Wyeast.


I'm also planning a swiller as a gift for my neighbour's birthday. Yep, it's K&K.

Cooper's Draught, plus some lhbs dry malt pack (300g DME, 300g Maltodextrin, 300g Dextrose, 100g Wheat DME). To be brewed semi-cool using WhiteLabs San Fran lager. Might even keep some 4 myself.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## petesbrew (22/11/06)

I'll be mixing up a nice Coopers Dark Ale (with choc malt and goldings) this weekend for Christmas, all to the tune of my wife asking yet again, "How much beer do you actually need?".


----------



## Steve (22/11/06)

I just put down an ESB Traditional Bitter with 20gms Willamette steeped for 20 mins and Windsor Dry yeast....and yes I would like it on record that I still brew kits as well as all grain beers.....why? because it took 20 minutes and I love drinking beer....any beer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (4/12/06)

Well after 4 weeks at 30C my first Saison is officially stuck at 1.018 from 1.056 :angry: 

I saved the yeast cake and Saison II will be getting it all, hopefully I will get to brew it sometime this week.

5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 90.9 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 

30.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 

1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale


----------



## AUHEAMIC (4/12/06)

I brewed this on the weekend.

Batch size 52 litres
OG 1048

6kg Light dry malt

1.4 kg Joe White pale ale malt
0.2 kg wheat malt
0.16 kg Munich
0.32 kg Caramunich
(Mashed @ 66deg for 60mins)

25gr Chinook @ 60mins
80gr Cascade @ 15mins
40gr Cascade @ flame out

US56


Its my first full size batch so I hope all goes well.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/12/06)

Jye said:


> Well after 4 weeks at 30C my first Saison is officially stuck at 1.018 from 1.056 :angry:



Kegged mine on Friday night Jye. Dry as a nun's nasty.  (1.008).

One keg has been innoculated with the dregs of 2 bottles of Orval. We'll see what happens there. Let the brett run free. :beerbang: 

I think yours will lean out over time myself. You may still need to be a little patient. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/12/06)

Brewed a "Golden Ale" over the weekend...I'm looking for a very pale straw coloured ale.
50% Wey Pils
45% IMC Ale malt
5% Carafoam
Whirlfloc
13.5% A/A Chinook to bitter, 9.5% Amarillo to flavour and 6.3% Cascade for aroma
1L of 1056 slurry and it's going off like a frog in a sock right now.

Hope to keg on Friday.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Paleman (5/12/06)

Steve said:


> I just put down an ESB Traditional Bitter with 20gms Willamette steeped for 20 mins and Windsor Dry yeast....and yes I would like it on record that I still brew kits as well as all grain beers.....why? because it took 20 minutes and I love drinking beer....any beer.
> Cheers
> Steve




Here here Stevo !!. I too chuck the odd kit together. A stop gap thing. as even a kit beer taste's better than some of the lifeless commercial beer on offer.

A good post Stevo.....loved it. :beerbang:


----------



## Steve Lacey (5/12/06)

My brewing was a bit slow getting back underway following the summer recess. Finally brewed a standard all-grain hefeweizen in mid November. That's now bottled and is conditioning at the place where I do my all-grain brewing.

So then on Saturday I did a minimash dunkleweizen at home. 
* 1.8 kg of 60/40 wheat/barley liquid malt
* 1 kg of Munich
* 1 kg of wheat malt
* 450g of medium crystal
* 60 g of chocolate
* WLP Hefewizen IV
* 20 g of Perle at 6.7% for 1 hour, 10 g of Perle at flame out.

Did a couple of decoctions on the minimash and a 2-hour boil to help with mailiard reactions.
Not having a manifold for sparging I used a big netting-like bag, kind of like brewing in a bag. Calculations suggest I got 80% out of the grain though, so happy with that.

What I am not so happy about is the sulphury/farty smell that was emanating from the airlock last night. I was a bit lackadaisical with the cooled wort and just dumped the whole thing into the fermenter, hot break, cold break, hop residue, and all. My thinking was that the main problem with a lot of trub is if the finished beer sits on it for too long. So I decided I would skim the krausen and rack to kegs after five or six days.

First skim, yesterday morning, suggested no problems. But when I got home last night, as soon as I walked in the door I could smell the unpleasantness. My son told me what it smelt like, and they were not words I could or should repeat at the dinner table. I tried not to panic and then skimmed again this morning. Again, pulled off a lot of crud with the yeast foam. The last thing I did was take a small sample and taste it. It seemed fine. So maybe it is just the cruddy stuff on the surface giving off the pong, or maybe it is just the yeast's natural tendency. Or maybe the taste just hasn't been too badly affected...yet!

The point of this long story is to ask if anybody has any experience that would support either of these theories, i.e., is it the excessive protein trub, and will this carry over to a sulphury beer taste? Or, does Hefewizen IV tend to throw a lot of sulphur during fermentation? For what it's worth, the starter had a normal weizeny smell.

Steve


----------



## lokpikn (5/12/06)

Im on to my 20th AG batch on the weekend am going to try a xmas beer 40ltr batch.
7kgs ausie malt
2kgs munich
200grm choc malt
100grm crystal wheat malt

HOPS
Bitter with Perle
Flavour with Hallertau

Than i will use about 400gm honey and in that i will simmer the rinds off about 10 oranges, 3 lemons, throw in some cinnamon, cloves and fresh ginger about 150grms and simmer this in the honey for about 30 to 45 mins. Than drain and put it all in the fermenter with my wort. 
Using a burton ale yeast.

I think it should be good and thats good enough for me.


----------



## Stuster (5/12/06)

Sounds good, lokpikn. I think though you'd be better off not simmering the honey. If you do that, you'll lose any honey aroma and probably flavour too. Nice yeast.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

Tomorrow's brew. A Belgian Pale Ale.  

Need to finally do something with that 2 year old smack pack of Leuven Pale Ale yeast. :beer: 

Alimenter le Spcial de Rue

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-B Belgian & French Ale, Belgian Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.60
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.43
Anticipated EBC: 17.5
Anticipated IBU: 27.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 60.64 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.72 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.3 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 133
31.3 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
52.1 5.00 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7
10.4 1.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.20 g. Styrian Goldings (hopback) Plug 4.50 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 7.20 25.2 60 min.
14.30 g. Goldings - Kent Plug 5.20 1.0 10 min.
14.30 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.50 0.8 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.60
Total Water Qts: 30.20 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 28.58 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 72 28.58 2.98
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 10.00 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 30.20 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 28.58 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 34.99 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Notes
-----

All aroma hops will be added to the hopback.
Will add 2 teaspoons of gypsum to the mash. 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (8/12/06)

Grrrr. My brewery is now a bathroom, the bathroom is currently a hole in some dirt, the bar is a storage area and the brew gear is all stashed away until Xmas!
It's "no brew" beer for me at the moment. LC mixed cartons and CVA's every now and again.


----------



## bconnery (8/12/06)

lokpikn said:


> Im on to my 20th AG batch on the weekend am going to try a xmas beer 40ltr batch.
> 7kgs ausie malt
> 2kgs munich
> 200grm choc malt
> ...



Lopkin,

I've done an xmas beer, and a few using orange and I think your number of oranges there will be a few too many. I would consider cutting back, even if you are only using the rind. 

I would also consider not using the lemons, but that's only because I didn't and found it works. There is nothing to say that using them won't also work.

I did the honey simmer the same as you did. The honey aroma isn't really there but that wasn't what I really wanted in the beer anyway...

I put the recipe for mine in the recipe section. Amounts might help as a guideline anyway...

Early on the cloves etc were strong. 
Then the cinnamon was dominant. 

Now it is all kind of blended and balanced. About 5 months in. At three weeks, which is Xmas, you should find the spices are still kind of there and strong, which I really liked. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=171


Anyways, go for it! This makes for a great beer, even if it isn't for everyone...


----------



## lokpikn (8/12/06)

bconnery said:


> Lopkin,
> 
> I've done an xmas beer, and a few using orange and I think your number of oranges there will be a few too many. I would consider cutting back, even if you are only using the rind.
> 
> ...





I made one a bit like this some months back and thougt it could have done with a bit more orange flavour (Sort of tasted like jaffa)  but have not tried the lemons in it but will give it a go. I might knock the simmer down to only 15 min just to try end extract some oils from the rinds. 

I only used cinnimon last time and it was a bit strong so will drop this down and i want to try a AG ginger beer so i thougt this will give me a small start to how the ginger may turn out.

Going to brew on sunday. I may be lucky to try one by xmas.


----------



## DJR (8/12/06)

Doing a cut-down Roggenbier (only 30% Rye or so), wish me luck for the sparge...

23Litres @ 34EBC/15IBU/1051OG

4.3kg grain mass of:

20% Weyermann Rye
10% Rolled Rye (from the hippy shop)
10% JW Wheat
42% JW Light Munich
4.5% JW Light Crystal (ran out of caramunich)
1% Carafa Special III

Double decoction 50C->60C->70C, sparge at 78C

10% of grist cane sugar added to kettle for OG adjustment

90min boil

Hops: 3g Taurus 14.8% 75', 4g Magnum 13% 75', 15g Saphir 4.5% 15'

Yeast: WLP300 and WLP029 mix (have to control the esters in this style supposedly) pitched cold @10C and fermented at 20C

After tasting a couple of rye beers, this one should turn out well i hope! :super:


----------



## Steve (8/12/06)

Warren - how come you are using both GP and MO? Never seen that done before.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

I'm thinking of doing a super-dooper-simple APA tomorrow that goes something like this:
5kg JWM Export Pilsener 
25g Chinook (12% aa) for 60 min
25g Cascade (6% aa) for 15 min
US-56 yeast. 

Any thoughts? 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (8/12/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I'm thinking of doing a super-simple APA tomorrow that goes something like this:
> 3kg JWM Export Pilsener
> 2kg JWM Ale
> 25g Chinook (12% aa) for 60 min
> ...




chuck another 25g cascade in at flameout :super:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

Steve said:


> chuck another 25g cascade in at flameout :super:



Ok :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

Steve said:


> Warren - how come you are using both GP and MO? Never seen that done before.
> Cheers
> Steve



Had a kilo of MO left over from a bag. Thought why not? The Pils and GP are basically intentional.  

Warren -


----------



## Steve (8/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Had a kilo of MO left over from a bag. Thought why not? The Pils and GP are basically intentional.
> 
> Warren -




why the hell not - live on the edge I say :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

Steve said:


> why the hell not - live on the edge I say :beerbang:
> Cheers
> Steve



With Belgian brewing... There are no rules.  

Warren -


----------



## eric8 (8/12/06)

I am doing my first fresh wort  . An ESB APA with 30gms of Cascade. Won't be drinking till my freind from Perth comes over in Jan, so should be tasting pretty good by then.
Eric h34r:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

This weekend's recipe has been even further simplified...HBS mill still not up and running!  

Might toss in some Carahel for a bit of colour (got 250g of it)  

PZ.


----------



## Jye (8/12/06)

Depending on how I pull up Sunday after the QLD xmas swap I have a Blonde to brew.

3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 22.2 % 

25.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/06)

Got a steam beer in primary right now, yeast went crazy for the first five days and is only just settling down now...


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

Hey P&C, I've got a question. 

If I'm correct in thinking that a Steam Beer uses lager yeast at ale fermentation temps, how do you avoid it tasting like farts...or is it supposed to? :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## DJR (8/12/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Hey P&C, I've got a question.
> 
> If I'm correct in thinking that a Steam Beer uses lager yeast at ale fermentation temps, how do you avoid it tasting like farts...or is it supposed to? :blink:
> 
> PZ.



Yes, you're right, but you use the proper yeast, besides the sulfur smell dissipates with time, the esters from high ferment temps don't though. You're getting a bit confused between the two...


----------



## Adamt (8/12/06)

Got a big belgian about to start, trying to get it down to pitching temperature in my 100-can cooler, had to be freeking 38 today didn't it!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

DJR said:


> You're getting a bit confused between the two...



No, I don't believe I am


----------



## DJR (8/12/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> No, I don't believe I am



Sulfur production usually decreases with increasing temperature in lager yeasts anyway, but it will dissipate with time, nobody would drink something that tastes like farts... :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/06)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Hey P&C, I've got a question.
> 
> If I'm correct in thinking that a Steam Beer uses lager yeast at ale fermentation temps, how do you avoid it tasting like farts...or is it supposed to? :blink:
> 
> PZ.



Wyeast 2112 California Lager ferments at around 17 degrees with no issues. Right yeast for the job. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/12/06)

Got it, specialised yeast  

I accidentally fermented a Cooper's Bavarian Lager kit at around 22 degrees about a year or so ago...the sulphury fart taste never went away, even after months in the bottle :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## bindi (8/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> With Belgian brewing... There are no rules.
> 
> Warren -



Just mashed my Trappist again for the third time, first one is great, 2nd one in CC and tasted good when racked, the test is to see if I can repeat the first one.


----------



## Voosher (8/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Wyeast 2112 California Lager ferments at around 17 degrees with no issues. Right yeast for the job. :beerbang:



Mightily impressed with this yeast so far. It may yet restore my faith in American yeasts after a very disappointing experience with the 1056 and a less than perfect 1272 brew.
Tried the 2112 first on an Aussie lager at 14C and it's tasted wonderful on the transition from secondary to lagering.
It's now chugging away at 18C on the first of the 'California Experiment' brews.
Three California Common's with three different Northern Brewer crops - last season's American NB's which had the expected alpha of 10%; this season's which are abnormally low at 6.2% and some Euro NB's.
Even if the exercise doesn't yield dramatically different results it's still a great excuse to have 3 Steamie batches to drink.
:chug:


----------



## Asher (8/12/06)

Speaking of Belgian Blondes

I'm going to have a crack at a 'Radermacher Rader Blonde' clone




Rader Blonde 

Bottle fermented ale brewed in old-fashioned way with natural gin flavor added to the brew just before the bottling (some sort of distillate I believe). Fragrant, subtle bouquet of juniper berries. 6.5%

Ingredients:..... Pilsen malt, Hallertau-Hersbrucker and Saaz hops, natural gin flavor

----------------------------------------------

I was quite impressed with the draft version of this beer at the Delirium cafe. As was a group of non beerie friends we were with at the time

I have no idea how to make a juniper distillate(anyone?). So I have decided to add the juniper berries at the end of the boil. I'm guessing an amount of 80g for the 40 litre batch as a first attempt. Will see how it turns out....

Asher for now

----------------------
Rader Blonde Clone
----------------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 10.25
Anticipated OG: 1.065 
Anticipated SRM: 3.4
Anticipated IBU: 30.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

9.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner 
0.75 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) 
0.50 kg. Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light 


70.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker 60 min.
60.00 g. Czech Saaz 60 min.
28.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker 15 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz 10 min.

80.00 gm Juniper Berries 0 Min.(boil) 


WYeast 1214 Belgian Ale


----------



## Voosher (8/12/06)

bindi said:


> Just mashed my Trappist again for the third time, first one is great, 2nd one in CC and tasted good when racked, the test is to see if I can repeat the first one.



Great.
Now you're teasing us on two threads


----------



## tangent (8/12/06)

> I have no idea how to make a juniper distillate(anyone?). So I have decided to add the juniper berries at the end of the boil. I'm guessing an amount of 80g for the 40 litre batch as a first attempt. Will see how it turns out....


You could rehydrate your berries in vodka. 
I threw mine in at the end of the boil. I'd really suggest using 1/2 that amount to start with. They really do add a lot of smell. I used 20gms in a 25L batch and i should have used 1/2.


----------



## Asher (8/12/06)

I made up some juniper berry tea as a trial and extrapolated it to 40 litres.... was suprise with the colour it added

Will drop it back to 1g per litre


----------



## bindi (8/12/06)

Voosher said:


> Great.
> Now you're teasing us on two threads




Don't worry Voosher, PM sent, I won't tease you too much. B)


----------



## goatherder (8/12/06)

I'm putting down my xmas amarillo ale tomorrow. Inspired by JS golden and a lot of the tips in the related threads here:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.50 L 
Boil Size: 30.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 58.3 % 
1.10 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 22.9 % 
0.70 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 14.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
Yeast US-56


----------



## Doc (8/12/06)

Not quite what I'm brewing but what I wish I was brewing.
Would love to be putting down a Mead and a lawnmower beer, but alas house & garden chores will have my attention to be ready for the influx at Xmas and the compulsory Xmas parties.
Had to put down an emergency Northern Districts Brewing IPA Fresh Wort kit to have in ready for the Beer Engine on Xmas day. Hoping it is a great drop Gerard.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DJR (9/12/06)

DJR said:


> Doing a cut-down Roggenbier (only 30% Rye or so), wish me luck for the sparge...



Not enough luck, had a trickle sparge. Took a good 1.5 to 2 hours to sparge the damn thing (and i batch sparge). When i finished there were still some strange glutinous doughballs in the mash (didn't seem to affect efficiency, although i probably lost some of the decoction's extra efficiency). I had to add 800g of Rice hulls (or is that Gulls) to get it to flow anywhere near respectably. Only added 20g of Carafa III because it seemed dark enough already :beerbang: 

Anyway, it's finally on the boil now, have to reduce 35L to 23L over a 90 min boil - the burner is on full bore with the lid completely off. (Not a NASA so the neighbours are sound asleep)

Tastes lovely, and everything i've heard about rye worts having "texture" and "silkiness" is true - although my definition would be more like "goddamn sticky"


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/06)

DJR said:


> Yes, you're right, but you use the proper yeast, besides the sulfur smell dissipates with time, the esters from high ferment temps don't though. You're getting a bit confused between the two...






warrenlw63 said:


> Wyeast 2112 California Lager ferments at around 17 degrees with no issues. Right yeast for the job. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Yep, that's the one I use for the steam beer. Quite a nice yeast, doesn't make any funky flavours that I don't like. I stumbled across the recipe when I was looking for some AG recipes and I thought that the style name sounded good. The bloke at the LHBS told me about the 'lager at ale temps' thing. That one turned out all right, but not hoppy enough. So I upped the hops, turning a 40 IBU batch into a 120 IBU batch (outside the style guidelines which is 0-100 apparently, but I really don't care). Tasted great into primary, will give it a taste into secondary (probably do that on sunday).


----------



## DJR (10/12/06)

DJR said:


> Not enough luck, had a trickle sparge. Took a good 1.5 to 2 hours to sparge the damn thing (and i batch sparge). When i finished there were still some strange glutinous doughballs in the mash (didn't seem to affect efficiency, although i probably lost some of the decoction's extra efficiency). I had to add 800g of Rice hulls (or is that Gulls) to get it to flow anywhere near respectably. Only added 20g of Carafa III because it seemed dark enough already :beerbang:
> 
> Anyway, it's finally on the boil now, have to reduce 35L to 23L over a 90 min boil - the burner is on full bore with the lid completely off. (Not a NASA so the neighbours are sound asleep)
> 
> Tastes lovely, and everything i've heard about rye worts having "texture" and "silkiness" is true - although my definition would be more like "goddamn sticky"



This Roggenbier stuff is like syrup - the hydrometer moves at about 30% of its normal rate up and down when taking a gravity sample! Pitched 500mL of WLP300 (Weihenstephan 68 Weizen) and a saved slurry vial of WLP029/Pacman mix to keep the esters under control. Already, i can taste the spiciness from the rye which is coming out brilliantly with the cloves from the W68.

Probably not something i'd do again though because of the difficulty (double decoction, trickle sparge, long boil because of too much wort collected) - i started brewing at 730pm and was finished at 230AM, that's a good 7 hours of brewing for 23.5L of wort, although it is damn tasty and it's good to try something different. :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/06)

Bottling a Choc malt Porter that should be ready for Xmas.... :chug: 


Then doing a Scotish red with Carared


----------



## Voosher (12/12/06)

I'm buggered.
A 12 hour brew day.
3 batches the first of which was a double batch... for me  

Brew 1... Should sound sorta familiar Brauluver...
96% Maris Otter, 2% JW CaraMalt, 2% Bairds Medium Crystal.
Willamette @ 60m, 30m, 10m and flame out. I got a bit carried away using up some old Willamette so it's ended up 1048 OG and 48IBU.
Timothy Taylor yeast.
And just for fun (not) 3l of wort was boiled hard for 120m for some caramelisation; 10l was boiled for 105m and 15l boiled for 75m 'cos that's the only way I can handle a 'normal' size boil at the moment.
I better be getting a decent size kettle for Christmas.

Brew 2. California Common.
65% Golden Promise, 30% Munich, 4% CaraMalt, 1% Choc Malt. OG 1052
This season's Northern Brewer @ 6.2% to 44IBU including 1g/l @ 15m and 1g/l for 1m.
Wyeast 2112.

Brew 3. 'Scraps' Lawnmower beer.
A bit of JW Pils, a bit of JW Trad and some Golden Promise to top it up. 5% Carapils. OG 1040.
Some dregs of POR, some dregs of Target, some dregs of Hersbrucker, and a touch of Northern Brewer all at 60m. 25IBU give or take some aging of the hops.
Wyeast 2112.

The brew fridges are completely FULL.
Time for me to get the same way


----------



## Ross (12/12/06)

Nice effort Voosher,

I'm planning on brewing 4 straight tomorrow - our tank water is about to run out & I don't want to brew with mains water which the tanker brings on Thursday. Not sure I'll get them all in as i can't brew in the dark, but we'll give it a go... CAP, Alt, American Amber, Imperial APA.

cheers Ross


----------



## Voosher (12/12/06)

It makes for a long day but in the end it's well worth it.
I'm generally too lazy to start early unless I'm doing a mult-brew day which means that single brew days basically use up the whole day anyway. When I finally get the brew stocks organised I'll only need one or maybe two big brew days each month.
I shall line up four beers tomorrow and crack them symbolically as I imagine you completing each brew.
Good luck :beer:


----------



## Brad_G (12/12/06)

Ross said:


> I'm planning on brewing 4 straight tomorrow



Jeez ross, your just a brewing machine. Hats off to the man who can brew 4 beers in a day! :beer: 

By the way. I just put down an IPA with heaps of crystal and caramunich, high 60s in the IBU department. We will see how it goes. 

Brad


----------



## Ross (13/12/06)

Well that was my longest brew day yet - I'm buggered 

4 brews on one system, 4 x 90 minute mashes, 3 x 90 min boils, 1 x 120 min boil, 2 x 30 minute aroma hop steeps. Started 5.30am - finished & cleaned up by 6.30pm. 13 hours all up  

All showered & relaxed - now time to crack open some more case swaps... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Slurpdog (13/12/06)

Ross said:


> Well that was my longest brew day yet - I'm buggered
> 
> 4 brews on one system, 4 x 90 minute mashes, 3 x 90 min boils, 1 x 120 min boil, 2 x 30 minute aroma hop steeps. Started 5.30am - finished & cleaned up by 6.30pm. 13 hours all up
> 
> ...



Ross, you are one lucky dude to have that sought of time to sapre for brewing!!!!

It's not all grain but the closest I'll get. 2 x Norwest Pale Ale fresh wort kits from St Peters brewery put to bed tonight with US56 for both.
1 at 15lt and the 2nd at 18lt.
Sitting in my brew fridge at 18-20 deg.
Should be a good Chrissy this year :chug:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/12/06)

Ross said:


> Well that was my longest brew day yet - I'm buggered
> 
> 4 brews on one system, 4 x 90 minute mashes, 3 x 90 min boils, 1 x 120 min boil, 2 x 30 minute aroma hop steeps. Started 5.30am - finished & cleaned up by 6.30pm. 13 hours all up
> 
> ...



Agreed Slurpdog...there is absolutely no way I could ever spare that much time for brewing!

At least I now finally understand how Ross can have so very many beers on tap at the same time :super: 

PZ.


----------



## browndog (13/12/06)

> Well that was my longest brew day yet - I'm buggered
> 
> 4 brews on one system, 4 x 90 minute mashes, 3 x 90 min boils, 1 x 120 min boil, 2 x 30 minute aroma hop steeps. Started 5.30am - finished & cleaned up by 6.30pm. 13 hours all up
> 
> All showered & relaxed - now time to crack open some more case swaps...



I am amazed you could stay sober for that long while brewing Ross, I reckon I'd be pretty messed up by thend of the third :chug: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (13/12/06)

browndog said:


> I am amazed you could stay sober for that long while brewing Ross, I reckon I'd be pretty messed up by thend of the third :chug:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




LOL - I was being good until Jim (Altstart) popped in to drop my off a dvd - That was at start of brew 3 & we wet the whiste with a few B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Voosher (14/12/06)

Ross said:


> Well that was my longest brew day yet - I'm buggered
> 
> 4 brews on one system, 4 x 90 minute mashes, 3 x 90 min boils, 1 x 120 min boil, 2 x 30 minute aroma hop steeps. Started 5.30am - finished & cleaned up by 6.30pm. 13 hours all up
> 
> ...



Bugger.
You made it :angry: 

Now I'm going to have to go for 5 in a day :blink: 

Big hand mate. I (almost) know how you feel


----------



## bindi (15/12/06)

Just finished mashing a Saison after some drama [see balls up thread] and serviced the car between rests and hop additions and somehow remembered the Whirlfloc.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/06)

Son of Slut Slayer? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (15/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Son of Slut Slayer? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



A little more subtle this time <_< *Saison P.T.S.D. cure*  I was going to call it PMT cure but  .


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/12/06)

bindi said:


> I was going to call it PMT cure but  .



That would be like waving a red rag at a bull?  

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (15/12/06)

Four's goin hard Ross. Did my first double today and so far have resisted opening a bottle from the case. Bloody hot in the shed today, looking forward to a shower and a beer or ten. Sixty minutes of the last boil to go. First boil was 120 min (too much liquid) put me behind a bit, plus the obligatory boil over and a couple of spills. Start each brewday now by putting the mop and bucket in the shed.


----------



## DJR (16/12/06)

Doing another Kolsch, the lager fridge is taken for the moment so no lagers for me at the moment. Just a revision to my last Kolsch recipe (Xmas case) with a proper first step mash temperature this time, same grain bill and yeast, but trying out a Nelson Sauvin and Saphir combo for this one. I would think that NS should go down pretty well in a Kolsch with all the winey flavours that go well.

1047OG - 24IBU - [email protected]% - 7EBC

JW Pils 3.5kg
JW Light Munich 0.4kg
JW Wheat 0.2kg
Weyermann Melanoidin 0.1kg

Mash @ 63C for 30' followed by 71 for 60'

Hops:

60' 6g NZ Nelson Sauvin 11.4%
60' 5g NZ Hallertau Aroma 7%
60' 10g DE Saphir 4.5%
10' 15g DE Saphir 4.5%

Yeast WLP029 at 16-18C.

Last Kolsch was underattenuated and overcarbonated, this one should fix it as well as adding some extra flavours that might work well. No spring water this time like the Xmas kolsch either!


----------



## fixa (16/12/06)

Put down my fourth AG on wed.
California Common
80% JW trad ale
8% Light Munich
7.2% wheat malt
4% caramunich I
0.8% carafa II
27g Northern Brewer 60 min
20g Northern Brewer 15 min
20g Northern Brewer 1 min
US56 yeast.

Went well, the new NASA burner kicks ass!!!!! Had my first boilover, with only 27l in a keg!!!
Still only cheived 58% efficiency. I'm convinced now it's the Trad ale grain being old.
Fermenting now @ 17 degrees. Smells yum!!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/12/06)

Just finished this. Looks realy dark. Don't know why.

24litres OG 1047

3kg Light dry malt

GRAIN
750gr Ale malt
250gr Medium crystal malt
(66deg for 1hr)

HOPS
20gr Nugget @ 60mins
40gr Amarilo @ 20mins
20gr Amarilo at flame out

YEAST
US 56


----------



## Jye (20/12/06)

Just starting the boil on this one... the garage smells sooooo gooood  

*Stone 6th Anniversary Porter*

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.4 % 
0.65 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 7.9 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRM) Grain 4.3 % 
0.20 kg Peat Smoked Malt (2.8 SRM) Grain 2.4 % 

35.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (80 min) Hops 48.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (80 min) Hops 45.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (10 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (0 min) Hops - 

0.50 cup Oak Chips (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.083 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020
Estimated Color: 31.8
Bitterness: 102.8 IBU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.4 %


----------



## Steve (20/12/06)

im doing a koelsch on Saturday

100% Weyermann Pils
Tettnang to 25 IBU @60 mins
Wyeast 2556

:beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## razz (20/12/06)

Steve said:


> im doing a koelsch on Saturday
> 
> 100% Weyermann Pils
> Tettnang to 25 IBU @60 mins
> ...


Good luck Steve, I made 2 of these this year. Koelsch would have to be one of the best beers I have made. Keep the hops/malt balanced and you will get that winey flavour this yeast is known for.


----------



## DJR (20/12/06)

Steve said:


> im doing a koelsch on Saturday
> 
> 100% Weyermann Pils
> Tettnang to 25 IBU @60 mins
> ...



Get your mash temps sorted, try a 62 to 64C rest for 90 mins, raise to 70C with some hot water and leave it for another 45mins, you need the attenuation for the style. Also helps to add a bit more of the grain about half way through (about 10% of the grist) to replenish the beta-amylase. Thin mash as well (3L/kg or more if you can go that far) to favour beta-amylase which makes all the nice short sugars needed for high attenuation.

Great style (esp for summer), the Wey Pils should make it pretty damn good. :chug: Haven't yet tried the 2565, got some on order from G&G for the next one though.


----------



## Steve (20/12/06)

DJR said:


> Get your mash temps sorted, try a 62 to 64C rest for 90 mins, raise to 70C with some hot water and leave it for another 45mins, you need the attenuation for the style. Also helps to add a bit more of the grain about half way through (about 10% of the grist) to replenish the beta-amylase. Thin mash as well (3L/kg or more if you can go that far) to favour beta-amylase which makes all the nice short sugars needed for high attenuation.
> 
> Great style (esp for summer), the Wey Pils should make it pretty damn good. :chug: Haven't yet tried the 2565, got some on order from G&G for the next one though.




Cheers DJR - i was planning on mashing cool about those temps you quoted but ive never done the second bit of heating it up and leaving it for another 45 mins. Should give it a try - always open to suggestions. The last Koelsch I did I had to do it with SO4 as my 2565 starter was off. It was bloody nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (20/12/06)

Just mashed in a clone of Duff's Columbus APA.  

3.5kg JW Trad Ale
700g W'mann Munich I
300g JW Light Munich
300g JW wheat

Columbus (11.1%) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

25L batch
1049
39IBUs
10EBC

Had to make it after tasting his beer when I picked up the Xmas cases. :chug: 

I'd like to dry hop it, but I think I'll save some Columbus for the Houblon Doubblen Belgian hop monster. No reason for the two kinds of Munich, just using up some scraps.


----------



## Voosher (20/12/06)

My final mash of the year is converting now.
California Common or maybe I should call it a Dampfbier.
This time with Hallertau Northern Brewer instead of US NB's.

Did a Gage Roads IPA trial this morning.
I think I'm gonna call it Gage'ish Avenue. It's not going to be that close to the real thing.


----------



## johnno (24/12/06)

Finally started to get things in order at the new place and got a brew in after being here for nine days. Last time I brewed was about 2 months ago.

Have had enough of buying beer over the last few weeks so I decided to get organised and brew. 3 slabs a week was getting too pricey. 

Just made an APA today and am planning another ale tomorrow.  

I even used the no chill method as I have become a water miser due to the drought.

Just using up whatever grain and hops are available to me till I stock up again soon. 

Will make another APA again tomorrow.

cheers
johnno


----------



## DJR (30/12/06)

After having 2 infections (one bitter, one Kolsch), i decided to take a break from brewing for a month while i tracked down what the problem was - now i've realised it was my old trusty 4yr old Wander fermenter that must have picked up something over the years. If i pitch enough yeast it's OK but underpitch slightly and whatever is in there (some form of pediococcus,lacto or aceto) takes hold and buggers it up completely. So i'm turfing that one and getting a new one.

Anyway now i've tracked it down i'm brewing again - which means it has been 3 weeks since my last brewday and 2 weeks since my "promise" to myself of a months' break 

Maris Gold Hopburst APA
--
1052 [email protected]%, 37IBU, 23L, 14EBC

4.2kg Bairds MO
0.5kg JW Light Munich
0.2kg JW Caramalt
0.1kg JW Light Crystal

+1g each Epsom and Calcium Chloride

Hopburst mix: equal proportions of NZ B Saaz Pellets 7%, NZ Cascade Flowers 8.2%, Simcoe '05 Pellets 11%, Amarillo '06 Pellets 7% - adjusted AA 8.9%

FWH 15g Hopburst Mix
60m 5g Hopburst Mix
30m 10g Hopburst Mix
20m 10g Hopburst Mix
10m 10g Hopburst Mix
5m 15g Hopburst Mix
0m 20g Hopburst Mix

Ferment with WLP036/US56 blend @ 18C, rack and CC for 1 week

Should be good i hope! :chug:


----------



## Stuster (30/12/06)

The dreaded infection. Great that you could track it down and hopefully you'll never have another infection. :lol: 

The recipe looks good. The MO should give it a great malty backbone to compliment the hops. Interesting mix.

I'm going to use the last day of the year to get one last batch in. Inspired by (and using the yeast from) Doc's saison, I'll be doing a double batch of saison. One half will get the WLP565 Saison yeast while the other half will get WLP550 Achouffe yeast (thanks barls).

Not quite decided on the recipe, but it'll be fairly simple, a Pilsner base with some Vienna and wheat. Some mix of Styrian Goldings, EKG and Saaz for flavour and aroma.


----------



## Screwtop (30/12/06)

Browndogs Qld Xmas Case APA

Fiddled the hops a little, named it New Years Magnum APA.

In the fermenter at 12:30 Zulu today
23L Batch 
Mashed at 64.0 C
OG 1.060
4.25 Pale
1.00 Pils
0.250 Carapils
0.250 Light Crystal
20g Perle 60 min
10g Magnum 20 min
35 Cascade 15 min
20 Cascade 2 min
US-56 120ml Starter


----------



## Ross (31/12/06)

Put down my 400ibu APA last week along with this variation of my Summer ale which is tasting delicious in the fermenter today. 

Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale II 
Type: All Grain
Date: 27/12/2006 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (15 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (30 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
50.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkg American Ale (Saf #US 05) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed at 66c Batch sparged
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % 
Bitterness: 38.0 IBU
Est Color: 8.3 EBC 

+++

Finished my brewing for the year with a Schwarzbier & this variation on few recent bitters

Carbrook bitter II 
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 31/12/2006 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Boil Size: 36.61 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.4 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.10 kg Carared (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Pale Malt (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
16.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (30 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
22.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.80%] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Northdown [6.50%] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
18.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
18.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
22.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Citric Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed at 67c Batch sparged
Est Original Gravity: 1.038 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.038 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.7 % 
Bitterness: 34.0 IBU 
Est Color: 24.7 EBC 

Cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (31/12/06)

Posted this in the wrong place earlier, sorry for the double post but will put it here as it's more correct ...

I was looking for a "What's Brewing?" thread but as I can't find one, I'll post a pic of my current ferments and include the recipes. Pale Ale on the left, Stout on the right ...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 60 - Ken's Dry Stout
Brewer: Lonte
Asst Brewer: Dad
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.18 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 26.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 45.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.17 kg Golden Promise Pale Malt (2.3 SRM) Grain 80.8 % 
0.63 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 9.8 % 
0.60 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 9.4 % 
48.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 39.3 IBU 
21.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [7.60%] (20 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
0.25 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 70.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 ml Phosphoric Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
33.00 items Bottle Caps (Bottling 1.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale Slurry (MBCo #WLP004) [Cultured]Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Sacc Add 17.94 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 61 - Pale Ale
Brewer: Lonte
Asst Brewer: Dad
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.75 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 81.1 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 160EBC (81.2 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
40.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (1 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.38 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 10.3 % 
0.12 kg Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 3.2 % 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale Slurry (MBCo #WLP004) [Cultured]Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: None
Total Grain Weight: 4.54 kg


----------



## Ross (31/12/06)

Are you open fermenting Lonte, or just lifted the lids for the pic?

cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (31/12/06)

Just for show - the lids went back on straight after the photo. The stout airlock is bubbling well, the Pale Ale not a cracker so there's a leak in the lid seal of that fermenter anyway.


----------



## Duff (1/1/07)

Morning all, Happy New Year :beer: 

Been fishing all week, back home now so time today to mash. Cleaning out the grain cupboard and trying out another single hopped ale. This one is Centennial.

Cheers.

----------

07-01 Brett's Centennial Bitzer

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.85
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.83
Anticipated SRM: 9.4
Anticipated IBU: 48.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.0 4.60 kg. TF Maris Otter UK 1.037 3
28.2 2.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
14.1 1.25 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 8
5.6 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 28.2 60 min.
35.00 g.  Centennial Pellet 9.90 9.5 20 min.
35.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 5.6 10 min.
35.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 4.7 5 min.
70.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## yardy (1/1/07)

Kegging an APA this morning.

Ginger Beer.
30 min Boil.
.500 Grated Ginger
.500 DME
.300 DEX
.300 Brown Sugar
250ml Honey
GB KIT
10gm Champagne Yeast
18 Lt

First attempt at an AG Lager with what i had.
90 min mash / 60 min Boil
4000 Pale Malt
.500 Wheat
.450 Munich Malt
200ml Macadamia Honey

20gm Northern Brewer 60min
15gm Amarillo 20 min

W34/70 x 1

In the Brewbox @ 10*C

The mash blew out to 90 min, 'er indoors' had me tied up. 

yard


----------



## fixa (1/1/07)

yardy said:


> The mash blew out to 90 min, 'er indoors' had me tied up.
> yard



Mate, this is a family forum, can't mention stuff like that  what you doin getting into that stuff while the mash is goin on anyway? :lol:


----------



## Gerard_M (1/1/07)

Things are a bit busy around here, but I have put aside 15 minutes this arvo to put a Brewer's Selection India Pale Ale wort kit down. Using the White Labs WLP026 Premium Bitter Yeast.
Cheers & Beers for 2007
Gerard

Oopps I forgot that I put a Brewers Selection Lager in the fridge @ my Dad's place last week!


----------



## Weizguy (2/1/07)

Not brewing as such, but in a way it is brewing. I started a no-chill Kolsch in November, and put it into a sanitised fermentor, and then fridged it since then at 15C (along with a jerry can of Dunkelweizen. I got far too much volume and a too little gravity from the Kolsch.

So, today, I pitched the Dunkelweizen with a litre of fresh W3068 culture, and shoved it back into the fridge.
Now there's no room for the 30 litres of Kolsch wort. Solution: boil the wort down to the correct volume and put it into the cleaned jerry can from the Dunkelweizen. 
I intend to re-add the 10 min addition of Hersbrucker, to put back the flavour that I'm boiling out again. And maybe a Whirfloc, too, as I forgot it last time. The hop-based anti-foam (HBAF) is still working, as it didn't go close to a boilover.

Anyway, that's why I'm up this late when I have to go to work early tomorow.

Result: A dunkelweizen on the ferment (wort made on 11.11.2006), and a rejigged no-chill Kolsch. Does that make it a double no-chill?

Seth 

Late edit: ran out of gas. Don't expect to get more this time of evening. Will have to settle for reduction by 5 litres to about 25-26 litres. Had to add the Hersbrucker at flameout, coz that's all I have (flame out!!).
Just whirlpooled, and will rack to the jerry in about 15 min. Leftovers to go into a saucepan to cool, then into PET bottles and into the freezer (speise or yeast starters)...Then bed, bed, bed. Aaaah


----------



## devo (2/1/07)

Just snuck in an APA golden ale and had it in primary just before NYE.


----------



## tangent (2/1/07)

did an unusual Belgian Wit NYE
might update the Wit thread later


----------



## johnno (2/1/07)

Bottled an APA today. First brew at the new place.

Got another APA in the fermenter and an Aussie ale in a jerry waiting its turn, as I have been using the no chill method since moving.

Doing a wheat tomorrow. 40% BB ale and 60% Powells wheat with some 3333 and homegrown POR.


Need to brew more to fill all beer conatiners available at home  


cheers
johnno


----------



## Stuster (2/1/07)

tangent said:


> did an unusual Belgian Wit NYE
> might update the Wit thread later



Yes, please. :super:


----------



## Peter Wadey (2/1/07)

Morning All,
2007 is off to a good start. Yesterday I kegged a Schwarzbier and a Vienna....I think it was a Vienna....maybe it was an Octoberfest?.....I forget...anyway I have a 2 litre starter each of Premium Bitter & London Ale blooping away - hoping to get in a double brew day soon, ONCE the wet weather eases. Toying with the idea of a strong Pale Ale, a Bitter (perhaps single varietal using Brambling Cross & perhaps a Mild or a Brown though both these yeasts are very good attentuators, so Mild may not be the best choice.
That will leave me with 1 keg free for a Keighley Klone in the very near future. Then all the fun stops and I have to drink it all. Oh bother!

Gerard,
Still drinking somebody else's (Matt's) beer, eh? 

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Gerard_M (2/1/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Gerard,
> Still drinking somebody else's (Matt's) beer, eh?
> 
> Rgds,
> Peter



Umm lets see.
The casks, grain & hops arrived at Matt's brewery in my ute. 
My recipe. A recipe that was formulated without any brewing software, No Addatives, No chemicals & has previously been brewed in a commercial brewery by me.
Matt's water, gas, & electricity, mash tun & kettle. 
The kits left Matt's brewery in my ute.
Fermented in my fermenter with my yeast.
Put in my keg in my fridge. No clearing agents or filtering as I prefer to enjoy real beer.
Consumed by me whilst watching cricket on my TV on my back deck. :beerbang: 
I reckon that counts as my beer.  
Wadey, you can come over and watch the cricket, but you had better bring your own beer!  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Bobby (3/1/07)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.13
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.77
Anticipated SRM: 21.0
Anticipated IBU: 46.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.5 5.55 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
2.4 0.15 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 2
4.9 0.30 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 74
2.1 0.13 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 726

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.80 43.1 60 min.
38.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.80 3.1 5 min.


----------



## Duff (3/1/07)

Bobby said:


> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> ...



Mmmmm, go the Bolter :beerbang: 

What yeast Bobby? I made a cracker once with 029 Kolsch, much nicer than the 002 English.

Cheers.


----------



## Bobby (3/1/07)

love this beer!
i was thinking of using the british ale although i have some 029 i could use. what temp did you ferment at with the 029?


----------



## Duff (3/1/07)

Around the magic 20 mark. The higher attenuation made it a little drier and shone the hops through with its clean style :chug: 

Dammit, going to have to make another now :lol:


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/1/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Umm lets see.
> The casks, grain & hops arrived at Matt's brewery in my ute.
> My recipe. A recipe that was formulated without any brewing software, No Addatives, No chemicals & has previously been brewed in a commercial brewery by me.
> Matt's water, gas, & electricity, mash tun & kettle.
> ...



Come in Spinner!
Thought you might be missing the time to make beer* yourself at home.
Given the response, I guess I was right.

However, the refusal to offer beer has been duly noted.

Peter

*inc. wort production


----------



## Jye (6/1/07)

Last night was a Rye APA which had the lightest first runnings I have seen  

3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Rye, Flaked (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 

15.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

And Im about to start the boil on a Hefeweizen which got a mini-decoction at mash out and the yeast will come from Screwtops xmas case contribution... which means I can finally drink it :beerbang:


----------



## Steve (6/1/07)

Half way through the mash of:

2.5kg Pilsner Malt (Joe White export)
2.5kg Wheat Malt (Weyermann)
250gms Carapils
250gms Rolled unmalted wheat
20gms Crushed Coriander Seeds
20gms Sun dried orange peel

40gms Hallertau Hersbrucker (AA 3.80%) @ 60 mins
15gms Saaz @ 15 mins
Coriande and orange @ 15 mins

1 x T58 dry yeast.

:super: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## goatherder (6/1/07)

Just about to sparge a hefe:

2.90 kg Pilsner (Weyermann)
2.90 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann)

Single infusion mash @67 degrees, shooting for 1.048

Hallertau @ 60min to 14 IBUs

Wyeast 3068


----------



## Adamt (6/1/07)

I'm currently "sparging a blonde"  


90% pils
10% wheat

30g saaz 60min
30g saaz 20min

Nottingham Yeast.


----------



## jimmyjack (6/1/07)

just put down an english summer ale

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 56.3 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
0.33 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) 

tastes pretty good so far


----------



## bconnery (6/1/07)

Not sure what it is, kind of Belgian/English darkish ale thing...


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 7.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 50.0 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.15 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
25.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (45 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (5 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
0.20 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.0 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 



Will go on tomorrow so any comments might be taken on board...


----------



## Duff (6/1/07)

I'm going to try something different just for the hell of it tomorrow. Only way to learn right? Apologies to all the lager traditionalist's out there.  

An Amarillo Lager, with WLP810 San Fransisco yeast.

----------

07-03 Amarillo Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.20
Anticipated SRM: 3.0
Anticipated IBU: 45.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.1 8.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
5.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 23.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 17.8 40 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 4.2 15 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP810 San Fransisco Lager


----------



## PostModern (6/1/07)

That's an interesting one, Duff. Amarillo lager...

I've got this Alt-like concoction in the kettle with 30 mins to go:

2.3Kg IMC Pilsner Malt
2.3Kg JW Light Munich
250g German melanoidin
60g JW Choc (I guess I could/should have used 30g of Carafa Special III)

17g Northern Brewer 9%AA 60
30g Spalt 4% 60
20g Spalt 4% 40

For some reason my efficiency was terrible, so I threw some white sugar into the kettle. No-one tell the German brewers' guild, ok?


----------



## Screwtop (6/1/07)

Jye said:


> Last night was a Rye APA which had the lightest first runnings I have seen
> 
> 3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.0 %
> 1.00 kg Rye, Flaked (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 %
> ...



Jye, made a HefeRoggenWeizen using the Weihenstephaner recently. Used 20% wheat, 20% malted rye, tasted great out of the fermenter. Looking forward to having it on tap for the hot summer days to come, the rye tones down the wheat tartness and fermented at 20 the yeast provides lots of banana and cloves. This yeast is easy to propagate, very agressive, tries to get out the top of the flask on the stirplate. 

Had a break from alcohol since NY day, have your case bottle in the fidge ready for tasting on Tuesday evening. My case hefe should not have carbed more if you've kept it refrigerated, it was peeking and ready to drink at the time of the swap. It's best served cold and rolled to stir the yeast into suspension. If you've stored it warm then open carefully. You will miss the great yeast flavour if your going to culture from the bottle, but will have some of your own to drink soon enough.
Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/1/07)

Brewed a Weyermann Smoked Mild as the last beer of 2006 last week.

Recipe from here:

http://www.weyermann.de/eng/hr.asp?go=deta...2&sprache=2

I used Scottish Yeast instead of S 04


Smoked Millipede Mild 
Mild 


Type: All Grain
Date: 31/12/2006 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 67.9 % 
1.00 kg Weyermann Smoked (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.4 % 
0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.9 % 
0.12 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1099.3 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
35.00 gm Willamette [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.040 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 20.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.4 EBC Color: Color


----------



## lonte (6/1/07)

Just set the water up for a 50L Rice Lager batch tomorrow morning. Went to crack the grain and found I only had 4kg or the required 8kg Pils malt left, so have to substitute 4kg Golden Promise Pale Ale malt instead. This recipe also has a handful of wheat and (this time around) 1kg steamed Jasmine rice.


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/07)

Tonight, Doc's Super Appeasement Ginger Beer.

Seth (the occasional ginger beer brewer and panderer to women's tastes.)


----------



## Batz (8/1/07)

Tomorrow early start Schwarzbier,my first but straight for a double batch,then a Far Kin Ale.
I should be finished by lunch

Batz


----------



## sam (8/1/07)

Brewing an American Brownish Amber, my first AG in Canada.

Finishing hops are 2oz of new season Amarillo and Centennial flowers. 

Its good to be so close to the Yakima Vallley.

sam


----------



## T.D. (8/1/07)

I had a pretty big weekend of brewing. On Saturday I brewed a 100% Mt Hood Pale Ale, and then on Sunday I brewed a huge Amarillo APA. These are roughly the recipes:

Mt Hood Pale Ale:

1.042 OG, 30 IBUs, 17L batch
80% Ale malt (JW)
16% Light Munich malt (JW)
4% Wheat malt (Powells)
30g Mt Hood @ 60mins
17g Mt Hood @ 20mins
17g Mt Hood @ 10mins
17g Mt Hood @ 5mins
19g Mt Hood @ 0mins

Amarillo APA (the most hops I have ever used in an APA):

1.051 OG, 41 IBUs, 25L batch
88% Ale malt
5% Light Munich malt
4% Crystal malt
3% Dark Crystal malt
2g Amarillo @ 60mins
25g Amarillo @ 20mins
25g Amarillo @ 15mins
25g Amarillo @ 10mins
25g Amarillo @ 5mins
50g Amarillo @ 0mins
50g Amarillo Dry Hop


----------



## Stuster (8/1/07)

I also used some Mt. Hood on the weekend. Brewed a second saison thing, this time going less traditional on the hops and grain bill (whatever that means for a saison).

38L batch
OG 1053
IBU 32.4
EBC 10.6

3kg JW Trad ale
2kg W'mann Vienna
2kg JW Wheat
100g W'mann acidulated
100g JW Crystal wheat	

Mt. Hood (3.7%) [email protected]
Magnum (13.0%) [email protected]
Mt. Hood [email protected], [email protected] 

4g CaSO4 for mash, 6g CaSO4 for kettle	

I'm going to do a split batch, one half with the White Labs saison yeast and the other half with the American Hefeweizen yeast. I'm hoping for some tartness with the wheat yeast, and it should highlight the hops a lot more.


----------



## bconnery (8/1/07)

Not sure what it is, kind of Belgian/English darkish ale thing...


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 7.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 50.0 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
30.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (45 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (5 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
0.35 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.0 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 



This went in. Tasted nice going in and I have been underestimating my partial mash efficiency as I got 1052. It still needs works but given my half arsed equipment and method 72% seems reasonable. 

I still have no idea exactly what it is. A Belgian Dark Ale I guess...


----------



## Jye (9/1/07)

Sampled this one last night to see how the oak was going and my god it is easy to drink  I would never have pick it to be over 8% and 100IBUs if I didn't already know.

No signs of the oak or bourbon yet... may try and wait a week before the next sample :lol: 



Jye said:


> *Stone 6th Anniversary Porter*
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.4 %
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/1/07)

Have a Nelson Sauvin ale ( 4.5kg Ale & 1/2kg wheat ) to about 38IBU in the ferm ATM


Thinking of doing a stout this weekend so that it will be ready for winter...MMMM stout....winter...MMMM Stout :chug:


----------



## bindi (9/1/07)

Not a Belgian and *not to any style* [I know of], but I have used the same grain bill before just changed the yeast 
24L OG 1.070
5kg Pale Malt [Barrett Burston]
.750g Melanoidin [Weyermann]
.150g Carra-Pil
.150 g Wheat [powells]
.370g Dememera Sugar
.200g Honey
.25g NB [9.4] 60min
.20g St Gol [5.6] 30min
.30g St Gol [5.6] 10min
IBUs 39.4
SRM 8.1
.5 Whirlfloc
Yeast Wyeast 1728 Scott Ferment at 17c
Should be around 6.3% 

Now using Nottingham as the 1728 starter did not fire, it's been a long time since that happened.

New edit: The 1728 did fire up after I pitched the Nottingham so I pitched that as well, now let's see what happens just for the fun of it.


----------



## Snow (9/1/07)

I'll be racking a steam Alt tonight. It's based on an Alt recipe, but I used Sanfrancisco Lager yeast (the one used in a California common) instead of a true Alt yeast. Should be interesting to see how it turns out. I fermented it at 14-16c, so it should have some lager and some ale characteristics. I'll be pitching a drum of Fresh Wort onto the primary yeast, as I don't have time to brew tonight.

I also just put together a starter of Begian Wit yeast to do a wit ofer the weekend. I'll be using plenty of flour and some cumin as well as the usual suspects, so can't wait to see the results!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## johnno (9/1/07)

Got an APA and a wheatie fermrnting at the moment.

Also have a Aussie ale in a jerrycan waiting for a fridge to empty out.

If I have enough time will make another wheat this weekend.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Finite (9/1/07)

Brewing a big tasty Imperial IPA tomorrow or thursday:


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 35.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 135.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.33 kg Ale Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.0 % 
4.33 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.0 % 
0.56 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 6.0 % 
40.82 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (120 min) Hops 57.4 IBU 
47.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (120 min) (First Wort Hops 29.6 IBU 
47.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (120 min) (FirHops 26.9 IBU 
37.11 gm Williamette [5.50%] (120 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
24.74 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 dayHops - 
1 Pkgs Safale (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

-----------------------------------
​


----------



## bugwan (9/1/07)

I have another APA (pretty weak on the Amarillo though) in bottles....now where the hell are my kegs????? I've been waiting three months now.

Oh well, I'll keep the bottles full with a nice English Special Bitter I'm planning for the weekend.


----------



## RobW (9/1/07)

I have a Classic American Pilsener chugging along at about 11 degrees.
Followed Warren's method, complete with cereal mash, from the Craftbrewer.org site:

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Recipes/beerstyle/WWhite/CAP.html

Not really difficult, just needed a bit of organisation and a little more time.

Next up an APA, then across the pond for an English pale/bitter.


----------



## Stuster (9/1/07)

Finite said:


> 40.82 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (120 min) Hops 57.4 IBU
> 47.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (120 min) (First Wort Hops 29.6 IBU
> 47.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (120 min) (FirHops 26.9 IBU
> 37.11 gm Williamette [5.50%] (120 min) Hops 21.3 IBU
> 24.74 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 dayHops -



Not sure about that hop schedule, Finite. If you are doing a 2 hour boil, it's probably better to add the hops at 60. From here.



> The remaining time should include the hops schedule so that the hops should not be boiled longer than one hour. Except for high gravity beers, the total boiling time should not last longer than 2 hours. Boiling the hops longer than one hour will start generating sharp, undesirable and unpleasant flavors.



For an IIPA you'll probably need some aroma additions as well and/or up your dry hops a fair bit. :unsure: 

Hope you don't mind some feedback. I reckon the hops you have chosen are great. :super:


----------



## bindi (12/1/07)

Just mashed a Hefe Weizen.

Off topic; I see you guys can cut and paste Promash recipes here , I can't do that with [my prefered program] Beersmith, or can you, <_< Anyone?

3.00 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 48.7 % 
2.25 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 36.5 % 
0.75 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 12.2 % 
0.16 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [3.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.16 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) Yeast-Wheat 


24L 1.060 OG
Thanks Jye for info about Beersmith. :super:


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Not sure about that hop schedule, Finite. If you are doing a 2 hour boil, it's probably better to add the hops at 60. From here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries Stuster thanks for the feedback, the recipe is actually a brew ray mills made that I found here.
I have no idea what happened to that recipe I posted, it must had exported wrong.. here is the one I brewed (showing the aroma hops). I wasnt aware of over boiling hops so thanks for posting that. I will let you know it tastes. Might brew her again with 60 min hop additions:


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 31.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 87.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.33 kg Ale Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.0 % 
4.33 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.0 % 
0.56 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 6.0 % 
40.80 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (120 min) Hops 56.5 IBU 
47.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (20 min) (FWH) Hops 16.2 IBU 
47.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) (FWH) Hops 14.7 IBU 
24.74 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 day) Hops - 
37.10 gm Williamette [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 


P.S: still not sure about calculating FHWing, from what Ive read you treat them like 20min additions?


----------



## n00ch (12/1/07)

bindi, I'm not sure if its the best way to export it from BeerSmith but if you right click on the recipe and export it as a text file you can cut and paste it from there. Someone might have a better method though.

As for the brewing, i am brewing a APA this weekend and will be racking a rauchbier for a lengthy lager.


----------



## thunderleg (12/1/07)

American Wheat for our upcoming club comp.

45L ~ 1.039

3.2kg B&B Pale
3.4kg B&B Wheat
0.2kg Weyerman Munich I

Amarillo to about 20 IBU

US-56 (I'm a 56 virgin)

Crushed the malts last night. My HLT timer should click on at 1400hrs this afternoon and be ready when I get home from work. Then it's mash-in, cook dinner, batch sparge and boil.


----------



## Jye (12/1/07)

bindi said:


> Just mashed a Hefe Weizen.
> 
> Off topic; I see you guys can cut and paste Promash recipes here , I can't do that with [my prefered program] Beersmith, or can you, <_< Anyone?



Mmmm Hefe... thats all I can think about at the moment.

In the main window before you open the recipe it gives you a preview below, from there you can cut and paste. But I found you have to use the 'mouse right click and cut' and not the short cut ctrl-c otherwise it wont cut.



thunderleg said:


> American Wheat for our upcoming club comp.
> 
> 45L ~ 1.039
> 
> ...



I dont know what your hop schedule is but 20g of Amarillo at about 10-5min would be really nice and keep the IBUs to 20 like you have :chug:


----------



## thunderleg (12/1/07)

Jye said:


> I dont know what your hop schedule is but 20g of Amarillo at about 10-5min would be really nice and keep the IBUs to 20 like you have :chug:




From memory (Promash is on PC at home) I was going to go with 25g for 60min and 15g for 20 min. Maybe I should add another 10g at 5min?


----------



## bindi (12/1/07)

Jye said:


> Mmmm Hefe... thats all I can think about at the moment.
> 
> In the main window before you open the recipe it gives you a preview below, from there you can cut and paste. But I found you have to use the 'mouse right click and cut' and not the short cut ctrl-c otherwise it wont cut.
> I dont know what your hop schedule is but 20g of Amarillo at about 10-5min would be really nice and keep the IBUs to 20 like you have :chug:




Thanks Jye  that worked.


----------



## Norsman (13/1/07)

Put down an APA last week. Just transfered to secondary, tasted hydrometer reading... damn good!
My recipe was very simple: 

100% Pale 2-Row
14g Simcoe 12% @ 60min
28g Simcoe 12% @ 15 min
63g Simcoe 12% @ 1 min
Wyeast London Ale 1028

OG. 1.058
SG. after 1 week 1.012
IBU's ~38

Dough in at 55*C, Single decoction to sacch rest at 64*C. Held for 75 min. No mash out.

I kept the malt bill basic so as to experiment with the simcoe. Oddly enough this brew reminds me of stella artois - obviously a little bit more aley but extremely clean, dry and lagerish. During the first couple days of primary my fermenter smelled like a pine tree, but this pineyness appears to have been all but scrubed out of the beer at this point. Too bad, I was looking forward to having really great simcoe aroma; although I could still dry hop ...hmmmmm... This one is going to be a banger when she's done.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/07)

Just mashed this in... Dry stout with a bit of a variation. :beerbang: 

Three Shades of Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-A Stout, Dry Stout

Min OG: 1.036 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 126 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 11.00
Anticipated EBC: 79.9
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.5 0.50 kg. Baird's Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400
4.4 0.40 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
7.7 0.70 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
11.0 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
22.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
49.5 4.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 35.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 7.20 2.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1338 European Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.10
Total Water Qts: 28.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 66 66 Infuse 72 27.30 3.00
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 9.16 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/07)

I'll be starting an all-Oz-malt weizen later (after I finish overtime today), using some German Tettnang hops for flavour, as well as bitterness

IIRC
3 kg JW Wheat malt
2 kg JW Export pils

30g Tettnang- 3% (60 min)
10g Tettnang (10 min)

I'll fill the gaps in later.

Seth


----------



## Steve (14/1/07)

Put another Dortmunder down yesterday (shit I love AG).

4kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsener
500gms Joe white munich
300gms Carapils

68gms Saaz (3.4%) @ 60 mins
20gms Hallertau Hersbruckker (3.8%) @ 20 mins
10gms HH @ 10 mins + half tab o whirlfloc
10gms HH @ 0 mins

S189 dry lager yeast

Mashed at 63 degrees
SG 1040

now sitting in fridge @ 11 degrees with a healthy krausen :beer: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (17/1/07)

Was going to brew a couple today & a couple tomorrow, but ended getting up early & brewing 4 straight again. Thought i could trim the 13 hours it took me last time down to to 12 - but alas, it looks like 13 hours is my benchmark. Started at 5.30am & last one in the fermenter at 6.30 pm - though i guess 3hrs 15min a brew isn't bad...

Classic American Pilsner
Oktoberfest
Apa
Olde English Porter

cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (17/1/07)

Norsman said:


> Put down an APA last week. Just transfered to secondary, tasted hydrometer reading... damn good!
> My recipe was very simple:
> 
> 100% Pale 2-Row
> ...




Now that's my kinda beer. I still find the emphasised pininess of simcoe rather enigmatic though, whenever I use it I predominantly get a strong rockmelon / fruit salad aroma and flavour. I have tasted piney simcoe beers but am yet to produce one myself.


----------



## Batz (17/1/07)

Ross said:


> Was going to brew a couple today & a couple tomorrow, but ended getting up early & brewing 4 straight again. Thought i could trim the 13 hours it took me last time down to to 12 - but alas, it looks like 13 hours is my benchmark. Started at 5.30am & last one in the fermenter at 6.30 pm - though i guess 3hrs 15min a brew isn't bad...
> 
> Classic American Pilsner
> Oktoberfest
> ...



Takes me 5 hours to brew one double and one single,I'll rather brew two days and wind up with 136lt in 10 hours

Batz


----------



## Bazza (17/1/07)

I've just kegged an ESB 3Kg Bav Lager kit with grain (incl a small boil with extra hallertau and saaz) to create a hoppy oktoberfest. I'm pretty happy with the result too I might add.
Tomorrow evening I am going to butcher another ESB 3Kg kit and make a hoppy wheat beer with super alpha, US-56 yeast and a lcouple hundred grams of amber grain.
Why arent there many K+K brewers posting on this topic??


----------



## GreggJ (17/1/07)

Tried my first partigyle yesterday.
1065 55 ibu ipa and 1040 35 ibu bitter.
Tried the no chill method as well for a first as i couldnt control the temp of my 50 litr fermenter. 
will pitch tomorrow the bitter with 1968 and probably the ipa on a cup of slurry from the bitter.


----------



## Kai (17/1/07)

A partigyle is my next planned brew too. I'm going through withdrawal with over two weeks since my last. 

Planning to do a mulberry tripel capped off with a no-style hoppy small beer. I love the variety that can be injected into a partigyle batch as well as the efficiency of collecting two beers from the same batch compared to a big beer on its own.



> PURPLE PEOPLE EATER
> 
> OG 1.080
> 20 IBU
> ...


----------



## Finite (19/1/07)

Just had my first sip out of the primary of my 100+ IBU Iron Bonnet IIPA. Bloody beautifull. The smell is not what I was expecting it smells almost like a tripple or golden belgian style beer. Its been fermenting at 17-18C. Only at 1026 after a week (6.3%) OG was 1074 is this normal? Im was hoping to hit 7%. Still bubling away once every 30 sec or so. Its still quite sweet and the bitterness is very well balanced but I would like a fair bit more. A definate alcohol flavour is detectable which makes fit very warming which is surprising considering its only 6.3% but obviously this will round out with age. Dad loved it and even mum liked it (wine drinkers).

Anyway its really really nice at this stage. AG is just so much better than I could have imagined. To think I used to pay $7 a beer for brews to taste like this and $12 in pubs.

P.S: just had a sample alongside my dads VB. I deadset kid you not, VB tasted like sweet, pale dishwater. Im not actually being over the top here it literaly tasted like that. Its amazing the contrast in quality between the two. Oh well, the sweet is never as sweet without the sour.

Cheers, 
Blake


----------



## johnno (19/1/07)

I'm doing a wheat tomorrow.

Trying to decide if i should use 100% wheat or do a 80% - 20%.

Cheers
johnno


----------



## Finite (19/1/07)

johnno said:


> I'm doing a wheat tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to decide if i should use 100% wheat or do a 80% - 20%.
> 
> ...



Another wheat johno! Batz is gunna be filthy


----------



## Stuster (19/1/07)

Sounds great, Blake. The bitterness should come through more as it gets closer to FG. What are you going to dry hop it with?

I'm finally getting round to the Houblon Chouffe Tripel IPA. Grains are cracked and ready to go for an early start tomorrow.

28L batch
OG 1073
IBU 59
EBC 13

3.75kg Trad Ale
1.85kg Bo Pils
1.4kg JW Pils
500g Palm sugar
250g White sugar
10g Farbmalz

Assorted US hops for bittering (finishing up this 'n' that)
30g Columbus @ 30
35g Saaz @ 10
50g Amarillo @ Dry hop

Belgian esters provided by WLP550. Should be fun.


----------



## Finite (19/1/07)

Palm sugar Stuster? Sounds really interesting, ever tried it before? what kind of flavours does it add if any?

Im dry hopping my IIPA with EK Goldings


----------



## Stuster (19/1/07)

It's Thai Palm sugar. It's fairly mild, perhaps a bit buttery. It doesn't add much colour, and it appears to ferment out almost completely. I used some in a Nelson Sauvin summer ale which I definitely enjoyed. :chug:


----------



## Thommo (19/1/07)

Just brewed an APA.

Started out as an Aussie Ale but realised I could get rid of some Yankee hops in one brew. Is anyone else out there as flexible? Changed my mind between getting a rolling boil and going to collect the 1st addition.

4kg Golden Promise
500g Amber

Bittering with Amarillo, flavour and aroma with Willamette.

Yeast will probably be 1028. (Not pitched yet - no chill.)

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Duff (20/1/07)

SWMBO hits her seat on the plane around midday so maybe an Oktoberfest this afternoon, ESB and Kolsch tomorrow :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (20/1/07)

i'm just about to go and Mash Out.
Today is a LCBA type brew, its more a little test before i have a real go at in a couple of weeks... as i'm using some odds and ends to get it done. Last minute decision to squeeze a brew in.
Hopefully before it hits the high 30's...


----------



## bindi (20/1/07)

Mashing an Oatmeal Stout.

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/01/2007 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 56.6 % 
0.80 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 14.2 % 
0.46 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 8.1 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 4.4 % 
0.24 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Salt raw sea (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 8.8 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale

Edit: Add 0.15 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % I had laying around

1.065 into the cube 22.25L


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/1/07)

Just chilling my Australian Ale, 2 months and no brewing, feels good to get back into it.

Style: Australian Sparkling Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.68 kg Ale Malt Powells (2.3 SRM) Grain 74.3 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 20.2 % 
0.18 kg Wheat Malt Powells (1.3 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.09 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) 1.9 % 
23.00 gm Nugget [9.80%] (60 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Cluster [5.30%] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
0.28 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Batch Sparge light body
Total Grain Weight: 4.96 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 74.8 C 66.0 C 60 min


----------



## Steve (20/1/07)

half way through the boil of another wheat so I can compare my first one the other week made with T58 dry yeast.

2.5kg Pilsner Malt
2.5kg What Malt
250gms Carapils
250gms Rolled unmalted wheat
20gms Crushed Coriander Seeds
20gms Fresh orange peel

40gms American Tettnant @ 60 mins
19gms Saaz @ 15 mins & coriander and orange

Wyeast 2068

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tangent (20/1/07)

how did that go Steve?


----------



## johnno (20/1/07)

Put my wheat on today.

I mashed at 63 and my efficiency suffered a bit. 
Well i think i mashed at 63 as I have lost my thermometer so I had to guess strike and mash temps.

Its in the jerry cooling down now.

I may put a 100% wheat on tomorrow.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.05 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1.0 % 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 79.2 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 19.8 % 
42.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Wheat

cheers
johnno


----------



## Stuster (20/1/07)

johnno said:


> I mashed at 63 and my efficiency suffered a bit.
> Well i think i mashed at 63 as I have lost my thermometer so I had to guess strike and mash temps.



How did you guess, johnno? :unsure:


----------



## johnno (20/1/07)

Stuster said:


> How did you guess, johnno? :unsure:




Hi Stuster.
I use a Birko 20 litr to heat my water.

After using it all this time I have more or less got the hang of where I should be with the thermostat give or take a degre or two.

I deliberately wanted to mash at 63 and BS said strike at 69.9. 

Edit:You are not a real brewer unless you brew with no thermometer.    

cheers
johnno


----------



## Keifer (20/1/07)

I did an APA type today, 24litres, OG 1041.
2kg IMC Pale
2kg IMC Pilsner
0.5kg Munich

30 IBU's of Amarillo
20gm with 60min to go
10gm with 15min to go
5gm with 5 min to go

Smallish starter of Wyeast 1272 Am Ale II

Fried the top half of my HLT element. During mash out i came back out to see my first runnings on the ground (kettle tap open). Efficiency of about 70% despite that. Hit my strike temp 1/2 a degree to low at 63.5c so was happy about that.

Hoping it turns out a easy drinking beer


----------



## goatherder (21/1/07)

just mashed in an ordinary bitter.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.50 L 
Boil Size: 30.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 16.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.3 % 
0.20 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.4 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
33.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (0 min) (AromHops - 

I'll be using the timothy taylor yeast from the bulk buy a while back.

This is my first mash using a march pump. so far, things haven't gone well but i'm confident it will get better.


----------



## Steve (21/1/07)

tangent.....just about to bottle the Wheat with T58. Tastes nice.....and yesterdays wheat with 3068 smells bloody beautiful..(huge krausen). Will let you know.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Norsman (21/1/07)

Okay, today was Altbier day, and my god it wasn't pretty. After somehow undershooting my sacc temps by 6 degrees after my first decoction, I quickly pulled another to get my temp up to 66*C. Unfortunately I somehow undershot my temp again and ended up with a 64*C sacc rest. I lived with it.

Then during the lauter I ended up with a stuck sparge right off the bat. Got about 1 liter of first runnings and that was it. I tried the old 'blow air up the hose' trick to no avail along with some other tricks, and after about 1/2 hour of trying different things it started going.

I modified batz'z Alt recipe to my needs... Hope it tastes as good as I'm sure his does.

4 Kg Canadain 2-row
1 Kg Munich
0.5 Kg CaraMunich
0.09 Kg Carafa III

56g Spalt (3.3%) @ 60 min
28g Spalt (3.3%) @ 40 min

2 packets of Danstar Nottinham

23 L Batch, 76% efficiency, SRM ~15, IBU ~38


----------



## Doc (21/1/07)

40 mins left of the boil of my first Kolsch for the year. With all the hoppy beers I have on tap at the moment I decided I needed something a bit more pedestrian.
Have got the old mash tun setup with the old immersion chiller and frozen softdrink bottles to work as a pre-chiller as it is another stinker of a day here in Sydney and the tap water temp is really starting to get up there.

Doc


----------



## PostModern (21/1/07)

Ran the maiden brew thru the tower of power yesterday. Hit target gravity pretty much bang on:

Batz's Alt

2.6Kg IMC Pilsner
2.6Kg JW Light Munich
200g CaraPils
50g Light Choc

20g Norther Brewer 60mins
30g Spalt 60 mins
20g Spalt 20 mins

OG 1.053 expected 1.054... close enough 

Batch sparged for the first time on this gear too (hence the 2.6 instead of "even" 2.5kg of base malts). Also a touch more bitter than Batz's, I think. My spalt was only 4%AA, so I chucked in a little NB to bitter her up a touch. I also wanted IBUs in the 40's.


----------



## Bobby (21/1/07)

still tossing up whether i should brew today, its near 40 under the varandah.
if i do i will brew a ND Bitter


----------



## PostModern (21/1/07)

Bobby said:


> its near 40 under the varandah.



So it should take less time to come to the boil


----------



## bconnery (21/1/07)

Put down my version of an alt yesterday...

Recipe: Alt
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: Partial Mash
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 10.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 23.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.80 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 18.9 % 
1.50 kg Extra Pale Liquid Extract (3.0 SRM) Extract 35.5 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 23.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.7 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.4 % 
0.08 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 1.9 % 
70.00 gm Spalter [4.0%] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.0%] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
0.10 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 2.4 % 



Bottled a dark ale today...

Recipe: Dark Ale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: Partial Mash
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 7.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 21.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 50.0 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
30.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (45 min) Hops 33.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50%] (5 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
0.35 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8.8 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale


----------



## PostModern (21/1/07)

Norsman said:


> Okay, today was Altbier day, and my god it wasn't pretty. After somehow undershooting my sacc temps by 6 degrees after my first decoction, I quickly pulled another to get my temp up to 66*C. Unfortunately I somehow undershot my temp again and ended up with a 64*C sacc rest. I lived with it.



64 is a good mash temp. I use it for almost everything. I think any warmer and an alt would be too thick.



bconnery said:


> Put down my version of an alt yesterday...



An alty weekend.


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

Dunkelweizen for me today.

2.90 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 62.4 % 
1.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 30.1 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
0.10 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 

30.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 

1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## jimmyjack (21/1/07)

Just brewed an American Ipa. Missed my strike temp by 5 degrees so I had to pour half the mash into ally pot, heat up and pour back into MT. I hit it spot on. Its times like that I wish I had one of those hand held elements. Anyhow the wort smells and tastes teriffic.

.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.4 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 14.9 % 
0.45 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 6.7 % 
0.17 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 1.5 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (20 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (15 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (1 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (1 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
0.29 oz Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
1.00 tbsp 5.2 Buffer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
11.62 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Brisbane Water 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.064 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 % 
Bitterness: 39.6 IBU Calories: 556 cal/l


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

jimmyjack said:


> 1.00 tbsp 5.2 Buffer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc
> 
> 11.62 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 22.00 L Brisbane Water



JJ the recipe looks yum :chug: But why use 5.2 AND calcium sulfate? That much calcium sulfate straight into the mash would have been enough to bring your pH into the correct range.


----------



## jimmyjack (21/1/07)

> JJ the recipe looks yum But why use 5.2 AND calcium sulfate? That much calcium sulfate straight into the mash would have been enough to bring your pH into the correct range.



yea, the CS is just not for PH but to bring out the hops and make it a really bright hoppy beer.
Have tried this with my previous Nelson Summer Ale and it really made a difference. Maybe a bit over kill but i find it to sharpen the hop bite a bit. Also have read that 5.2 is not a replacement for normal brewing salts.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

jimmyjack said:


> yea, the CS is just not for PH but to bring out the hops and make it a really bright hoppy beer.
> Have tried this with my previous Nelson Summer Ale and it really made a difference. Maybe a bit over kill but i find it to sharpen the hop bite a bit. Also have read that 5.2 is not a replacement for normal brewing salts.
> 
> Cheers, JJ



Ah yep, thats what I was thinking... 5.2 for the mash and calcium sulfate for the sulfur addition  

Another question for someone in the know, does 5.2 alters the sulfur and chloride levels in the water or does it just buffer the calcium and magnesium?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/07)

Just got my *Pillar red* on the boil


Pillar Red

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.88
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.48
Anticipated EBC: 47.4
Anticipated IBU: 29.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.1 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
13.3 0.65 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.034 350
4.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.036 48
0.5 0.02 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g.  EKG Plug 6.20 25.2 60 min.
16.00 g. EKG Plug 6.20 4.5 20 min.


Yeast
-----

Notingham ale


----------



## jimmyjack (21/1/07)

Found the quote from another forum and someone we all know. Just-CJ



> One more point about 5.2 Stabilizer -- if you normally add gypsum or other brewing salts for flavor or mouthfeel, you should still do the same thing when you use Stabilizer. I got that from Charlie Talley from Five Star.



Cheers, JJ


----------



## Steve (21/1/07)

Doc - what was your Koelsch recipe?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc (21/1/07)

Steve said:


> Doc - what was your Koelsch recipe?
> Cheers
> Steve



Hey Steve,

Here it is.

*Doc's Kolsch* 
eff 78% 40 litres OG 1.046

6.3kg JW Trad Ale
0.52 Powells Wheat
0.52 Weyermann Vienna

49 gr Spalt 4.5% @ 60mins 27IBU
30 gr Perle 5.6% @ 25mins 5.6IBU

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Steve (21/1/07)

Doc said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...




Thats VERY interesting Doc compared to mine. Thanks - What yeast did you use?


----------



## Doc (21/1/07)

Steve said:


> Thats VERY interesting Doc compared to mine. Thanks - What yeast did you use?



WLP029 Kolsch Yeast.

I've done about seven different versions of a Kolsch and this is the one that I've settled on.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (21/1/07)

Brew day tomorrow

Double batch of Alt :beer: 
Rack a double batch of Schwarzbier to secondary
Keg a single batch of 'Far Kin Ale'  PistolPatch renamed the 'Kin Kin' Ale


Batz


----------



## altstart (21/1/07)

:beer: 
Finished a 60 ltr batch of Crouch Vale best Bitter 2 hrs ago. Mashed in at 6am flame out 11am waiting for temp to drop from 32C to 24C to pitch Nottingham yeast. Simple recipe 11KG pale malt 1KG crystal 500grams carapils mash @ 67C 90 mins 125 grams challenger start of boil 40grams EKG 15mins before end of boil.
Very nice beer this one.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Tony (21/1/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just got my *Pillar red* on the boil
> Pillar Red
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> ...



HEy stu

I think you have your colours back to front

Shouldnt the caraaroma be 350 EBC and the carared be 48 EBC ?

i couldnt work out how you got 47 EBC for a red  

It sounds great though  you have always wanted to brew the perfect red ale havnt you.

what effect does the carared have on the flavour? Is it sweet like caramalt, dry like amber or bready like melanoiden?

cheers mate


----------



## tangent (21/1/07)

interesting brew weekend for me.

i found out why nasa burners smoke so much:


it's all the bubblewrap 

Saw a wee brewer brew a big beer, or was that the other way around? 





and made a stout myself with an OG of 1.070 :beer:

edit - and tragedy on the way home


----------



## neonmeate (21/1/07)

just done my "boy saison" ( as opposed to the girl saison coming up with honey and saaz and girly flavours)


4kg maris otter mashed at 63

10g warrior (15%) 60'
40g warrior 15'
25g Amarillo flameout

aiming for 1047, 49IBU

WLP565

should have no trouble keeping the saison yeast up over 30 with the weather the way it is...any hotter and you could mash things at room temperature


----------



## Kai (21/1/07)

Looks like someone had a wee bit of fun with photoshop 

what grain did you lose?


----------



## tangent (21/1/07)

the brown
damn dodgy plastic bags

edit - photoshop? i don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/1/07)

I have an APA cold conditoning, an Irish Red in the fermenter, and I have an ESB in my newl mash tun/false bottom setup (Thanks Revolve!! @ $5.00)


Next up is Ross's Schwarzbier.

Festa


----------



## Weizguy (21/1/07)

G'day brew-dudes and dudettes,

I have a modem again (last one died in a lightning storm on Friday 12/1, and took out 2 onboard LAN ports as well).

Just updating my brew made on 15/1 (got home too late after O/T to brew last Saturday).

I made a No-chill weizen that I've optimistically named Haus Weizen, which is what it'll be if it comes out well. A German-style brew made with Aussie JW malts.

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14-01-07 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Boil Time: 90 min
Actual Efficiency: 74.8 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 60.0 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 40.0 % 
25.00 gm Tettnang [5.30%] (60 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (30 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang plug [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [yeast cake] 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out 75.6 C 10 min 

How do those hops sound to the weizen brewers? I made the choice based on hop variety preference (+ I found an aromatic Tettnang plug in my freezer - barrier bagged) and Warner's recommendation for hopping schedule.

Seth


----------



## Doc (22/1/07)

Doc said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...



Geez, I knew it was hot at my joint over the weekend, esp yesterday arvo. Just checked the Brew Temp monitoring, and it is off the chart.
Hope it starts to cool down soon.

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/1/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> How do those hops sound to the weizen brewers? I made the choice based on hop variety preference (+ I found an aromatic Tettnang plug in my freezer - barrier bagged) and Warner's recommendation for hopping schedule.
> 
> Seth



Looks nice Seth.  

Very similar to my last weizen... Main difference being that I decided out of a pure sense of adventure to add 2% (200g in a 50 litre batch). of Cara Aroma to mine. Turned out fantastic too. Cara Aroma gave it a nice orange coloured hue. Enhanced a the fruitiness a little too. 

I would highly recommend the addition. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (22/1/07)

Doc said:


> Geez, I knew it was hot at my joint over the weekend, esp yesterday arvo. Just checked the Brew Temp monitoring, and it is off the chart.
> Hope it starts to cool down soon.
> 
> Doc



Hey Doc, what happened about 1pm on the 21st? The fermenter temp suddenly dropped and the range got larger before gradually returning to normal.


----------



## Doc (22/1/07)

Jye said:


> Hey Doc, what happened about 1pm on the 21st? The fermenter temp suddenly dropped and the range got larger before gradually returning to normal.



I brewed on Sunday, and put the fermenters into the chest freezer at 1pm-ish, and set the temp a bit lower to try and get the temp of the wort down to pitching (could only cool to 27degC).
Late last night I pitched the yeast and I returned the freezer to normal temp this morning.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## RobW (22/1/07)

Did this APA yesterday:

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Total Grain (Kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.78
Anticipated SRM: 6.9
Anticipated IBU: 52.1


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name 
---------------------------------------------------
80.0 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
16.0 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich 
4.0 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt 


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 39.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 2.0 15 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 3.5 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 1.5 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 2.6 10 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 1.3 5 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 2.2 5 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 American Ale/Chico


----------



## AUHEAMIC (23/1/07)

Doing my second AG this Sunday.

American Pale Ale

41 IBU

5 kg Ale Malt
4.5 kg Pilsner malt
0.5 kg Medium crystal malt
(Mashed @ 66c for 90mins)

35 grams Northern Brewer @ 60mins (7.4 AA% = 17.6 IBU)
30 grams Amarillo @ 30mins (8.5 AA% = 13.6 IBU)
20 grams Cascade @ 15mins (6.3 AA% = 4.2 IBU)
20 grams Amarillo @ 15mins (8.5 AA% = 5.6 IBU)
20 grams Cascade @ flame out

2 x US-56


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/07)

APA with Nelson Sauvin. Will also be a split batch like my previous stout. The 60g finishing addition will be 2 x 30g additions to the hopback. I'll be racking to 2 cubes being a 47 litre batch. :beerbang: 

Half Nelson APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.80
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.43
Anticipated EBC: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 43.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.0  0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
96.9 9.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 21.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 12.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 5.0 15 min.
5.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.80 3.7 60 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin (Through Hopback) Whole 11.80 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.80 1.5 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast & Wyeast 1338 Euro Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.80
Total Water Qts: 31.07 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.40 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 72 29.40 3.00
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 10.27 3.13 

Total Water Qts: 31.07 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.40 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 35.94 - After Additional Infusions

Warren -


----------



## Finite (24/1/07)

Just dry hoped and took another reading of my Iron Bonnet Imperial IPA. (100+ IBU)

Down to 1014 so currently 7.8%. Im pretty happy with that and if it hits 8% ill be very happy.

Taste is just amazingly different to last taste 5 days ago. That 10 point drop has removed the sweetness more than I imagined and brought forth the hop power! I was a little bumed when i tried it at 1.024 and thought it wasnt really that hoppy but now its droped its outstanding. Nice solid hop power but still very very drinkable and balanced. Wonderfull aftertaste.

You know its a good one when you drink all the hydrometer liquid. B)


----------



## Steve (25/1/07)

Having another blast at Jayses Skunk Fart APA on Saturday.

2.5 kg Weyermnn Bohemian Pilsner 
2.0 kg Golden Promise Ale
0.5 kg Wheat Malt

30 g Amarillo (8.5 AA%) @ 60 mins
20 g Amarillo @15 mins
20 g Cascade at flameout
20 g Amarillo dry hop

Half a tab of whirlfloc at 15 mins 

Nottingham ale yeast (just for a change from SO4 and US56)

The last one was a beautiful beer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (26/1/07)

Mashing a Brown Ale inspired by Pumpy's recipe on the recipe page right now.

I have changed it a little bit to suit what i had on hand but its basicly the same, just not an OG of 1.060  

Im getting great flow through my new false bottom........ it would have stuck in 5 minuites flowing what it is now with the old one.

This is helping the HERMS hold the temp better. Its sitting on a perfect 66 deg




pumpys brown ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.82
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.09
Anticipated EBC: 28.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.2 9.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
4.6 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
6.2 0.67 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
1.8 0.20 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
2.3 0.25 kg. Brown Sugar (dark)  Generic 1.046 118
1.8 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 9.3 60 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 7.9 60 min.
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 4.6 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 3.9 15 min.
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


----------



## PostModern (26/1/07)

Just finished the whirlpool on a Bavarian Pils (of sorts)

4.5Kg Pils
500g Munich (in place of a decoction )

15g Northern Brewer Pellets 9.5% 60 mins
10g NZ Hallertau Flowers 6% (??) 60 mins
20g NZ Hallertau Organic Pellets 5.4% 20 mins
5g NZ Hallertau Flowers 6% 20 mins
25g Tettnanger Pellets 5.6% 5 mins

Dunno which yeast yet. My first lager! Probably will pitch two packs of W34/70 and ferment at 11-12C


----------



## kook (26/1/07)

*Amarillo Amber Ale*

3.50kg Pale (Kirin)
2.50kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.25kg Crystal (Joe White)
0.25kg Melanoidin (Weyermann)
0.11kg Chocolate (Joe White)

15g Amarillo (8.9%AA) FWH
10g Amarillo (8.9%AA) 60 min
15g Amarillo (8.9%AA) 30 min
20g Amarillo (8.9%AA) 15 min
20g Amarillo (8.9%AA) 10 min
20g Amarillo (8.9%AA) 5 min
50g Amarillo (8.9%AA) Flame Out

Target OG: 1040
Actual OG: 1040
Target IBU: ~ 35
Yeast: DCL SafAle US-56 (2 packets)

First try batch sparging rather than fly. The day went really well, apart from being bloody stinking hot. I hit my mash temp spot on (67), and hit my OG too! Volumes were all pretty much perfect pre boil, but forgot to check after. Only annoying part was the 32 degree Perth tap water. Chiller and aeration unit worked perfect though for a change, and all in all was a great brew day.

One thing I did notice though was that my mash pH was 5.5, even with the darker grains in the grist. I have a feeling explains the chill haze in my previous two beers, as they were all pale or pils, and would have had an even higher mash pH. I think I'll have to play around with my water a bit next brew.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (27/1/07)

Two kits fermenting now to help bolster the supplies after Christmas/New Years. 

Just kegged an AG English Bitter and planning a simple APA for maybe Sunday...I LURVE APAs! :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## fixa (27/1/07)

Did my first double batch today..
First up was a copy of ross' nelson summer ale;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nelson Sauvin Ale
Brewer: Barking Hound Brewhouse
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.47 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (60 min) Hops 28.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] FWH Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 69.3 C 64.0 C 60 min 




Followed by an irish red;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Irish Red
Brewer: Barking Hound
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.47 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 83.7 % 
0.72 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM)  Grain 12.8 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (45 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10%] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.68 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.99 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## DJR (27/1/07)

Did an LC Bright Ale inspired recipe yesterday as my Australia Day AG Brew. Made being stuck at home on Oz Day (we have a newborn) bearable  Tasted pretty good going into the fermenter.

0.6kg Weyermann Vienna
0.4kg JW Light Munich
3kg JW Pils
1kg JW Wheat

Mash @ 65C for 1hr

Hops: Columbus 06/Magnum 06 (bittering), Columbus 06/Amarillo 05/06 (flavour/aroma)

Fermented with US56/S-33 mix, using up some old yeast packets.

Might do an AIPA and dump it on the yeast cake of this one.


----------



## Barry (27/1/07)

Good Day
Congrats on the double brew.
Will brew a Foreign Stout and Robust Porter tomorrow.


----------



## JSB (28/1/07)

Just about to sparge a nice Choccy Porter !!!! :chug: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## hockadays (28/1/07)

Just finished a german pilsner.

4kg pils
.5kg munich

northen brewer
tettnang30min,and 2mins.

I used a hop bag this time cause using pulgs and I suffered a half litre loss into the fermenter more then normal. I removed the hop bag then opened tap to fermenter. do you think the half litre loss cold b in the hop bag??

hockers


----------



## 0M39A (28/1/07)

G'day everyone

thought i would add a little input to this thread.

bottled my latest brew yesterday, then put on another today. They are as follows:

american pale ale

3.00 kg Light Dry Extract 
200g light crystal malt (80ebc)
10g POR & 15g golden cluster for 60min
15g cascade & 10g golden cluster for 30min
10g cascade for 5min

made up to 25L fermented with US-56 yeast.
OG: 1045
FG: 1010

then today i did a quick twocan brew

2x1.7kg farmland draught kits
150g light crystal (80ebc)
15g EKG for 30min
10g EKG for 5min
1kg coopers brew enhancer no1 I had laying around (750g dextrose and 250g maltodextrin iirc)

made up to 25L and fermented with safale s-04

OG: 1058

just wanted something quick and easy, and the prehopped extract cans are cheeper than regular liquid malt for me  hopefully it should turn out alright. nice and bitter, and the EKG should give it some good flavour and aroma.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (29/1/07)

I did a ver simple all-Pilsener malt APA some time back that went like this:

5kg Pilsener Malt
25g Chinook for 60 min
25g Cascade for 15 min
25g Cascade at 0 min

It was very nice (ask Steve). 

I was thinking about doing it again today (in fact I'm just about to mash in), but with some changes. 

Traditional Ale Malt instead of Pilsener and subsituting the last Cascade addition with Amarillo. 

Any thoughts? 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (29/1/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I did a ver simple all-Pilsener malt APA some time back that went like this:
> 
> 5kg Pilsener Malt
> 25g Chinook for 60 min
> ...



sounds good ya mongrel! wish I was at home! Id put the amarillo in the middle and leave cascade for the last addition. Cascade aroma is wonderful. Dont forget the whirlfloc and polyclar in this one? What yeast?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (29/1/07)

Heya Steve, 

Yeah, got Whirfloc! 

US-56 yeast...good idea with the hops...always worth asking on here!

PZ.


----------



## Josh (29/1/07)

hockadays said:


> Just finished a german pilsner.
> 
> 4kg pils
> .5kg munich
> ...



Doing a German Pils today.
2kg Pils
2.5kg Pale
300g Carapils
steps at 62C and 72C

Halertau 18g at 0, 15 and 30 mins
Halertau bitter to 37BU

Thumbs up to the 4 ring burner heated the mash water very quickly.


----------



## jayse (29/1/07)

Just brewed 50litres of pale ale which is my first brew in about 3 months. 1.050/40 ibu 20ebc.

The usuall this that and the other>>>

1/2 & 1/2 JWM trad and pils
1%choc
2.5% carawheat
2.5% caramunich II

northdown at 60 for 33 IBU
athanum at 5g/L @ 10 & 1.

US56<<< haven't got any yeast whatso ever on the go :excl: 


:chug: 
Jayse


----------



## Jye (29/1/07)

jayse said:


> *athanum at 5g/L @ 10 & 1.*



:beerbang: 

Would mind hearing how this turns out, Ive been meaning to give Ahtanum a go for a while.


----------



## Stuster (29/1/07)

Good to hear you're brewing, Jayse. :super: 

Good, simple recipe. I'd like to know how the Ahtanum goes as well since I've got some to use.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/07)

Love the Cara Wheat too. Made an Aust. Sparkling Ale style a while ago with some. Gives a different character to the usual Crystal Malts that's a little distinctive. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## jayse (29/1/07)

Afternoon brewers,

That should read 1g/L, 5g/L is way out of my league.  

I have used athunam before a couple times in american brown ales and they were fantastic. It was a while back now but I remember thinking they were a more subtle american hop with certain english hop characters. Those ones i used back then were old cheapo hops though and am predicting a slight different result with these rossco ones. Those american browns though to this day are a couple of the best brews I have done.

Anyway i'll let you know what this lot are like, I'am sure they will rock. :super: 

Carawheat is lovely warren, I find its a much more subtle crystal malt at 120 odd ebc it its much tamer than crystal malts of similar colour. Can't really discribe the flavours from memory much more than that though.

Damn its good to be a brewer again. B) 
Jayse


----------



## bindi (29/1/07)

Just kegged a Saison [Summer Super Sipper] 10 days in Prim and the last 4 days rising to 30c, Tastes great warm and flat  
1.069 to 1.010 another mid % beer :blink: My style.


----------



## browndog (3/2/07)

It's a double brew day today for me, I've just mashed in a Cascade Pale Ale, a very pale one this with a colour of 4.8SRM and following that an American Amber bittered with simcoe with additions of amerillo and cascade to finish off.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (3/2/07)

Must be double brew day today  

Brewing an English bitter with EKG, Challenger & Bramling Cross + My 100% Wheat/Rye recipe with Liberty.

++++

Filtering & kegging my latest CAP & Oktoberfest this afternoon.

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (3/2/07)

A Koelsch for me today with lager yeast.

5kg Weyermann Pilsner
50gms American Tettnang @ 60 mins
Whirlfloc & S189 dry yeast.

Simple as and bloody nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adamt (3/2/07)

Brewed a dark ale the other day as a batch for a friend, doesn't really fit into a strict style, but I guess American Porter would be about right?

24L Batch

3kg BB Galaxy
1.5kg JW Amber
0.3kg Weyermann Caraamber
0.3kg Weyermann Carafa I
0.3kg Weyermann Caramunich III
0.05kg JW Roasted Barley

Amarillo 20g at 60mins
Amarillo 25g at 20mins

OG 1.048
35.8 IBU


----------



## Jye (3/2/07)

Today is the first time Ive repeated a recipe, Amarillo/Simcoe Hopburst APA  The only changes are the pilsner malt (I hand some on hand to use) and dry hopping with a plug each of amarillo and cascade (or maybe 2 of each  ). The Original didnt have any dry hops and the aroma was huge... Im looking forward to this one :chug: 

2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 41.7 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.8 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 

10.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (25 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo & Simcoe [10.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.9 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.5 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU


----------



## lonte (4/2/07)

Just put down John Palmer's "Victory & Chaos IPA" (see www.howtobrew.com). Got out of bed at 0500, hit 67*C mash temp by 0530 and had wort in the fridge chilling to pitching temps by 0900. Made me wonder why I bother with extract and kits any more when I can do AG in <4hrs. So I put down a modified kit too (it's still cooling pending fermenter transfer) in 30 minutes and (assuming it turns out like most of my modded kits) sometime wonder if AG is worth all the effort!? Kit recipe follows ...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 10.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 20 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 46.9 % 
1.70 kg Coopers Draught Kit (8.0 SRM) Extract 53.1 % 
21.00 gm Galena [12.90%] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
19.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
29.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (2 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## n00ch (4/2/07)

Haven't done a stout in a while so thought I'd brew an Oatmeal Stout today.

4.4kg Pale Malt
.26kg Chocolate malt
.125kg Black
.3kg flaked oats

25gm Challenger @ 60min
40gm Fuggles @ 60min


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/07)

*English Brown*

4.5 Kg BB ale malt
150gm dark Xtal
200gm Pale choc
200gm Caramalt

23gm Northen Brewer @ 60Min

Nottingham yeast

SG 1055
29 IBU

I like simple recipies.... B)


----------



## bconnery (5/2/07)

Double brew day on the weekend. 

Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: Partial Mash


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 8.00 L
OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 39.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 60.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 20.8 % 
1.50 kg Black Rock LME (3.0 SRM) Extract 31.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.8 % 
0.30 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.2 % 
0.20 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.12 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
0.08 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 1.7 % 
50.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (45 min) Hops 41.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.00%] (45 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (5 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.25 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.2 % 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) Yeast-Ale 



Boiled some of the extract in a small amount of water for some extra caramelisation...

Style: Scottish Export 80/-
TYPE: Partial Mash


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 8.00 L
1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 11.5 % 
1.50 kg Black Rock LME (3.0 SRM) Extract 34.5 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 23.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 6.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 4.6 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.90%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.90%] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 5.7 % 
0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 5.7 % 
0.25 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.7 % 
1 Pkgs Edinburgh Ale (White Labs #WLP028) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jye (6/2/07)

bconnery said:


> Style: Scottish Export 80/-



I see your getting an early start on the BABBs mini comp


----------



## bconnery (6/2/07)

Jye said:


> I see your getting an early start on the BABBs mini comp





Yes  and no, kind of. I picked up the yeast from mashmaster and it was buy one get one free because it was slightly past date so I thought I'd give it a go. 

I might have overdone the kettle caremelisation though, tastes a little sweet so far...

I also lived in Scotland for a while so I've been looking forward to making one of these for a while. 

It is going to need maturing time to get the good maltiness coming through so, alright yes, that's exactly what I was doing. 

Only need one bottle for the comp though


----------



## jdsaint (6/2/07)

I am thinking off brewing a 

ESB LAGER CAN KIT 1.7kg
1kg beer boster/and or dextrose
dry enzyme-safale yeast or cascade finishing hops with safale yeast

any sugestions or has anyone done something similar?


----------



## DJR (6/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> I am thinking off brewing a
> 
> ESB LAGER CAN KIT 1.7kg
> 1kg beer boster/and or dextrose
> ...




Try out a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager or Blackrock Dry lager (paler extract with a bit less malt)

Just dextrose, maybe leave the dry enzyme out the 1st time and try it next time, use some Safale US05 yeast. Cascade will probably be out of place in that style but i'm sure the resulting brew will be not half bad. If you are going for a lager style go for some Hallertau or Tettnanger finishing hops.

Check out www.hbkitreviews.com too


----------



## Brewer_010 (6/2/07)

DJR said:


> Try out a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager or Blackrock Dry lager (paler extract with a bit less malt)
> 
> Just dextrose, maybe leave the dry enzyme out the 1st time and try it next time, use some Safale US05 yeast. Cascade will probably be out of place in that style but i'm sure the resulting brew will be not half bad. If you are going for a lager style go for some Hallertau or Tettnanger finishing hops.
> 
> Check out www.hbkitreviews.com too



I'd agree, the esb lager with hallertau and bulked up a bit with some light malt/dextrose blend (and brewed cool preferably) was one of my first kit brews. 

I brewed a 'dry' ale years ago with a morgans bitter kit plus 1Kg light malt plus hersbrucker (dry hop) and a dry enzyme. After a bit of time it was excellent after a game of tennis (and pretty high abv too!). Try out a kit first before the enzyme, though. I did a kit once with the enzyme and it was completely and utterly shite!


----------



## jdsaint (6/2/07)

thanx taken into consideration


----------



## Ross (8/2/07)

Put 2 brews down today, exactly the same recipe, but one using corn & the other using rice...

NZ CAP III 
Classic NZ/American Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/02/2007 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 32.69 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann Ger) (3.9 EBC) Grain 84.1 % 
0.85 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.9 % 
45.00 gm NZ Saaz B [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 29.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Swiss Lager (Dried Yeast-Lager) 

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.4 % 
Bitterness: 35.8 IBU 
Est Color: 7.0 EBC 
Single infusion mash at 65C - Batch sparged.


cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (9/2/07)

Getting dressed into my robes in the morning and brewing a Trappist, OG around 1.080. -_-


----------



## eric8 (9/2/07)

bindi said:


> Getting dressed into my robes in the morning and brewing a Trappist, OG around 1.080. -_-




MMmmm, Mmmmm, Mmmm  . Boy that sounds good. What is the expected Alc % on that one?
Eric


----------



## johnno (10/2/07)

I will either make a wheaty or an APA. This weekend. Prefferably today.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Barry (10/2/07)

Good Day
Bottling a "Dortmunder Ale" today (dortmunder with US56) and brewing an IRA and English Northern Brown tomorrow. Can't get any better.


----------



## DJR (10/2/07)

Bottling my attempt at an LC Bright Ale clone (JW Pils 53%, JW Wheat 21%, Weyermann Vienna 20%, JW Light Munich 2%, Weyermann Carapils 2%, JW Caramalt 1%, Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, Cascade, B Saaz, Chinook) at some point this weekend and waiting for the fridge so i can chuck my 1064 OG, 48 IBU AIPA in there to clear. :beerbang: 

The Bright Ale tastes pretty damn good, only problem is a bit of chill haze from the wheat, but some CC'ing for a week and a half is seeing it drop out (polyclar and gelatin also helps). I guess it's just really a toned down APA. Next time i will do without the wheat so i can get clarity without too much effort. 

The AIPA is well, awesome. I don't think i'd go much over the 50-60 IBU mark for my beers, 50IBU is more than enough for me. I was thinking about using up some of my hops for one of these super-hop experiments, it was going to be called "7 cubed" since 7 is a lucky number, it used 7 different grains and 7 different hops, with 7g of each hop going in at 7 different intervals, but then i tasted what 50 IBUs is like and well, 190 IBU will just be a bit too much :lol: 

Might brew a Kolsch with Wyeast 2565, Taurus and Saphir this morning, since i'm up fairly early :super:


----------



## floppinab (10/2/07)

DJR said:


> 50IBU is more than enough for me.



Is this the same Ben I know or has someone stolen your handle!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bobby (10/2/07)

DJR said:


> I don't think i'd go much over the 50-60 IBU mark for my beers, 50IBU is more than enough for me.



I am with you there. I have a 90 IBU Rye IPA sitting in a keg that is just too much for me. It turns out i am not a hophead h34r: :blink: h34r:


----------



## browndog (10/2/07)

Jeez, I should have posted this yesterday but was too buggered to get on the computer. I got home from work at 12:50pm filled the HLT and fired it up. Then had a quick bite to eat and got stuck in. I brewed a Duvel Clone (that may or may not go to the Bat Cave). While the mash was going on I had to clean a couple of kegs and then keg two brews from 2 weeks back and then wash out the fermenters so I could rack two brews from the previous week. 1/2 way through this I had to start sparging and getting the boil going. Once the boil was under way it was back to the racking including cleaning the fermenters from the previous week so I could use one for the Duvel NC. Got all that done and managed to start cleaning the tun and other sundries before the boil had finished and managed to be packed up by 5:30 for a relaxing swim with the missus and young bloke to finish the day. Not a bad effort I reckon, lucky I don't have to work that hard at work hehe..


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (10/2/07)

Putting down a Duvel sort of Belgian golden ale thing. Long partial mash then a Scottish ale yeast. 

Based on a BYO article I had lying around. 

Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 9.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Black Rock LME (3.0 SRM) Extract 61.2 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.4 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 
0.05 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [11.20%] (60 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.1 % 
0.20 kg Malto-Dextrin (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.1 % 
1 Pkgs Edinburgh Ale (White Labs #WLP028) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi (10/2/07)

eric8 said:


> MMmmm, Mmmmm, Mmmm  . Boy that sounds good. What is the expected Alc % on that one?
> Eric




I over sparged and came in a little thin at 1.071 even after a long boil I had 27L when I wanted 24L, Inlaws turned up and lost my focus, well that's my excuse <_< still should be around 7%  

Put a Hefe on tap tody and from the first glass it is "pure neck oil"


----------



## kook (10/2/07)

This is a brew I'm putting down tomorrow to use up some misc hops.

*Leftover's American IPA*

Batch Size: 21L
Predicted OG: 1.063 (75% Efficiency)
Predicted IBUs: 75

2.50 kg Pale Ale Malt (Kirin)
2.50 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann)
0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Joe White)
0.25 kg Light Crystal Malt (Joe White)
20 gram Magnum (13.5%AA) FWH
10 gram Amarillo (8.9%AA) @ 60 min
5 gram Simcoe (12.0%AA) @ 60min
10 gram Amarillo @ 30min
20 gram (5g ea) Amarillo, Magnum, Simcoe, Cascade (5.6%AA) @ 15 min
20 gram (5g ea) Amarillo, Magnum, Simcoe, Cascade @ 10 min
1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 min
20 gram (5g ea) Amarillo, Magnum, Simcoe, Cascade @ 5 min
40 gram (10g ea) Amarillo, Magnum, Simcoe, Cascade @ Flame Out

DCL US-05 Yeast will be collected and reused from my previous brew (Amarillo Amber).

Will be the first try at a standard size batch using my system.


----------



## big d (10/2/07)

Im almost there to brew my first beer in W.A -That was me walking in Nevilles driveway this arvo Kook as you were leaving.Had a great chat to Neville and things are looking good re brew goodies.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## tangent (10/2/07)

certainly is the Hefe Neck Oil kind of weather
no where near a keeper, more a drinker 
I have to drink and finish a heap of beer before I can have some fun and make some more.


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/2/07)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> Bottling a "Dortmunder Ale" today (dortmunder with US56) and brewing an IRA and English Northern Brown tomorrow. Can't get any better.



Barry,
I set the timer on the HLT to mash in at 6am this morning, expecting the odd scattered shower. Got woken up by rain on the face! Forecast now 'showers increasing'. Currently bucketing down here. Just my luck. Was going to do a Dark Mild with Wy1469 West Yorkshire.
Perhaps the yeast jinxed me? HLT is off for the meantime. :-( 

Peter


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/2/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> Was going to do a Dark Mild with Wy1469 West Yorkshire.
> Perhaps the yeast jinxed me? HLT is off for the meantime. :-(
> 
> Peter



G'day Peter

Small world. I've got a Dark Mild on the books soon with the same yeast... Any chance of the recipe?  

Love dark milds. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## AUHEAMIC (11/2/07)

I brewed this yesterday. Not to any style. Just plucked a recipe out of the place where the sun don't shine. I think the name says it all.

Breakfast Beer 

GRAIN 
Total KG	10 
Type %	Kg	
JW Pilsner 90	9.000	
Caramalt 5	0.500	
Wheat 5	0.500	

HOPS 
Grams	Type Boil time minutes	Alpha acid %	IBU
36	EK Goldings 60	5.8 16
30	EK Goldings 15	5.8 9

Total IBU	25

YEAST	Fermenter 1 using S04 with kettle trub 
Fermenter 2 using US56


----------



## head (11/2/07)

well bottling a pale ale that is overdue for bottling today. After that the Saint Paddies brews are beginning. An extract Kilkenny and an extract Harp Irish Ale are being started. Fingers crossed. Hopefully they come out ok.

Ken


----------



## Doc (11/2/07)

Another batch of Aidans Irish Red being brewed this arvo. Will be my third No Chill in three weeks. 
Next weekend, I should resume my normal brewing method for Abbeys Dubbel.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Brewer_010 (11/2/07)

ESB 3Kg Kit (traditional english bitter) with some extra crystal grain and fuggles flavour hops (15g 20 mins) along with some EKG for aroma. Using irish ale yeast wlp004...might be an interesting choice of yeast


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/07)

Bottling a North Brown Ale


Brewing Today


*Caraaroma Bitter*

4.5kg BBale malt
350gm Caraaroma


34g EKG @ 60min
30g EKG @ 20 min
20g EKG @ 5 min


----------



## Tyred (11/2/07)

Racked a belgian bender strong ale variant. Basically Doc's recipe but slightly twisted due to a few complications. Need the fermenter to try and put make a chocolate stout this afternoon.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/2/07)

Batch #2 of the Collingwood Real American Pale went into fermenter last night (*lots* of amarillo, some Willamette, a tiny, tiny bit of Hallertau!).

Batch #1 of the same is currently in secondary (heaps different hops and slightly different grain).

The Carringbush Australia Day Stout is now fizzing away in secondary. It might just finish in time for winter...


----------



## johnno (11/2/07)

Just crushed the grain and am heating srike water for an amarillo APA.

Bit dissapointed as it took 40 seconds to crush the 6 odd kg of grain as opposed to 25 seconds  


cheers
johnno


----------



## winkle (11/2/07)

Just put a double batch of Bitter into a 60 lt fermenter.

3.5kg JW Ale malt
1 kg Munich
300gm Wheat malt
200gm dark crystal
26gm Northern Brewer (full boil)
16 gm E.K.Goldings (15min)
16 gm E.K.Goldings (5min)
yeast -US56 (was supposed to be Nottingham but some tosser forgot to order some.)

Looking good..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/07)

Mmm US 56

Never used it before, but will be using today in my Caraaoma Bitter.

Have been using Nottingham for about 10 brews, and recycling the trub each brew , but smelt a faint bact infect, so I went for a new yeast.


----------



## kook (11/2/07)

big d said:


> Im almost there to brew my first beer in W.A -That was me walking in Nevilles driveway this arvo Kook as you were leaving.Had a great chat to Neville and things are looking good re brew goodies.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Damn, I didn't realise!

Certainly does sound like things are looking good for the Perth HB market soon.

Brewed the leftovers IPA today, mixed results (volumes out again!). Haven't checked the OG yet, brew is cooling down just a bit more in the fridge. Will check it before I pitch late tonight.

Smelt pretty good anyway.

Tasted the Amarillo Amber from Australia Day whilst racking it to kegs today. Pretty damn happy with it!


----------



## Slurpdog (11/2/07)

Gave one of those TCB whetpacks a go today. Grabbed the Summer Wheat.
Bloody dark for a wheat beer! Looked more like a big IPA in the sample tube!


----------



## Barry (11/2/07)

Good day
The Old Garage Brewery stayed up and kept the rain off for one more day with some rain ducking (eg all the boiler sludge is on the nearby garden rather than the compost heap). The brown and IRA are under the house and fermenting (I hope).
A good day for me and the garden.


----------



## Doc (11/2/07)

How good is this rain.
Just had another heavy downpour here, so put my freshly filled No Chills out in the middle of the rain to cool down. A steady stream of steam coming off them 

Doc


----------



## Adamt (11/2/07)

Well, Australia decided to forget how to play cricket so BRING ON THE RAIN.


----------



## kirem (11/2/07)

10.8kg of peated distillers malt
3.6kg of Golden Promise

no hops no boil

1080 OG

nottingham & wyeast 1388 slurrys, bakers yeast.

when its finished, off to the water purifier.

The peated malt smells fantastic, lots of smoky bacon character and the obvious phenols.


----------



## Screwtop (11/2/07)

bindi said:


> I over sparged and came in a little thin at 1.071 even after a long boil I had 27L when I wanted 24L, Inlaws turned up and lost my focus, well that's my excuse <_< still should be around 7%
> 
> Put a Hefe on tap tody and from the first glass it is "pure neck oil"




If it was your Brother Inlaw I imagine he lost focus a little before leaving too Bindi, a nice bloke but we both have trouble navigating after leaving your place. Only 1.070 spouse you had to slip a little demerera into it  

Took the last of the RoggenWeizen up to the inlaws place for the weekend. These guys are all died in the wool megaswillers who I've been slowly winning over to the taste of Real Ale. Taking a RoggenWeizen "Wheat and Rye" was really risky but they all loved it. Even one brother inlaw who still doesn't trust food with the smell of garlic "you know the type". Thought it was great, another b/inlaw could smell the banana before I handed him the beer. All going camping together at Easter and have asked if I can bring "heaps a that Roger Watson Beer". It has been a real winner everywhere, the neighbours and fellow brewers, so here's the recipe.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: HefeRoggenWeizen (Sehr guter Weizen und Roggen Bier"
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBGrain 62.5 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 17.9 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Powells) (3.5 EBC) Grain 17.9 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
0.25 tsp Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: 
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Sacc Step Add 16.00 L of water at 70.9 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water and heat to 76.0 C 15 min 


Notes:
------
15/12/06 SG 1.053
17/12/06 SG 1.020
22/12/06 SG 1.018
28/12/06 Kegged SG 1.012


----------



## bindi (11/2/07)

Hehe  Love The Roger Watson [RoggenWeizen ] so funny Screwtop, can you lend me a Kg of Rye and some yeast?
1.053 <_< I have not made a light before.


----------



## jimmyjack (12/2/07)

brewed a Classic American Pilsner yesterday. Last time I use Flowers without any straining device like the hop sock. My spigot got clogged, tried to siphon and it got clogged so ended up pouring hot wort into fermenter for no chill. Can you say HSA! Hopfully it will be ok after I rack from break.

Cheers, JJ

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 75.5 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.9 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (3 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/07)

bindi said:


> Hehe  Love The Roger Watson [RoggenWeizen ] so funny Screwtop, can you lend me a Kg of Rye and some yeast?
> 1.053 <_< I have not made a light before.




No probs withe the Rye and Yeast Bindi, would like to see you make a lite. Might be able to drink 4 beers at your place before loosing a wheel.


----------



## Lukes (12/2/07)

I did my first 2 batches in one day (mash number 2 while 1 is on the boil) on Saturday arvo.
Started with a Wheat followed by a Bitter and both no chill.

I can now see the benefits on just a little longer brew day and only 1 major clean up.
I didn't even forget the floc in the second batch !!!
I will be doing more double wort batches in the future for short storage.

Wanted to pitch late yesterday but it was just a little too windy in Melb :blink: .

- Luke


----------



## James Squire (12/2/07)

Well, after 4 months with no brewing (due to wedding, honeymoon and house reno's) Im back into it today with a big double brew day on the go. 

First cab off the ranks is an Amarillo based APA. It's a nice clone recipe for the JS Golden Ale. Mashing as I type.

Then later I'll be onto a Saaz front to back Kolsch. Mmmmm Kolsch.

Cheers guys, good to be brewing again!

JS


----------



## DJR (12/2/07)

Just as i get my Kolsch on after brewing it on Saturday (90% JW Pils, 5% JW Wheat, 5% JW Light Munich, Taurus and Saphir hops), the temperature drops because of the crap weather here in sydney - Perfect! Brew (with some esky ice bricks around it) is now sitting at 17C down from 25C on Sunday morning...

mmmm Kolsch....

AIPA is in the fridge CC'ing - 1064 down to 1006 in about a week - that's a good 7.6% alcohol (and about 45IBU) :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (12/2/07)

Just finished filtering and kegging this APA, ended up dry hopping it with 2 plugs each of Amarillo and Cascade.... Oh man the aroma was fantastic :wub: cant wait to sample it this arvo.



Jye said:


> 2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 41.7 %
> 1.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.3 %
> 1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.8 %
> 0.30 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 %
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/2/07)

Jye said:


> Just finished filtering and kegging this APA, ended up dry hopping it with 2 plugs each of Amarillo and Cascade.... Oh man the aroma was fantastic :wub: cant wait to sample it this arvo.



Amarillo plugs? 

Who? What? Where? Why wasn't I told. I am unaware of Amarillo plugs. :beerbang: 

These I must have.

Warren -


----------



## Jye (12/2/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Amarillo plugs?
> 
> Who? What? Where? Why wasn't I told. I am unaware of Amarillo plugs. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



LHBS got a few samples in I was lucky enough to score some, will be interested to see if there is any difference between pellets.

Oh damn it smells good... just have to wait for the keg to settle after force carbing


----------



## bugwan (12/2/07)

I've taken off Monday this week to brew... This is the life!!

I'm doing a version of The Drunk Arab's "Auntie's Amber Ale". Sounds great on paper... I've gone for Horizon, Chinook and Amarillo in my variation and I'll have to no-chill this one too.

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Peter Wadey (14/2/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> G'day Peter
> 
> Small world. I've got a Dark Mild on the books soon with the same yeast... Any chance of the recipe?
> 
> ...



Warren,
New recipe - yet to be sampled.

It started out pretty simply but got more complicated (bastardised) when weighing out. Decided to use up some scraps of bags, so Vienna & Dark Munich entered the mix.

Yes, lots of caramel malt. Wanted body without too much sweetness, so used Caramunich 2 instead of English med. xtal with the CaraAroma (nope - no Aus./ Eng. Dark xtal here either  ). 

I remember someone started a thread asking what people thought of Fuggles. Well I love it and have recently got 1/4 kg of 2006 NZ flowers from Mel, so guess what went into the kettle 

Managed to mash on Sunday afterall. Fermenting at present - currently climbing out the airlock. Obviously someone mentioned the war.

-----------
European Union Dark Mild #1

1.038 20IBU 32EBC

Char. malts
2%	Choc. Malt (TF)
5%	CaraAroma
5%	CaraMunich 2 
Base
10%	Dark Munich (JWM....scraps)
25%	Vienna (Weyermann....scraps)
53%	Pale Malt (Bairds MO)

Fuggles for bittering & at 15 min (14g)

Yeast:	1469 West Yorkshire Ale

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## MVZOOM (14/2/07)

Monday night saw AG#3 in play, a pilsner with hallertau hops. Tried to make it to 15L, then got distracted whilst topping up with water.. 

So now I have around 25L @ 1032 - it's going to be a Pilsner Lite! Fermenting as we speak.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## jdsaint (14/2/07)

Brought new brew today to put down. It consists of:
(kit) Black rock lager
Dextrose 1kg
(por)DRY hOpped


----------



## winkle (15/2/07)

In an effort to use up some bits and pieces, I decided to put down a IPA (probably not really correct to style).

JW Trad Ale malt 2.5kg
Marvis Otter 2.0kg
Wheat malt 250gm
Crystal malt Md 150gm
Pale Munich malt 250gm

Sticklebrac 24gm 60 minutes
Super Alpha 4gm 60 minutes
Fuggles plug 30 minutes
Cascade plug 30 minutes
Cascade plug 15 minutes
Fuggles plug 5 minutes

Estimated
SG 1048
Colour 7 (SRM)
IBU 42.1 
I'm slightly concerned that the grain bill maybe a bit on the light side. :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> European Union Dark Mild #1
> 
> 1.038 20IBU 32EBC
> 
> ...



Thanks Peter. Looks very nice indeed. You won't have a problem with perceived maltiness that's for sure. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (15/2/07)

Going to brew [what for me is] a "light" using AndrewQld Bosuns Best Bitter Recipe.
Did not have any CaraMunich II so I used what I had , Weyermann Vienna which will be much lighter in colour and I and not sure about the yeast yet
<_< .

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.55 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 88.3 % 
0.40 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
70.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 32.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs European Ale (Wyeast Labs #1338) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 
23L


Edit: On Andrews advice [PM him] the last addition will be dry hopped and I have a chioce of 3 yeasts I have in the fridge rather then 1338.


----------



## Weizguy (16/2/07)

Saison being started today for a mate's wedding reception. Just one of a number of beers being produced by some excellent brewers (assuming I'm one of them, too) for the 140 expected guests.
*Love and Kisses Saison* - Lara & Trent's Oz wedding reception
(Recipe based on the one in Dec 2006 BYO magazine)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16-02-07 
Style: Saison Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Nil
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.30 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.3 % 
1.20 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 17.0 % 
0.26 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.26 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.02 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 0.3 % 
51.00 gm Willamette [4.90%] (45 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.30%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.066 SG (1.048-1.080 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC (9.9-23.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 20.7 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.4 % (5.0-8.5 %) 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 

Mash Schedule
Hydration/ Beta-amylase Add 13.10 L of water at 71.2 C 62.0 C 30 min 
Alpha-amylase Add 12.00 L of water at 76.3 C 68.0 C 30 min 

Howzat look, Trent? :beerbang: 

Seth out


----------



## bindi (16/2/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Saison being started today for a mate's wedding reception. Just one of a number of beers being produced by some excellent brewers (assuming I'm one of them, too) for the 140 expected guests.
> *Love and Kisses Saison* - Lara & Trent's Oz wedding reception
> (Recipe based on the one in Dec 2006 BYO magazine)
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16-02-07
> ...




Yeast WLP 565 is it Seth? I have not used Willamette in a Saison, love hear how it turns out.
:wub: Saison.


----------



## Brewer_010 (16/2/07)

Nothing!

Kegs are all full and waiting waiting waiting.... :beer: 

March will be a good month for drinking!


----------



## Weizguy (16/2/07)

bindi said:


> Yeast WLP 565 is it Seth? I have not used Willamette in a Saison, love hear how it turns out.
> :wub: Saison.


Nup, Bindi, it's the Wyeast 3724, which I have been hanging on to for a year, until I had the chance to brew something with it. Thanks for the opportunity, Trent (and Lara).

The BYO article gives a few options with the hops, and I've had/made some very nice beer with Willamette, and reckon that it'll suit the style. And I just go crazy over Saaz any way you use it.
They also state that a variety of grain (country of origin) will work OK. They didn't give the JW option...I did that myself! :super: 

I actually had a slow run-off, and may have used too little sparge water. Topped up the mash/lauter tun and hit my gravity and volume (maybe even a tad over on the gravity).

Getting a little warm now. Time to run some errands, and then grab a beer b4 the Dragon's friends turn up for an overnighter.

BTW, Trent, I'm keeping few bottles of this for my myself, for evaluation purposes (U understand). :lol: 

Seth out


----------



## bugwan (16/2/07)

This weekend I thought I'd get into a robust porter. Something that can sit in a keg for a while, to be cracked in the cooler months...whatever...!

I will use Aaron's Monster Porter recipe from the recipe database as a base for mine (with some very minor changes).

Original Gravity: 1.063
Final Gravity: 1.016
Alcohol content: 6.12%
Method: All Grain
Efficiency: 77%
Total IBU (Bitterness): 41.4
EBC (color): 57


Ingredients: (portions for a 23 L batch)
4.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
1 kg Weyermann Munich I 
0.24 kg Weyermann Chocolate Wheat 
0.1 kg Weyermann Caraaroma 
0.1 kg TF Chocolate Malt 
0.05 kg TF Black Malt 
25 g Horizon (Pellets, 13 AA%, 60 mins) 
25 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellets, 5 AA%, 10 mins) 
1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale

Directions:
"Comes out with a really well balanced body and great Chocolate and roast coffee flavours. I used TF Chocolate in this but for more of that roast coffee flavour I would recommend JWM Chocolate. This one is so easy to brew. Key parts are chocolate wheat and the 1098 yeast at between 18 and 20C. Mashed at 66C for 60 minutes."

Primary: 7 days Secondary 7 days Conditioning: 4 weeks


----------



## Wardhog (16/2/07)

Planning second AG for tomorrow - nothing quite like being around ~35L of boiling wort in a small tin shed on a 38 degree Saturday for 1 1/2 hours - a vehicle for Amarillo's stardom.

4kg bog standard ale malt
1 kg wheat malt
500g Vienna
(I haven't plugged these values into ProMash yet, so I have no idea what SG to expect)

15g Perle @ 60min
10g Amarillo @ 30min
10g Amarillo @ 5min

Reusing US-56 from slurry of first AG, did I mention I'll have to bottle in that heat too? :unsure: 

See if I can get better than the 67% efficiency of the first batch.


----------



## Adamt (16/2/07)

Double both amarillo additions wardhog!

Hope you have a fermentation fridge


----------



## Wardhog (16/2/07)

Adamt said:


> Double both amarillo additions wardhog!
> 
> Hope you have a fermentation fridge



Sounds like a plan.


I've never used wheat malt before, is it going to throw any interesting wrinkles into my brewday?


----------



## Bobby (16/2/07)

Wardhog said:


> Planning second AG for tomorrow - nothing quite like being around ~35L of boiling wort in a small tin shed on a 38 degree Saturday for 1 1/2 hours - a vehicle for Amarillo's stardom.
> 
> 4kg bog standard ale malt
> 1 kg wheat malt
> ...



Promash says with batch size 23L and effieciency at 70% you can expect 1.054. The amarillo additions look too small, try 20g at 30 (consider adding even later) and try 30g at 5 min. leaves you at 35 IBUs. Nice


----------



## Adamt (16/2/07)

Wheat malt is a bit stickier and can cause stuck sparges in large quantities, but I doubt you'll notice any difference with only 15-20% though.


----------



## browndog (16/2/07)

Curently have an AndrewQLD IPA on the boil, 40 mins to go till flame out. This is one great beer, cheers Andrew.


Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/2/07)

Thanks Browndog, hope you will be bringing a sample to the Bat cave  ?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (18/2/07)

Sparging a nice easy drinking pilsner now.

Bohemien Pilsner 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.87
Anticipated EBC: 6.1
Anticipated IBU: 33.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.7 10.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
5.5 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 9.4 First WH
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 9.9 45 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 8.7 20 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 5.2 10 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

W34-70

mmmmmmmmm SAAAAAAAAAAAAZ !!!

:chug: 

cheers


----------



## Ross (18/2/07)

Brewing my house low alc Amber today, with a few little recipe tweaks & using Windsor instead of US-56. Used Windsor for the first time on an English Bitter last month & delighted with it's profile.
Also trying out my NZ Cascade Flowers for the first time in the below beer...

*NZ Cascade Summer Ale * 

Type: All Grain
Date: 18/02/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (20 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (10 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (CraftBrewer #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 34.4 IBU Calories: 492 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC 
Single infusion mash at 66c - Batch sparge.


----------



## Tony (18/2/07)

8.4 EBC doesnt seem very "amber" mate.

let us know how the NZ flowers compare to the yanky ones ross.

cheers


----------



## Ross (18/2/07)

Tony said:


> 8.4 EBC doesnt seem very "amber" mate.
> 
> let us know how the NZ flowers compare to the yanky ones ross.
> 
> cheers



Hi mate, your reading is as bad as your spelling  

It's a Summer ale not an Amber  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (18/2/07)

Brewing my house low alc Amber today, with a few little recipe tweaks & using Windsor instead of US-56. Used Windsor for the first time on an English Bitter last month & delighted with it's profile.
Also trying out my NZ Cascade Flowers for the first time in the below beer...


??????   

My spelling is ok mate.......... its my typing skills and lack of intrest in corecting mistakes :lol: 

cheers




EDIT: OK.......... i just read it properly................your right................ my reading skills do suck as well!

Oh what do you know, i opened my eyes and now i can see 

cheers


----------



## Doc (18/2/07)

Sparging my annual Abbey's Dubbel brew as we speak. The sparge smells awesome. A deep orange colour that will darken when the candi sugar (Amber) goes in.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (18/2/07)

Friday was Lithuanian Independence Day, so I'm brewing a Baltic Porter.

*Nepriklausimybe Porteris*

Pale Ale Malt 4Kg
Munich Malt 3Kg
Brown Sugar 300g
Light Crystal 300g
Brown Malt 150g
Carafa Special 100g
Light Chocolate Malt 100g

Northern Brewer 9.5% 12g 60min 15.2IBU
Tettnanger 3.7% 15g 60min 6.7IBU
Tettnanger 3.7% 20g 20min 3.0IBU

OG 1.079 
24.9IBU
24.4SRM

Saflager S-189 Swiss Lager Yeast.


----------



## Jye (19/2/07)

Just mashed in another American Wheat.

American Wheat VI

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 54.3 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 43.5 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 

15.00 gm Horizon [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.035-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM (2.0-8.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 26.1 IBU (10.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (3.7-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Weizguy (19/2/07)

I mentioned the other day that my Saison still had more sugars left in the mash after the batch spargwe for the main batch, ...so I poured in some more sparge water and got another 4 litres of wort at 1.048.
I boiled it on the stove top for 1 hour and added some leftover Ahtanum pellets for the last 15 min to give me about 20 IBU. 6.7g of leftover Hallertau Mittelfrueh pellets at flameout (? - electric).

Crash cooled in the sink and added to a sanitised fermentor with a whole packet of US56 to make a nice hoppy blonde ale. Yum yum, and only a little more effort after the main batch for a bonus 4 litres of beer.

Seth  

Next up, in the next day or so, is a Stone Brewing Ruination IPA clone for Trent's welding reception (isn't it called "welding" when you join two things together?)


----------



## Ray_Mills (19/2/07)

PostModern said:


> Friday was Lithuanian Independence Day, so I'm brewing a Baltic Porter.
> 
> *Nepriklausimybe Porteris*
> 
> ...


Rob
I ran the recipe through Beetools Pro and it look fine. I would make some changes though
1. Being a big beer of a chocolate taste and low hops I dont think you would need all the Munich Malt and i would cut that back to around 1 kg at the most.
2. The carafa and Chocolate looks good.
3. For the light Crystal use CaraHell its a great malt and works well in this beer
4. Take out the brown malt and replace with Caramunich 11
5. Use Molasses of the same quantity instead of Brown Sugar, you will really notice the difference.

Hops look fine, except try Czech Saaz in the last 20 minutes
Just some suggestions
Cheers
Ray


----------



## PostModern (19/2/07)

Thanks for the input Ray. She's already brewed, so I'll let you know once she's fermented and kegged so you can come over for a taste. Starting the lager cycle on the fermentation fridge this weekend, once my IPA has done sitting in secondary.


----------



## Weizguy (20/2/07)

*Stone Brewing Ruination -inspired IPA*

Again, another beer for Trent's welding reception. Let's hope it's ready in time. Hope the 2 packets of yeast will be enough for the time frame.

All new season hop pellets.
I tell U what...the new Chinook is grapefruity and delicious.

Might send one to Berp, as the Xmas case weizen is past it's prime already.


*The brew:*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20-02-07 
Style: American IPA Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: nil
Boil Volume: 32.34 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.57 kg Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.7 % 
0.51 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
88.70 gm Chinook [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 93.8 IBU 
57.00 gm Cascade [5.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
73.70 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2 Pkgs US56 (LeSaffre #Safale US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.080 SG (1.056-1.075 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.019 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) 
Estimated Color: 13.9 EBC (11.8-29.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 93.8 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 5.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.0 % (5.5-7.5 %) 
Actual Calories: 744 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, 
Mash Grain Weight: 8.08 kg 
Grain Temperature: 25.0 C Sparge Temperature: 76.0 C 
Sparge Water: 22.45 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 
Sparged thru Gough's hand-made manifold and a piece of racking tube

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.98 L of water at 73.4 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Beerz.
Now it's back to the brew, clean the fermentor, fetch the Whirfloc and get the flameout addition of Cascade from the freezer.

*[edited to change the title and remove one line of text/comment. The overall context has not been altered.]*
Seth down


----------



## Ross (20/2/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *Stone Brewing Ruination IPA clone*
> 
> Again, another beer for Trent's welding reception. Let's hope it's ready in time. Hope the 2 packets of yeast will be enough for the time frame.
> 
> ...



Hi Lez,

That has no resembence to Stones Ruination. Ruination is bittered with magnum with a big hit of centeenial at flame out. looks like an interesting beer though  

cheers Ross


----------



## Dachs (21/2/07)

Hello Doc,

Can I ask what a Lawn Mower Lager is?

Dachs





Doc said:


> 60 Litre fermenter
> Lawn Mower Lager
> 
> 25 Litre fermenter # 1
> ...


----------



## Bobby (21/2/07)

Talk about dredging up the past. That is from 2002!!!


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Lez,
> 
> That has no resembence to Stones Ruination. Ruination is bittered with magnum with a big hit of centeenial at flame out. looks like an interesting beer though
> 
> cheers Ross


Fair call on the hops, but "No resemblance" is a harsh statement. It's not a Kolsch recipe, for instance.

However, I'd like to state that the high alpha hop, Chinook, was substituted for the other high alpha, Magnum.
I realise that the Magnum is a clean bittering hop, whereas Chinook has a lot of grapefruit etc. When you're in a hurry for a brew, you will substitute, and isn't that the essence of brewing (or at least HomeBrewing)?

And the Cascade is mentioned by Garetz as being a fair replacement for Centennial. I see it as a fair swap, what with the freshness of the Cascade and the fact that it's only a flameout addition.

So, when did you become a beer style pedant, anyway? O, ye of the 400 IBU hop behemoth.

Anyway, to atone for my misleading post and correct my error, I have amended the title of my post to "Ruination-inspired IPA", rather than clone.
Thanks for the feedback.

Les out


----------



## tangent (21/2/07)

Brewing a CPA clone again today.
The last one must have been good. 40L disappeared pretty quickly.


----------



## johnno (21/2/07)

I'm brewing something on the weekend.
Not sure what yet.

Probably another APA.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (21/2/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Fair call on the hops, but "No resemblance" is a harsh statement. It's not a Kolsch recipe, for instance.



Trust me Les, the 2 beer's would have little resemblence other than being highlly hopped & similar Alc  . But as I said, looks like a nice beer - Interesting one to produce for a wedding, trust there are a lot of hopheads going...  
I'll be sending you down a souped up "Ruination" to accompany the 400IBU beer you requested, so you'll be able to judge for yourself. It's 200 IBU's @ 9.3% Alc, but otherwise basically the same recipe.
PM me your address when you have a moment...

cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/07)

Ross said:


> Trust me Les, the 2 beer's would have little resemblence other than being highlly hopped & similar Alc  . But as I said, looks like a nice beer - Interesting one to produce for a wedding, trust there are a lot of hopheads going...
> I'll be sending you down a souped up "Ruination" to accompany the 400IBU beer you requested, so you'll be able to judge for yourself. It's 200 IBU's @ 9.3% Alc, but otherwise basically the same recipe.
> PM me your address when you have a moment...
> 
> cheers Ross



You know me when it comes to wording: "no" resemblance is not the same as "little" resemblance.

You prob know Trent (at least from his posts) from this forum. He has been expanding the palates of most, if not all, of his friends, through his own brewing. The IPA will be served later in the evening (or so Trent hopes), so as not to prejudice or destroy the tastebuds of the taster. Should be a big hit.

I look forward to tasting your beers, as they have become legendary. I don't suppose you wanna send a keg down for the wedding reception? Probably a bit much to ask... :lol: 

pm on it's way

Beerz
Les out 

* [edit: Trent brought back a bottle of Ruination for a few people to sample, and as a result, I have tried the real stuff. That's how I know that this AIPA will be well-received at the event.]


----------



## AUHEAMIC (21/2/07)

This Sunday Im brewing Kais cream ale recipe.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=291

I have gone with his suggestion of 10% maize and 10% rice and no mash hops.


----------



## fixa (21/2/07)

Yesterday put down my second double batch.
Brewed a cream ale and an aussie ale. Both 22l batches.
Cream ale was 88% galaxy, 2% light crystal, 10% wheat. 250grams of cereal type puffed wheat in the mash too. 25g cascade @60, 20g Willamette @10.
Aussie ale was 100% pale malt, with 25g POR @60, and 20g Tettnang @10. I know, weird hop in an aussie beer but i like the smell i got from it the other week when i brewed with it.
Started @9am, 2 cubes and all cleaned up by 2pm... need to get a whole day to myself and brew like hell, get like 5 cubes or something...


----------



## Ross (21/2/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I look forward to tasting your beers, as they have become legendary. I don't suppose you wanna send a keg down for the wedding reception? Probably a bit much to ask... :lol:
> 
> pm on it's way
> Beerz
> Les out



LOL - No keg, but I've sent you 3 beers & the correct hops for the "Ruination" if you so wish to use them  

Hope you enjoy :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bugwan (21/2/07)

Doc said:


> Sparging my annual Abbey's Dubbel brew as we speak. The sparge smells awesome. A deep orange colour that will darken when the candi sugar (Amber) goes in.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Hi Doc, when do you add the candi sugar by the way? In the boil?? I'm a Dubbel virgin at this stage. I should clarify - many drunk, none brewed!


----------



## bugwan (21/2/07)

fixa said:


> ................
> Started @9am, 2 cubes and all cleaned up by 2pm... need to get a whole day to myself and brew like hell, get like 5 cubes or something...



Top effort Fixa. My brew days for a single 23-25L batch end up around 4-5 hours (including set up and washing up). Two brews in 6 hours is superb.

I think I read a post by Ross recently, who did four brews in about 11 hours.... :blink:


----------



## fixa (21/2/07)

Cheers mate. it's heaps better to do 2, as it only adds another 90 mins to your normal brew time (if you do a 90 min boil). heaps easier to knock out 2 for 90 mins more than to have to set up again in a week say and take 4 hours or so...


----------



## bindi (21/2/07)

bindi said:


> Going to brew [what for me is] a "light" using AndrewQld Bosuns Best Bitter Recipe.
> Did not have any CaraMunich II so I used what I had , Weyermann Vienna which will be much lighter in colour and I and not sure about the yeast yet
> <_< .
> 
> ...




Ok, after crushing the grain today I will call in sick/dead/ it's raining etc and try and brew this in the morning
No need to brew in my Monk robes for this time, good "Pussers piss" this one.
Which yeast is the problem, and it will not be Nottingham or 56. :unsure: Wyeast 1272 or 1335 ?
There is always 3787, no no don't do it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/2/07)

Go with the 1335, sounds very similar to whitelabs wlp007. Which is one of my favourite British ale yeasts.
I must say I am a bit nervous about your reaction to this.... shall we say, rather delicate brew compared to your usual tipple :lol: 

Prim: Trappist Done The Deed AG.
CC:Saison Summer Sipper AG 7.7%,
Keg con: Shure Beta 91 Red Beer AG 6.3%,
CC Saison Tart Tickle AG 6% 
Trappist #3 AG 7.9%
Hop-To-It will Ya mate! AAA AG 6.1%
On tap at the bar:,Trappist AG 8.2%,Mary River Mud Oatmeal Stout Ag 6.1%,D&D Cherry Belgian 7.% AG,Koch#2Hefe Weizen AG 6.1%

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (21/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Go with the 1335, sounds very similar to whitelabs wlp007. Which is one of my favourite British ale yeasts.
> I must say I am a bit nervous about your reaction to this.... shall we say, rather delicate brew compared to your usual tipple :lol:
> 
> Prim: Trappist Done The Deed AG.
> ...




Ok Ok, what are those numbers under refrac 15 Brix for? <_< and on a hydro 1.060 OG?


----------



## bindi (22/2/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Go with the 1335, sounds very similar to whitelabs wlp007. Which is one of my favourite British ale yeasts.
> I must say I am a bit nervous about your reaction to this.... shall we say, rather delicate brew compared to your usual tipple :lol:
> 
> Prim: Trappist Done The Deed AG.
> ...




It's in the mash tun as I type , hit 66c after a rest at 52c for 30 min , weighed up the EKG plugs and have a starter of 1335 ready to fire up.
I will let you know what SG is in a few hours, hope to hit 1.055
NC overnight and pitch the 1335 at 24c and ferment at 17c.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/2/07)

Bindi

I used 1335 (Brit II) in a recent stout. Found it to be close to the cleanest yeast I've used. Almost thought it to be more neutral than 1056. :blink: 

OTOH I accidentally pitched at 13 degrees (chilled with ice for too long). So I dare say it will display more character at higher pitching temps. 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (22/2/07)

Tomorrow hopefully will be Docs Aventinus Clone (slightly mod.)  

Batch size ~23 litres
5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia
1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia
1.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia
0.90 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany
100 gm Chocolate malt

Hops

45.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellets 90 min.
15.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellets 15 min.

Yeast
K-97

What chance of a stuck sparge?
Should be good for a mid April PU.


----------



## bindi (22/2/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Bindi
> 
> I used 1335 (Brit II) in a recent stout. Found it to be close to the cleanest yeast I've used. Almost thought it to be more neutral than 1056. :blink:
> 
> ...



Yes Warren a good yeast  malty and on the dry side, can't say I have pitched any ale yeast as low as 13c :unsure: but have pitched 1335 warm then as quick as I could get to between 16c and 18c.
Just went back over my records and found I went through a period just over two years ago when it was my yeast of choice for my partials and Grumpys masterbrews I was doing alot of then, That was a lot of fun and easy as  .

Enough BS, I have *AndrewQld's Bosuns Best Bitter in a cube* 23L of 1.056 EKG wort, which I will feed to the 1335 tomorrow.


----------



## goatherder (22/2/07)

My grain has just arrived in the post. The kegs are empty so it's a double brewday on Saturday. I'm doing:

Centennial Blonde Ale
58% Pils
23% Wheat
15% Munich
4% Caramalt
to 1.040 with Centennial to 25 IBUs.
US-56

and

Export 80/-
92% Maris Otter
3.6% Melanoidin
2.7% Medium Crystal
1.8% Roast Barley
to 1.046 with Fuggles to 23 IBUs
Wyeast 1056


----------



## browndog (23/2/07)

Just about to mash in a Rodger Watson wheat and rye by Screwtop. Then rack an AndrewQLD IPA. A Sunshine Coast Quinella.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bindi (23/2/07)

bindi said:


> Enough BS, I have *AndrewQld's Bosuns Best Bitter in a cube* 23L of 1.056 EKG wort, which I will feed to the 1335 tomorrow.




The 1335 did not fire up  but had some WLP023 Burton Ale Yeast which I was building up for some splits, lucky hey  ? And pitched it instead, could be a blessing.


----------



## razz (24/2/07)

This morning I knocked out another AG Kolsch, this time with European ale yeast. Anybody had much experience with this yeast ?


----------



## kook (24/2/07)

Brewed a weizen this afternoon.

60/40 Pils/Wheat, with Tettnang @ 60 min (9.6 IBU). 1048 OG 

Should be a ripper. Pitched a litre starter of 3068. I couldn't be bothered waiting for it to cool, so I've pitched at 26 and set the fridge to 18. Don't mind if it ferments a little warm (20-24) as I do like a pretty estery weizen.

Really happy with the brew overall. Hit my OG again, volumes were pretty much spot on, and I managed to get my grain bed temp up to 76 while sparging (normally fail at that).

Next week will be 66+ litres of Flanders Red :beerbang:


----------



## goatherder (24/2/07)

kook said:


> Next week will be 66+ litres of Flanders Red :beerbang:



What are you using for yeast kook? I'm very keen to have a crack at one of these, as soon as I can get my hands on a wyeast roselare blend.


----------



## mika (24/2/07)

Tomorrow will be AG No. 3, Sockeye's English Bitter from the recipe section. Modded for my batch size and system efficiency (read crud). Also going to use Northern Brewer for bittering (because I have it) and Galena for all the flavour and aroma additions (because I have it and don't know what else to use it in).
Using 1335 British Ale Yeast II.
Hopefully this time I get it right.

Cheers,
Mika


----------



## kook (24/2/07)

goatherder said:


> What are you using for yeast kook? I'm very keen to have a crack at one of these, as soon as I can get my hands on a wyeast roselare blend.



Wyeast Roselare blend 

I intend to use it as advised by Wyeast. Primary for around 2 months, rack to secondary and leave it as long as required (ie, when the pellice drops).

I'm hoping it'll ferment out just around the start of cherry season, but time will only tell.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/2/07)

Might finally have time to do another brew tomorrow  

If I do, please give me a good reason not to do this: 





:blink: 

PZ.


----------



## Barry (25/2/07)

Good Day
Just mashed in an OB and SB. I am going to try a Wyeast special, West Yorkshire (suppose to be the yeast for TT's Landlord Bitter).


----------



## Trent (25/2/07)

About to mash in a saison, WLP 565. Cant wait. After that (later this week) will be a cal common, followed by a Baltic Porter for the club comp. Anyone else notice how work takes so much time out of your brewing schedule?
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (25/2/07)

Dachs said:


> Hello Doc,
> 
> Can I ask what a Lawn Mower Lager is?
> 
> Dachs



A light easy drinking beer you can throw down after mowing the lawns or doing other similar activity.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (25/2/07)

Trent said:


> After that (later this week) will be a cal common, followed by a Baltic Porter for the club comp.



Hey Trent,

Brewed my Baltic Porter yesterday for the same purpose  It is sitting in a cube at the moment, whilst I get a bit enough pitch of lager yeast going to ferment it. OG into the cube (22.5 litres) is 22degBrix 1.092. Right on target.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (25/2/07)

Was going to brew this weekend, then I was not due to lazines.

Checked the bottled beer stocks and panicked  

Putting this APA on this afternoon.



Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Amarrilo [8.90%] (30 min) Hops 17.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarrilo [8.90%] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarrilo [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 



Nothing like low stock to motivate me.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## devo (25/2/07)

It's been 2 months since I last brewed, supply is getting low. I wasn't overly impressed with my current stock so I'm going back to basics and brewing a Pale Ale. I'm in the last 50 minutes of the boiling stage and will cube it when done.
basic recipe for approx 40ltr batch.

8kg pale ale malt
600gms Caramunich 1
45gms Horizon hops for bittering
25gm Goldings for flavour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/07)

I am brewing Nothing..  

Nothing is tastless, has no aroma or bitterness, little or no ferment time and contains no alcohol...

Nothing also does not consume precious grains or hops...


----------



## goatherder (25/2/07)

The no-beer method?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/2/07)

goatherder said:


> The no-beer method?


GOLD! :lol:


----------



## lonte (25/2/07)

Just put Jamil Z's Robust Porter in the fridge to cool to fermenting temp, undershot OG by 7 points :angry: Thowing a Real Ale kit together this arvo to take advantage of a WLP002 yeast cake left over from my Victory & Chaos IPA bottled this week.


----------



## johnno (25/2/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am brewing Nothing..
> 
> Nothing is tastless, has no aroma or bitterness, little or no ferment time and contains no alcohol...
> 
> Nothing also does not consume precious grains or hops...


 Duc,
go directly to the No Brew methos thread.  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=9950

on another note.
Some bright yellow lupulin from last years POR crop. Going into today's brew.

cheers
johnno


----------



## brendanos (25/2/07)

goatherder said:


> The no-beer method?




lo5z............



I'm brewing a Little Creatures Bright Ale (modelled on Tony's), and when that's done a Mac's Sassy Red.


It's pretty bloody hot out by the kettle, thermometer's reading 40 something. The pool's looking mighty tempting.


----------



## browndog (25/2/07)

brendanos said:


> lo5z............
> I'm brewing a Little Creatures Bright Ale (modelled on Tony's), and when that's done a Mac's Sassy Red.
> It's pretty bloody hot out by the kettle, thermometer's reading 40 something. The pool's looking mighty tempting.



Jeez Mate, I'd be in the pool with a beer before it hit 36........

cheers

Browndog


----------



## brendanos (25/2/07)

Have been in and out a few times, though I'm holding off on a beer til the second batch is chilling (as I will be). The Bright Ale came up very bright (woohoo!) and the Red's coming along nicely.


----------



## Steve (26/2/07)

Ive just finished cleaning up after brewing this with bits n bobs I had:

APA

4kg Marris Otter Pale Malt
255gms Carapils
250gms Light crystal
235gms Munich
25gms Roasted malt

24gms Amarillo @ 60 mins
22gms Northern Brewer @ 60 mins
20gms Cascade @ 30 mins
20gms Amarillo @ 15 mins
12gms Nelson Sauvin flowers @ 0 mins
7gms Amarillo @ 0 mins

Whirlfloc
1 x US56

SG 1050

I love being on holiday! :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (26/2/07)

I buggered off that "pilsy-ale" and went with this instead:

5kg JWM Export Pilsener,
30g 9.8% Nugget flowers for 60 min, 
20g 3% Saaz pellets for 60 min, 
25g 8.9% Amarillo pellets for 15 min, 
25g 8.9% Amarillo pellets for 0. 

No-chilling as we speak and I plan to dry hop with a coule of Cascade plugs, just to be sure :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## brendanos (26/2/07)

Steve said:


> Ive just finished cleaning up after brewing this with bits n bobs I had:
> 
> APA
> 
> ...





That's a mighty fine looking beer you got there Steve!


----------



## bindi (27/2/07)

I want to brew another Saison and whenever I want ideas I keep coming back to Rays recipie on Beertools
Link link it's pretty close to this one but I have changed the sugar [now sugars and a secret for now] untill I "nail it"  it's getting close now.

Edit: I also use a little more grain, can't help myself!


----------



## Avit (27/2/07)

I spent a good portion of Sunday with a cracking hangover after a mates Wedding and manged to do the following brew. Its was my first boil of any sort :unsure: , hope it turns out ok.

Type: Extract
3kg Light Malt Extract (2 cans)
250g Crystal Malt (40-60L)
28g Perle Hops (60 min boil)
14g Cascade Hops (15 min)
20g Cascade Hops (5 min)
Wyeast American Ale Yeast 1056 of SAF US56


19 litres


----------



## brendanos (28/2/07)

Looks like a pretty easy drinking pale ale, hope it comes out well!

Bindi - it might be worth waiting til April when Wyeast release their next very special strains which will include 3726 (Farmhouse Ale), def worth getting a hold of if your into the style.... unless you've tried it before.

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

brendanos said:


> Bindi - it might be worth waiting til April when Wyeast release their next very special strains which will include 3726 (Farmhouse Ale), def worth getting a hold of if your into the style.... unless you've tried it before.
> 
> Cheers
> Brendan




Interesting <_< I want to try the new White Labs Saison.
From their site:* WLP566 Belgian Saison II Yeast
PLATINUM STRAIN March/April
Saison strain with more fruity ester production than with WLP565. Moderately phenolic, with a clove-like characteristic in finished beer flavor and aroma. *Ferments faster than WLP565. *
Attenuation: 78-85%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Fermentation Temperature: 68-78 F
Alcohol Tolerance: Medium

I use 565 at the moment, 3726 hey? I will look into that.


----------



## Screwtop (28/2/07)

bindi said:


> Alcohol Tolerance: Medium




Might not be the yeast for "You" Bindi


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Might not be the yeast for "You" Bindi




PM sent with a little secret. :super:


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

Brewing a kit and extracts brew

beermakers draught 1.7kg
black rock light malt extract 1.5kg
light dry malt (coopers) 400g
brew enhancer 2 (coopers) 100g
pride of ringwood dry hooped (at racking)

calculations came up at 8% woooohhhoooo Knockout punch


----------



## Keifer (28/2/07)

Did my contribution for the HAG group Baltic Porter Experiment, lucky coz just now as i finished the thunderstorm is letting loose!


Grain:
6.6 Kg Pilsner Malt
0.3 Kg English Chocolate Malt
0.5 Kg English Crystal 55L
0.1 Kg Black Patent Malt

Mash @ 70c for 75min

Hops:
32gm Cluster Flowers 60min
25gm Fuggles Pellets 30min
25gm Fuggles Pellets 15min
10gm Fuggles Pellets 2min

IBU: 36.3
EBC: 77.3

Est:
OG 1.066
Vol 23 Litres

Got:
OG 1.072 (yay!)
Vol 25 Litres (again yay!)

Yeast:
Wyeast 1028 - London Ale

First go at a big beer, lets hope it turns out


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

gettin that storm were I am to mate loud thunder, loud music, cold steinlager, waiting for my brew to be drinkable with age, Just hangin with my family watching bindi irwins exercise DVD with my daughter (4) hence Loud music yeah!   :huh:


----------



## bindi (28/2/07)

If I don't get called into work in the morning I will brew a Saison  suprise suprise.
Had a look in my large yeast bank and I was* out of WLP 565*  NO.
Rang Screwtop a he had some I gave him about a month ago, YES saved, might store half my yeast bank over his place.


----------



## Tony (28/2/07)

I was in Marks shop when it hit.

Gee it rained!.

Half the traffic lights were out all the way back to maitland.

my next brew is going to be a bitter with lots of EKG once the pilsner is done CCing in a few weeks.

then its the oktoberfest for october 

EKG bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.26
Anticipated EBC: 15.3
Anticipated IBU: 36.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.0 9.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
10.0 1.00 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 23.1 45 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 8.5 20 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 5.1 10 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


----------



## Steve (2/3/07)

Just about to make an ale apparently based on Hob Goblin ale (which ive never tried).

23 litre batch

5kg Maris Otter Pale malt
170 gms Crystal 55L
30 gms Chocolate malt
30gms Roasted malt

30gms Fuggles @ 60 mins
20gms EK Goldings @ 15 (and whirlfloc)
15gms EK Goldings @ 1 min

1 x SO4

Comments anyone?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (2/3/07)

Just mashed in an APA... I backed of the late addition a little for this one  

Hopburst VI

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 71.7 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 21.7 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 

12.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (25 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (20 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (15 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe, Centennial [10.20%] (0 min) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.9 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.0 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Paul H (2/3/07)

Bloody Nottingham in an APA it's a crime!


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/07)

Two batches today (one cleanup).

1. Roger Watson (RoggenWeizen)

2. AndrewQld's Australian Old Ale


----------



## bugwan (2/3/07)

My biggest weekend of brewing to date, coming up... Aaron's Monster porter on Saturday morning and Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale in the arvo.

I'm off overseas next week, for two weeks so I'd like to come back to some fully fermented beer!

Both recipes are in the database, although I've slightly tweaked the porter;
Porter
Summer Ale

Cheers!


----------



## Ross (2/3/07)

Kegged 4 beers last night a 100% NZ Cascade Summer ale last night (Yum...), a 2.3% Amber ale & 2 x CAP (identical recipes but one with corn & one with rice). So all fermenters empty & begging to be filled.
Next up is a Scwarzbier & a smoked Oktoberfest using Peated distilling malt - Recipe below:

Smokofest 
Oktoberfest/Marzen 
Type: All Grain
Date: 03/03/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 34.94 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 52.5 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 32.8 % 
0.70 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 11.5 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
0.04 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [5.70%] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 %
Bitterness: 29.3 IBU Calories: 572 cal/l 
Est Color: 24.6 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/3/07)

Ross said:


> Next up is a Scwarzbier & a smoked Oktoberfest using Peated distilling malt - Recipe below:



Scotchtoberfest?  

Warren -


----------



## winkle (2/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Scotchtoberfest?
> 
> Warren -



Och-toberfest?


----------



## TidalPete (2/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Two batches today (one cleanup).
> 
> 1. Roger Watson (RoggenWeizen)
> 
> 2. AndrewQld's Australian Old Ale



Just about finished my latest 80/- (With a few twists).
Screwy old son ---- Next taxi off the rank is my RogertheLodgertheSod (RoggenWeizen) :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## browndog (2/3/07)

Just mashed in an Anchor Steam Beer clone, am tossing up whether or not to make it a double brew day. Feeling pretty lazy though.

cheers

Browndog

edit:spelling


----------



## winkle (2/3/07)

Warning the following contains mention of wh**t beers (Batz). Still have to clean up the mash tun from last nights Aventinus clone (ie, feed the chook the spent grain), smells great. Next up is a hefe-weizen and I'm starting to get the urge to do a Wobbyboot


----------



## Steve (2/3/07)

To all those people that mention double, triple brew days....how the hell do you do it? Do you not drink whilst brewing? :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doogiechap (2/3/07)

Hopefully giveing this a red hot go tomorrow (with some assistance from Pistolpatch if I'm lucky  ).
Thanks to GMK for posting this recipe in the first place.

BC Forbidden Fruit

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.24
Anticipated OG: 1.092 Plato: 22.01
Anticipated SRM: 15.0
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.1 6.35 kg. Pilsener Great Britian 1.036 2
2.1 0.17 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51
2.7 0.23 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
1.2 0.10 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 35
1.8 0.15 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
2.4 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2
1.7 0.14 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 36
4.9 0.40 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 1.046 1
6.1 0.50 kg. Golden Syrup Generic 1.036 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 5.6 62 min.
15.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.50 11.9 61 min.
25.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 6.9 15 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 0.7 3 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.00 Unit(s)Oak Pieces - USA Toasted/Roast Other 90 Min.(boil) 
5.00 gm Corriander Seed Spice 15 Min.(boil) 
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 
10.00 gm Bitter Orange Peel Spice 15 Min.(boil) 
5.00 gm Bitter Orange Peel Spice 3 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3463 Forbidden Fruit


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Just about finished my latest 80/- (With a few twists).
> Screwy old son ---- Next taxi off the rank is my RogertheLodgertheSod (RoggenWeizen) :beerbang:
> 
> :beer:



Roger the lodger the dirty old codger



Steve said:


> To all those people that mention double, triple brew days....how the hell do you do it? Do you not drink whilst brewing? :chug:
> Cheers
> Steve



Easy as, one clean up, broke my golden rule again today, first beer while waiting for the first 30 min of the boil before the 60 min bittering addition.

Using some fresh Wurtemberger flowers in this one.


----------



## Duff (2/3/07)

Jye said:


> Just mashed in an APA...






Screwtop said:


> Two batches today (one cleanup).
> 
> 1. Roger Watson (RoggenWeizen)
> 
> 2. AndrewQld's Australian Old Ale






TidalPete said:


> Just about finished my latest 80/-
> :beer:






browndog said:


> Just mashed in an Anchor Steam Beer clone,



What's with all the Qld'ers brewing today? Is it a public holiday? :beerbang: 

Might do a Pils tomorrow with B' Saaz.

Cheers.


----------



## Juddy (2/3/07)

Just chilling Tony's Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone, from the recipe section before feeding it to some US56 . The house smells good...
Juddy


----------



## Ross (2/3/07)

Duff said:


> What's with all the Qld'ers brewing today? Is it a public holiday? :beerbang:
> 
> Might do a Pils tomorrow with B' Saaz.
> 
> Cheers.



Work!?!?! This the land of plenty up here  Re designing my kettle today, ready for double brew day tomorrow...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (2/3/07)

Steve said:


> To all those people that mention double, triple brew days....how the hell do you do it? Do you not drink whilst brewing? :chug:
> Cheers
> Steve




Only way to go

Using the N.C. method I easily fit in a double brew,even a double batch then a single.
This all only takes me around 6 hours.
Grain is crushed the night before and water is at mash in temperture when I start.

I can't believe the time it takes some brewers to complete a brew :huh: 

Batz


----------



## browndog (2/3/07)

> To all those people that mention double, triple brew days....how the hell do you do it? Do you not drink whilst brewing?
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve, I find i am usually too busy to have a beer if I am brewing, kegging beer from two weeks back and racking the beer from the week before.



> What's with all the Qld'ers brewing today? Is it a public holiday?



Duff, friday is a 1/2 day for me, I'm home by 12:45, brewing by 13:00

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Duff (3/3/07)

Morning all,

Just doughed in a Weizen, first one for 2007 :super: 

Cheers.

----------

07-11 Weissbier II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.30
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.50
Anticipated SRM: 3.7
Anticipated IBU: 14.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.2 4.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
48.2 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
3.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 13
0.6 0.05 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.60 14.8 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


----------



## browndog (3/3/07)

Hello Everybody....
Gotta get the gas bottle refilled then I'll be onto a Amerillo Pale Ale, goes something like this

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amerillo Pale ale
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 85.6 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
25.00 gm Pearle [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 20.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
6.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Citric Acid (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.46 L of water at 78.5 C 67.8 C 60 min 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## JWB (3/3/07)

I have made this one a few time now when I havent time to do a full mash and I am always surprised with the results. Its more a lawnmower lager or Aussie Quaffer 

1.5kg Light Malt Extract
1.0kg Light Dry Malt
250g Dry Wheat Malt
250g Dextrose
1 Teaspoon Irish Moss
25g Pride of Rindwoos Pellets (60mins)
15g Pride of Ringwood Pellets (10mins)
5g Hallertauer pellets(2mins)
Safale US56 yeast

Method

14ltrs of water to boil add 500g of malt extract and first boiling hops and boil 50 minutes.
Add 2nd lot of hops and Irish Moss and boil a further 8 minutes
add rest of fermentables and Hallertauer hops and boil 2 minutes

Force cool and put into fermenter and top up to 20lts mark

Add yeast when Temp is <28 and ferment for 7 days at 18C - 22C
Rack after 7 days and leave another 7 days then put into fridge and wait for an empty keg or bottle it.

:chug: 

Its good stuff


Cheers

JWB


----------



## hockadays (3/3/07)

Just finished my first two brew day. Nrmally takes me 5 hrs for one batch and the two took me 7hrs all up. Not bad at all. Had one drama of my braid in my mash tun coming off during mashing in on the second mash.

1st brew,

Pale ale,
3.8kg of GP ALe
.1kg Carapils
.2kg crystal
.3kg wheat
Styrain Golding at 60mins for a 27 IBUS
Willamette 25g at 30min
Styrian Goldings 10g at 5mins
US56

2nd
Amber ale,
4.1kg Ale GP
.1kg carapils
.06kg Chocolate
.1kg med crystal
.2kg dark Crystal

styrian golding to 29IBU
amarillo at 30mins / 15g
amarillo at 5mins / 25g

US56

cheers...


----------



## jimmyjack (3/3/07)

First 100 + IBU recipe for me.

Cheers,JJ


6.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 76.5 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 11.8 % 
0.45 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
0.45 kg Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) Grain 5.3 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 1.2 % 
50.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 62.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (15 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jazzafish (3/3/07)

Just pitched this no chill with some left over grain:


Leftover Aussie Strong Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.85
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.97
Anticipated EBC: 12.3
Anticipated IBU: 28.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.7 2.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
28.9 1.40 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
4.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.034 45
3.1 0.15 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
6.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.033 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Super Pride Pellet 14.10 20.9 60 min.
40.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 1.90 7.9 Mash H


Yeast
-----
Coopers Culture


----------



## brendanos (3/3/07)

jimmyjack said:


> First 100 + IBU recipe for me.
> 
> Cheers,JJ
> 6.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 76.5 %
> ...





Mmmmmmmmmmmmm... :beerbang:


----------



## kook (3/3/07)

Brewed a Flanders Red Ale today, splitting the batch three ways with ausdb and Asher.


```
Flanders Red Ale



Volume: 73.0 L (Post Boil in kettle)

Predicted OG: 1.052

Predicted IBU: 10

Boil Time: 75 min



4.5kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann, GER)

4.5kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann, GER)

2.25kg Munich I (Weyermann, GER)

2.1kg Rolled Wheat (AUS)

0.9kg Caraaroma (Weyermann, GER)

0.75kg Caraamber (Weyermann, GER)

40g East Kent Goldings (5.2%AA) @ 75 min

1.5 Whirlfloc tablet (10 min)



3 packs Wyeast Roselare Blend
```

Mash temp was kind of weird, it didn't seem even, some spots were 66, some 68, some 70 even after a good stir. The main thing was that at recirc, it was stable at 68. I ended up fly sparging due to the large volume of grain in the mash tun. Result was the clearest runoff i've had yet.

I'm going to re-measure the OG when I pitch later tonight, as I measured some wort from the kettle which was a bit warm (about 45-50 degrees). Came in at 1.044, which I hope after temperature compensation is about right. Will find out later anyway  

Unfortunately my mash tun has developed a very slight leak which will require repair. I think we only lost about 50ml though


----------



## sluggerdog (3/3/07)

Been a while between brews, wanted to use up some of the old hops and grain I had lying around.. 



Recipe: House German Pils XII
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.13 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3250.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 38.5 % 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt (Powells) (4.5 EBC) Grain 29.6 % 
1500.00 gm Vienna Malt (Powells) (8.0 EBC) Grain 17.8 % 
1000.00 gm Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 11.8 % 
200.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
90.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Copenhagen Lager Yeast (White Labs #WLP850 Yeast-Lager


----------



## browndog (5/3/07)

Half way though the mash of Ross's CAP, it is a very nice drop indeed. Hope he doesnt' mind me posting the recipe B)

My third brew since friday :beerbang: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ross's CAP
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Light/Standard/Premium Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 3.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg AA Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 84.1 % 
0.85 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 15.9 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.8 IBU 
6.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
6.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
6.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
6.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 

1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.96 L of water at 75.1 C 64.0 C 90 min 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (5/3/07)

browndog said:


> Hello Everybody....
> Gotta get the gas bottle refilled then I'll be onto a Amerillo Pale Ale, goes something like this



Mmmm amarillo... :chug: 

I might have to catch a taxi to your place on Thursday... 
Just don't let me drink that amarillo pale ale out of the fermenter!

-Bonj


----------



## Duff (8/3/07)

Ross said:


> Brewing my house low alc Amber today, with a few little recipe tweaks & using Windsor instead of US-56. Used Windsor for the first time on an English Bitter last month & delighted with it's profile.
> Also trying out my NZ Cascade Flowers for the first time in the below beer...
> 
> *NZ Cascade Summer Ale *
> ...



Ross,

Any feedback on the NZ Cascade? Are they comparible to the US?

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (8/3/07)

Duff said:


> Ross,
> 
> Any feedback on the NZ Cascade? Are they comparible to the US?
> 
> Cheers.



Duff,

The NZ cascade are awesome, really loving this ale - Having never used 100% US Cascade I can't really give you a comparison, but i'd guess it's very similar. I'll make sure there's some left for your visit later this month & you can give me your opinion...

Edit: i dropped the flameout & upped the dry hop to 60gms

cheers ross


----------



## Duff (8/3/07)

Excellent :super: 

Planning a copy along the lines of Jye's Hopburst with these and Simcoe. His drop is fantastic :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/3/07)

Planning this over the long weekend. Bit of a bastardisation of the LCBA theme. :beer: 

Warren -

Kiwi BA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.80
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.63
Anticipated EBC: 9.3
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.7 2.00 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7
11.4 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.7 0.50 kg. JWM Vienna Australia 1.038 9
5.7 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 25
54.5 4.80 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 2.1 15 min.
26.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 20.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 2.2 15 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 2.0 15 min.
40.00 g. B Saaz (Hopback) Whole 7.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer (Hopback) Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 8.80
Total Water Qts: 70.07 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.31 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 67 66.31 7.54
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 21.53 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 70.07 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.31 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 72.19 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


----------



## Jye (8/3/07)

Duff said:


> Excellent :super:
> 
> Planning a copy along the lines of Jye's Hopburst with these and Simcoe. His drop is fantastic :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers.



Cheers Duff  

By the time your up I will have another hopburst kegged and you can have a side by side comparison. This one is nearly the same but with centennial chucked into the mix :chug:


----------



## Paul H (8/3/07)

Todays effort, essentially a rype ipa with an apa flavour.
Batch # 193
Name: Rye IPA 
Date: 8/3/07 

Ingredients:
3.75kg Galaxy Malt 
410g Crystal Malt 55L
1.02kg Rye Malt
170g JW Malted Wheat
20g Chinook 13% 60 mins Boil
17g Amarillo 9% 20mins
17g Amarillo 9% 2mins
US56
Camden tablet added to 45L water, water boiled to soften.
Phosphoric acid added at rate of 1.75ml per 10L sparge water. 


Promash Details:
IBUS: 64.6
SRM: 12	
SG: 1.065


----------



## Jye (8/3/07)

Nice one Paul, I look forward to samples :chug:


----------



## Doc (8/3/07)

Hoping to get two brews done this weekend. Have the browny points, just need to find the energy.
Going for an American Brown, and an American Red.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Fents (8/3/07)

Weekend before last i did an APA.

Last weekend did a Lil Creatures Bright Ale Clone.

This weekend....???? Im stumped. Maybe an IPA.... Should do a red beer soon too...

Want to do a pilsner but gotta wait for winter so i can use Lager yeast temps.

Suggestions?

Not bad 3 AG's in 3 weekends considering a month ago i was whinging and wining that i needed inspiration and couldnt be arsed with it all. Im on fire at the moment.


----------



## blackbock (8/3/07)

Just got this one down this afternoon in time to get out of the rain (last time I brewed a mini-tornado hit the neighbourhood - looks like that could happen again!)
I had to modify the recipe a little, as when I went to weigh out my grain I realised I had been shortchanged by someone :angry: Anyways, luckily I had some munich I and Maris otter on hand to make up the grain bill.

This one came out very very clear and I cannot wait until the brewfridge is ready to ferment!



Einbrecher Schwarz - brewday mod 
Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/02/2007 
Batch Size: 32.00 L
Brewer: JH
Boil Size: 38.54 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 43.3 % 
2.70 kg Pale Malt (Galaxy) Barrett Burston (3.0 EBC) Grain 39.0 % 
0.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 7.2 % 
0.28 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
32.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.80%] (45 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
26.00 gm Perle [5.50%] (75 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
10.67 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.80%] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) Yeast-Lager 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 27.8 IBU Calories: 439 cal/l 
Est Color: 38.3 EBC Color


----------



## redbeard (8/3/07)

little critters clone just went into the fermentor, after no-chilling from the weekend mash / boil.


----------



## johnno (8/3/07)

Got some 3068 last Saturday and am making a wheat or 2 this weekend, time allowing.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Keifer (9/3/07)

Have this chilling to pitch temp now..

Pilsner 4.5Kg
Carapils 0.5Kg
Caramunich III 0.2KG

20gm POR @ 60 min
20gm Willamette @ 30 min
20gm Willamette @ 15 min
10gm Willamette @ 2 min
5gm POR @ 2 min
Thought i had more willamette  

EBC 14.3
IBU 25
OG 1046
Size 25 Litres

Wyeast London Ale


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/07)

Made a dubbel on Sunday, still fermenting like crazy


----------



## Bobby (9/3/07)

i am hoping to brew tommorrow, got a big stack of grain and a BC mill to christen. Deciding what to brew should be the only problem.
Irish Red or Schwartz beer or ESB or....


----------



## goatherder (9/3/07)

Tomorrow is the HAG wine barrel Baltic Porter. There aren't too many recipes out there so it was fun coming up with one from scratch.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: HAG Baltic Porter
Brewer: Scott
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Baltic Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 43.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 44.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.90 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.1 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.30 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
0.10 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
100.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (60 min) Hops 39.1 IBU 
1.00 items Hop Based Anti-foam Capsule (Boil 60.0 miMisc 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.50 gm Sodium Bicarbonate (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge, Equal batches
Total Grain Weight: 14.65 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 33.50 L of water at 77.8 C 68.0 C 60 min


----------



## Keifer (9/3/07)

Hey goatherder, i just finished bottling mine  Hopefully it will taste better after oaking! What sorta yeast you gonna use with that?


----------



## goatherder (9/3/07)

Don't tell anyone, I'm gunna cheat. I've kept the 1056 slurry from the 80/- I kegged tonight. I'll do it nice and cool, pretend it's a lager.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/07)

Finally got the time to put this one down. Nice 5am mash in. ^_^ 

Grainbill has been slightly modded. :chug:

Warren -


Kiwi Bright Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 47.00 Wort Size (L): 47.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.88
Anticipated EBC: 9.1
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 60.64 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG 9.29 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.9 3.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Vienna Australia 1.038 9
38.9 3.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 2.1 15 min.
26.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 20.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 2.2 15 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 2.0 15 min.
40.00 g. B Saaz (hopback) Whole 7.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer (hopback) Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.00
Total Water Qts: 69.99 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 68 66.23 7.36
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 21.53 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 69.99 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 72.24 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

I'm brewing a similar style this morning, Warren, heating the strike water right now (0530). Mine's a "vintage ale".


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/07)

Geez another early shift worker... I don't feel so "alone" now. B) 

Not bad. 6.45am I'm about to light the boiler. Should be cleaned up by 9am. Gotta love no chill. :beerbang: 

Got the recipe Kai? 

Warren -


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

A recipe, yes that's a good idea. I'd better write one.

OG 1.045
25 IBU
27 litres

70% 4.2kg Weyermann Pils
20% 1.2kg Weyermann Vienna
10% 600g Powell's wheat malt

Hallertau bittering
30g Nelson Sauvin flowers, in no-chill cube
1x Cascade plug, same place

64C mash

1728 for the yeast simply because i have it handy. I wanted to use 1007 but I don't have the time to wait for it to flocc.

Heating the strike water now. I'm in no particular hurry on this one, I'll finish when I finish.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/07)

Nice. :beer: 

You'll love the Nelson Sauvin Flowers. Weird but wonderful hop. :super: 

Edit: 7.45am and I'm half way into the boil. Think I may be bored for the balance of this public holiday.

Warren -


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

Never brewed with them but I've sampled them in a few hbs as well as knappstein's lager. The aim of this beer is to capture a few of the nicer winery aromas I've experienced over the course of this vintage. 

Sparge is running off now, very slowly.


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

And the kettle's coming to the boil. Overcollected, I have 40L of 1.032 wort to boil down a little.


----------



## Screwtop (12/3/07)

Kai said:


> And the kettle's coming to the boil. Overcollected, I have 40L of 1.032 wort to boil down a little.




So you Fly, what volume of sparge water did you have prepared Kai? Have noticed lately that the gravity of final runnings is still high, thinking of upping sparge volume.


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

Mashed in with roughly 15 litres of water (6kg grist) and sparged with an additional 30. However I think an extra litre or two slipped in somewhere there.

Sometimes I batch, sometimes fly, sometimes a mongrel hybrid of the two.

[edit] when I do fly sparge my final runnings are usually somewhere around 1.012.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/07)

Finished!

9am and she's all done. Only one small problem with the hopback siphoning properly. Tightening a hose clamp fixed that.

Man those B Saaz smelled good steeping in the hot wort. :super: 

Time for a beer... doh! Coffee.  Sun's still not over the yard arm. 

Kai, good luck with your extended boil.  

Warren -


----------



## Kai (12/3/07)

I'm up to 1.040 and it's a race between evaporation and a rapidly emptying gas bottle.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/3/07)

Just began the boil on a Belgian Pale Ale. Big thanks to Warren for the yeast. :beerbang: 

1.50 kg JW Vienna Malt 
1.50 kg Weyermann Pilsner 
1.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt 
1.00 kg Weyermann Munich I 
0.20 kg Weyermann Caraamber 
36.00 gm EKG's [5.80%] (60 min) Plugs 25.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Hersbrucker [2.50%] (15 min) Plugs 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Leuven Ale Yeast(Wyeast Labs) Yeast-Ale 

OG 1049
IBU's 28.2
23 litre batch.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Screwtop (12/3/07)

Kai said:


> Mashed in with roughly 15 litres of water (6kg grist) and sparged with an additional 30. However I think an extra litre or two slipped in somewhere there.
> 
> Sometimes I batch, sometimes fly, sometimes a mongrel hybrid of the two.
> 
> [edit] when I do fly sparge my final runnings are usually somewhere around 1.012.




Thanks Kai, well over the 38 or so total brewing water I use for Fly Sparging that amount of grain. Have been suspicious for a long time that I need to get more water through the mash. What volume do you boil and for how long?


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just began the boil on a Belgian Pale Ale. Big thanks to Warren for the yeast. :beerbang:
> 
> 1.50 kg JW Vienna Malt
> 1.50 kg Weyermann Pilsner
> ...



Wow! That's looks really nicely formulated TDA. :beerbang: 

You'll really love the Leuven. Once the small amount of phenols settle out you'll get a really nicely dry and easy to drink Pale Ale that's got a something a little "different" to the English or American models.  

Hope you like the yeast.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I ended up thinking outside the box a little on this one (or should that be the cube? :lol: ) Instead of just tossing equal amounts in the hopback. I added 40g of B Saaz and ran the wort to the 25 litre cube. Emptied the hopback then added 30g of Pacific Hallertau and ran the wort to the 17 litre cube. 

Should be interesting to note the differences between the 2 beers in the keg(s). The Pacific Hallertau smelled stunning. B) 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (13/3/07)

> The Pacific Hallertau smelled stunning.


 They should make those cardboard smelly trees out of that. Bloody beautiful eh?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Wow! That's looks really nicely formulated TDA. :beerbang:
> 
> You'll really love the Leuven. Once the small amount of phenols settle out you'll get a really nicely dry and easy to drink Pale Ale that's got a something a little "different" to the English or American models.
> 
> ...



By the aroma coming from the starter Warren I reckon the yeast is going to be a belter in this brew.

As an aside, this brew and my last brew is the first time I have used plugs in a helluva long time and I was amazed how clear the beer ran out into the NC cube. They do a great job of filtering.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai (13/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Kai, well over the 38 or so total brewing water I use for Fly Sparging that amount of grain. Have been suspicious for a long time that I need to get more water through the mash. What volume do you boil and for how long?



I usually like to have 35-40 litres in the kettle for a 20-29 litre brew (very roughly, and it changes again for high gravity beers). I can easily boil off 10 litres in a vigorous hour-long boil but that depends on your system.

Volumes are very fluid things for me, if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## Kai (13/3/07)

tangent said:


> They should make those cardboard smelly trees out of that. Bloody beautiful eh?




Recently I decided to debitter ~200g spalt and 100g goldings for a plambic. My modus operandi was to bag them (plastic and paper) and throw them in the back window of the car. Much, much nicer than any "air freshener" and it lasted a few weeks too.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

tangent said:


> They should make those cardboard smelly trees out of that. Bloody beautiful eh?



Let's just say that "spice" is an understatement.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> By the aroma coming from the starter Warren I reckon the yeast is going to be a belter in this brew.
> 
> As an aside, this brew and my last brew is the first time I have used plugs in a helluva long time and I was amazed how clear the beer ran out into the NC cube. They do a great job of filtering.
> 
> ...



Yep. Wait to you see how nicely it attenuates.  

As for plugs? Wouldn't use anything but them or flowers late anymore. I'm a convert. 

TDA... Couldn't get hold of any Styrian plugs? Nothing wrong with the Hersbruckers though. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (16/3/07)

About to mash in a Schwarzbier and to get the most out of the carafa I chucked it in the blender and turned it to dust  

Schwarzbier (Dark Helmet)

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16/03/2007 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer) Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 43.5 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.5 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 7.6 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 

50.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Crystal [4.20%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Crystal [4.20%] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 

1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.046-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 28.0 SRM (17.0-45.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 30.3 IBU (22.0-32.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.4-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Duff (16/3/07)

Double tomorrow, first up a Pilsner:

07-08 Pilsner II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.15
Anticipated SRM: 3.2
Anticipated IBU: 44.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
97.0 8.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
3.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. NZ 'B' Saaz Whole 7.00 10.4 First WH
30.00 g. NZ 'B' Saaz Whole 7.00 15.7 60 min.
30.00 g. NZ 'B' Saaz Whole 7.00 11.9 40 min.
30.00 g. NZ 'B' Saaz Whole 7.00 4.2 15 min.
30.00 g. NZ 'B' Saaz Whole 7.00 2.6 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP800 Pilsner Lager


Then a version of Jye's Hopburst, hope I do it justice.

07-12 Hopburst APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.50
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.12
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
53.3 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
26.7 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
13.3 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
6.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 5.5 25 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 3.7 25 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 4.6 20 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 3.1 20 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 3.6 15 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 2.5 15 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 2.7 10 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 1.8 10 min.
15.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 2.3 5 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 1.5 5 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US56


Cheers.


----------



## Jye (16/3/07)

Duff said:


> Then a version of Jye's Hopburst, hope I do it justice.
> 
> *Anticipated IBU: 31.2*



Looks great... dont you think the IBUs are a bit low LOL :lol:


----------



## Duff (16/3/07)

Jye said:


> Looks great... dont you think the IBUs are a bit low LOL :lol:



I backed it off in case they may have been 'overpowering'  :beerbang: 

B)


----------



## lucas (16/3/07)

Thinking about doing up an aussie style ale (light in colour, lowly IBUs) so I have something to give to my less adventurous friends to make them realise how much better flavours your can get in beer. going to find out what these crystal hops are like in the process  I figure the whole packet at 15 mins should get me masses of flavour, and a fair whack of aroma, while not being so bitter that I can't get others to try it.

Lucas' Aussie Ale 
American Light/Standard/Premium Lager 


Type: All Grain
Date: 16/03/2007 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Lucas
Boil Size: 26.41 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 

Ingredients:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 95.0 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
90.00 gm Crystal [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
21.00 L Melbourne, Australia Water 
1 Pkgs US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 21.7 IBU 
Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.5 EBC


----------



## Jye (16/3/07)

lucas said:


> I figure the whole packet at 15 mins should get me masses of flavour, and a fair whack of aroma, while not being so bitter that I can't get others to try it.



That should give you a pretty good idea what its like, this is also my first time using crystal hops and I am lucky enough to have 2 plug from the US to try.


----------



## Screwtop (16/3/07)

Double brew day here today, and finally N A I L E D a B Wit. Used chinese dried bitter citrus peel, ground corriander seed and 2 tbl spoons of plain flour at 10min. Could have drunk it out of the bloody kettle, needs nothing, well some bubbles, alcohol and and a little yeast influence would be good, but ya'all know what I mean.

The other was a bastardised AndrewQld Aussie ale. Used extra 500g of flaked maize and sub'd 1Kg of pale for Pils. Bittered using Nugget with Cluster for aroma. Backed both up onto previous yeastcakes from similar styles, Nott and Wiehenstephaner.

What a great brewday now to watch the Bronco's have a win, off to bed a happy lad.


----------



## devo (16/3/07)

I'm thinking I'll be doing a pilsner tomorrow.


----------



## Doc (16/3/07)

Just been out crushing the grain for a replica of Mike McDole's American Brown that the West Coast US Guys rave about. Brew day tomorrow arvo.
Of course it has a few adjustments for local ingredient choice, but a big load of Northern Brewer hops will help me get through some of my hop back catalog 

Doc


----------



## Jye (16/3/07)

I havent seen the recipe but I can only imagine it will have a shit load of hops being a recipe from Mike McDole :super:


----------



## johnno (16/3/07)

Did not end up brewing last weekend. This is definatley going on this weekend.

APA 75% Eff

5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (45 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 

cheers
johnno


----------



## browndog (17/3/07)

Double brew day today, first up a Cascade APA Rosco Style with Ross's grain bill of 4.5kg MO and 0.5kg wheat. Some simcoe for bittering and a great whack of late cascade hops for a bitterness of 46IBUs. This will be followed with my American Amber which is in it's fourth generation and I'm close ot getting it where I want.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (17/3/07)

browndog said:


> Double brew day today, first up a Cascade APA Rosco Style with Ross's grain bill of 4.5kg MO and 0.5kg wheat. Some simcoe for bittering and a great whack of late cascade hops for a bitterness of 46IBUs. This will be followed with my American Amber which is in it's fourth generation and I'm close ot getting it where I want.
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Great minds etc. I'm putting down a summer ale/ - MO 4.5kg, wheat 0.5kg, Pacific Gem for bittering, Amerillo for flavour and aroma.  I wants to drink it now.


----------



## Barry (17/3/07)

Good day
Just finalised a couple of recipes and will grind the grain soon for tomoorrow. Aiming to brew an OTTESBTTLB (Over The Top ESB Timothy Taylor Landlord Bitter, don't ask, if it turns out I will put it in the Recipes) and a Timothy Taylor Landlord Bitter rough clone (MO, NZ Fuggle flowers and Wyeast West Yorkshire yeast). I hope I have some hops left after these two.


----------



## Ross (17/3/07)

Doc said:


> Just been out crushing the grain for a replica of Mike McDole's American Brown that the West Coast US Guys rave about. Brew day tomorrow arvo.
> Of course it has a few adjustments for local ingredient choice, but a big load of Northern Brewer hops will help me get through some of my hop back catalog
> 
> Doc




Doc, recipe please  

cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/07)

Just heating the strike water for my first Baltic Porter.

It'll be one of a few being brewed for a get-together in April.

I figure that I'll brew a 25 litre batch and have some leftovers, in case I really like it. With 77% light Munich as base malt, it sounds like a winner to me already.

Seth


----------



## Josh (18/3/07)

Chilling an American Pale Ale.
24L

4.5kg Pale ale malt
430g Carapils malt
190g Wheat malt
mash 66C

Amarillo
24g at 20, 10 and 0 minutes. Bittering to 32BU.

Aiming for OG 1.048


----------



## Doc (18/3/07)

Ross said:


> Doc, recipe please
> 
> cheers Ross



Here it is.
And today I brewed an American Amber. So that completes my American brew series. The last three brews have been American Red, American Brown and now American Amber.

Beers,
Doc

*03-17-2007 Doc's American Brown II*

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday March 10, 2007
Head Brewer: Doc
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Doc's American Brown II

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-D Brown Ale, American Brown Ale

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 15 Max Clr: 22 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (Kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.61
Anticipated SRM: 17.8
Anticipated IBU: 61.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.61
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 6.26 by Volume: 8.00 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 82.6 RDF 68.8 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.0 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
8.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
7.5 0.60 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
6.2 0.50 kg. Powells Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 1
2.5 0.20 kg. Bairds Pale Choc Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 21.6 Mash H
26.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 28.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 5.8 15 min.
47.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 5.8 10 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
63.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale Yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Direct

Grain kg: 8.00
Water Qts: 23.25 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 22.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.75 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 21 C

Dough In Temp: 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp: 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp: 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp: 79 Time: 60

Runnings Stopped At: 1.010 SG 2.56 Plato


Total Mash Volume L: 27.34 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


Notes
-----

Based on Mike McDowells ABA American Brown Ale - 2004 AHA Gold Medal 
The 80 ounces of Cascade for 0 minutes is a hopback.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (18/3/07)

Hi All, this is next weekends mission (had SWMBO secretly planning other things to do this weekend!)

Fingers crossed.

*Oktoberfest*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-A German Amber Lager, Oktoberfest/Maerzen

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.064
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 7 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.40
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.15
Anticipated SRM: 6.0
Anticipated IBU: 35.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.9 2.80 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.037 3
27.8 1.50 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
18.5 1.00 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6
1.9 0.10 kg. CarAmber France 1.034 30

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.70 9.8 First WH
15.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 2.90 6.0 First WH
25.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.70 18.1 80 min.
10.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 2.90 0.7 5 min.
10.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.70 1.1 5 min.

Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----

WYeast 2206 Bavarian Lager

Cheers
DK


----------



## Peter Wadey (19/3/07)

G'day Barry,
I see those '06 Fuggles flowers have been put to good use then 

2 beers here on Sunday too - Bramling Cross Bitter (single varietal) & 
another one of those smelly Amarillo Pale Ales but with 65% Vienna base. 

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## bconnery (19/3/07)

Peter Wadey said:


> G'day Barry,
> I see those '06 Fuggles flowers have been put to good use then
> 
> 2 beers here on Sunday too - Bramling Cross Bitter (single varietal) &
> ...



Peter,
would you be able to post, or PM me, some details on how you used the Bramling Cross? Got some sitting waiting for an upcoming brew and just trying to think about how much to split between bitter, flavour etc. 

I've got a basic recipe I tweak for bitters grain etc. wise so more just curious about experience with using that particular hops...

I'll be picking Ross's brain at the next meeting if I remember too...

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Ross (19/3/07)

bconnery said:


> I'll be picking Ross's brain at the next meeting if I remember too...



Hi Ben,

I use in BX in most of my bitters - I'd use it pretty much the same as you use progress.
My best recipe to date is here. The Bairds choc is actually 1300 EBC, so would halve this next time - the beer was a tad too dark.

Carbrook Best Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/02/2007 
Batch Size: 29.00 L
Boil Size: 37.92 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.0 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (25 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10%] (25 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10%] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp salt (Boil 90 min)
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.043 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.5 % 
Bitterness: 28.3 IBU Calories: 407 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.7 EBC


----------



## bconnery (19/3/07)

Cheers Ross. That all looks pretty good. 

I was also thinking about combining it with some other ones in a hoppy English IPA but I do want to let the flavour of the hop come through so I'll have to decide whether that's the best plan or not...


----------



## Barry (19/3/07)

Good day
Yes Pete, I have about 20 grams left. I went a bit hopping mad.


----------



## Peter Wadey (20/3/07)

bconnery said:


> Peter,
> would you be able to post, or PM me, some details on how you used the Bramling Cross? Got some sitting waiting for an upcoming brew and just trying to think about how much to split between bitter, flavour etc.
> 
> I've got a basic recipe I tweak for bitters grain etc. wise so more just curious about experience with using that particular hops...
> ...



Ben,
Single varietal to re-aquaint myself with this hop as last time I tasted it was back in '02 (out of a 2 litre water cooler if I remember rightly....).
I have not made anything with it before, so just going to suck it & see.
The details are:
Bittering addition to give 38IBU for BU:GU 0.76
90g/hl 20min
97g/hl Flameout - immersion chilled

(No, I don't brew in hectolitres, it's just a volume I think is easier to work with when thinking about hopping. Just like a prefer to think in % for grain & not grams)

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## devo (22/3/07)

anyone got a simple AG recipe for a Coppers Sparkling Ale?


----------



## Stuster (22/3/07)

Don't have anything for that, devo, though there are quite a few threads on Coopers tucked away on the site somewhere.

I brewed a Northern Brown Ale yesterday. Still in the no-chill cube and I should be pitching it with the Australian Ale yeast (WLP009) on the weekend.

Brown Betty

26L batch

4kg JW Trad Ale
300g JW Crystal wheat
150g JW Dark Crystal
150g Bairds Brown
150g Bairds Pale Chocolate

2 teaspoons chalk CaCO3

30g Challenger (6.6%) @ 60
15g EKG(5.7%) @15
10g EKG @ FO
5g Challenger @ FO

OG 1049
EBC 34
IBU 26

Smelled beautiful during the boil. It's been too long since I did something darker.


----------



## razz (22/3/07)

Just knocked out a snpa clone.


----------



## randyrob (22/3/07)

razz said:


> Just knocked out a snpa clone.




recipe????? :blink:


----------



## Duff (22/3/07)

devo said:


> anyone got a simple AG recipe for a Coppers Sparkling Ale?



Devo,

Check out the receipe section above and look for one posted by Josh. It is a great beer just like the Sparkling.

Cheers.


----------



## devo (22/3/07)

Duff said:


> Devo,
> 
> Check out the receipe section above and look for one posted by Josh. It is a great beer just like the Sparkling.
> 
> Cheers.



cheers duff

I'm finding the search function of this site pretty useless of late compared to other forums i use.


----------



## Duff (22/3/07)

randyrob said:


> recipe????? :blink:



RR,

Give this one a try. I made it with 140 crystal, but the caramalt is much better suited. A very nice beer.

Cheers.

----------

06-36 SNPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.14
Anticipated SRM: 8.5
Anticipated IBU: 40.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.4 3.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.2 0.55 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
3.3 0.15 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.50 21.8 60 min.
26.00 g. Perle Pellet 5.50 11.8 30 min.
36.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 6.9 10 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/3/07)

Stuster said:


> Don't have anything for that, devo, though there are quite a few threads on Coopers tucked away on the site somewhere.
> 
> I brewed a Northern Brown Ale yesterday. Still in the no-chill cube and I should be pitching it with the Australian Ale yeast (WLP009) on the weekend.
> 
> ...



That looks really enticing Stuster :chug: !

I hope to be brewing an English Brown on the weekend as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## randyrob (22/3/07)

Duff said:


> RR,
> 
> Give this one a try. I made it with 140 crystal, but the caramalt is much better suited. A very nice beer.
> 
> ...



Awesome Thanks! will have to add that one to the list

Rob.


----------



## winkle (22/3/07)

Well next up tomorrow should be Screwtops Smoked Irish Red, but hopefully I have enough time to try a Chocolate-Expresso Stout over the weekend. I've not tried to do one of these before so any comments would be good.

C&E Stout

4.5kg JW Trad Ale
0.5kg Wheat Malt
0.5kg Chocolate Malt
0.15kg Roast Barley

28gm Green Bullet (aged) 60 minutes
Fuggles plug 15 minutes
1 tsp Irish Moss

1 full mug of expresso coffee in primary


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

Getting ready to crack the grains for this. Will do tomorrow morning. :beerbang: 

Wontamette

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-C American Ale, American Brown Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 48
Min Clr: 47 Max Clr: 92 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.80
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.91
Anticipated EBC: 37.7
Anticipated IBU: 30.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.0 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
1.5 0.15 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
1.5 0.15 kg. Baird's Roast Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1400
3.1 0.30 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
3.1 0.30 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 240
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
76.5 7.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4
10.2 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.3 15 min.
70.00 g. Willamette NZ (hopback) Whole 5.90 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Willamette NZ Whole 5.90 1.4 10 min.
33.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 26.3 90 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.80
Total Water Qts: 71.45 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 67.61 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 68 67.61 6.90
Mashout 5 5 75  75 Decoc 100 22.06 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (23/3/07)

Im gonna brew my first Kolsch. I know I shouldnt have a late gift hop addition but I just can help myself.


5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 96.2 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
20.00 gm Taurus [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphire [4.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
1.00 tbsp 5.2 Buffer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Ale (DCL Yeast #S-33) Yeast-Ale


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/3/07)

Devo i dug this out of my recipe collection

Coopers' Sparkling Ale Clone 
by Dawnell Smith 

For authenticity, the home brewer can purchase a few bottles of sparkling ale and harvest the yeast from the bottom. Otherwise, use a packet of Coopers Homebrew Ale Yeast. Ferment at 18 to 22 C and prime with a full cup of corn sugar to impart the effervescence of its namesake. 

Coopers Sparkling Ale 
(19 litres, extract with grains) 

Ingredients 

2.75 kg Coopers light liquid malt extract 
250 gm. crystal malt (60 Lovibond) 
500 gm Belgian candi sugar (white) 
10 gm Pride of Ringwood pellet hops 60 minutes 
15 gm Pride of Ringwood pellet hops 15 minutes 
15 gm Pride of Ringwood pellet hops 2 minutes 
1 tsp. Irish moss 

Step by Step 

Steep specialty grains in 12 Litres of water at 65 C for 45 minutes. Remove grains and add malt syrup. Bring to boil for 30 minutes. Add 10 gm Pride of Ringwood pellet hops. Boil 30 minutes, then add candi sugar and Irish moss. Boil for 15 minutes and add 15 gm Pride of Ringwood hops. Boil for 13 minutes and add remaining hops. Boil for two more minutes and remove from heat. 

Cool to about 21 C and transfer to fermenting vessel with yeast. Ferment at 18 to 22 C until complete (about 7 to 10 days), then transfer to a secondary vessel or rack into bottles or keg with corn sugar. 

All-grain version: 

Omit extract and mash 3.5 Kg Schooner or Harrington two-row pale malt with crystal malt in 9 litres of water to get a single-infusion mash temperature of 66 C for 45 minutes. 

Sparge with hot water (78 C or more) to get 20 litres of wort. Then bring to boil and use the above hopping and fermentation schedule. 

OG = 1.050 ; FG = 1.006 ; IBUs = 25



making your own candy suger:

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...ers/candy.shtml


----------



## Josh (23/3/07)

devo said:


> anyone got a simple AG recipe for a Coppers Sparkling Ale?


Here's a link to my Sparkling Ale. Got some nice reviews in the xmas case swap. Yeast recultured from a Coopers Sparkling Ale bottle.
Josh's Sparkling Ale


----------



## DJR (23/3/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Im gonna brew my first Kolsch. I know I shouldnt have a late gift hop addition but I just can help myself.
> 5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 96.2 %
> 0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3.8 %
> 20.00 gm Taurus [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 26.8 IBU
> ...



Looks like a nice recipe  The "late gift" will probably be nice, i don't see a problem with that, a Kolsch can have hop aroma, plenty of authentic Kolsch has big hop aroma, like PJ Fruh.

I think i will do a SNPA clone based on the NB thread, basically:

[email protected]%, 37IBU, 23EBC
4.3kg JW Trad Ale
0.6kg JW Light Crystal (will probably sub half of this for Wey Cara II)

1g CaSO4 + 1g MgSO4

Mash at 67C for 60m

Bitter with 11.2g of 13% Magnum
Flavour with 15g of 7% NZ Hallertau (no Perle)
Aroma with Cascade 5.5% 28g at 10m, 56g at flameout

Using American Ale Yeast


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2.0 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
> 1.5 0.15 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
> ...



Whoops. Just realised I'll have to reclassify as an American Amber. My brown malt I thought I had is actually Amber Malt. Also only have 60g of Roast Barley remaining when I was banking on 150g. Recipe is now around 29 EBC. Just over entry level for an Amber... Oh well, I'll just have to suffer. :lol: 

Wontamette

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-B American Ale, American Amber Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 48
Min Clr: 25 Max Clr: 44 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.76
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.87
Anticipated EBC: 28.8
Anticipated IBU: 30.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.0 0.20 kg. Bairds Amber Malt UK 1.033 133
2.0 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
0.6 0.06 kg. Baird's Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400
3.1 0.30 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
3.1 0.30 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 240
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
76.8 7.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4
10.2 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.3 15 min.
70.00 g. Willamette NZ (hopback) Whole 5.90 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Willamette NZ Whole 5.90 1.4 10 min.
33.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 26.3 90 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.76
Total Water Qts: 69.99 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 68 66.23 6.79
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 21.63 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Warren -


----------



## browndog (23/3/07)

I'm just about to head under the house to do a trial batch of my xmas in july case swap IIPA. Bonj is on his way over to see how an AG goes down, so hopefully it will be a problem free day. Here is the recipe by yours truely

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Xmas swap in july IIPA test
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 10.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 79.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 77.4 % 
0.75 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 9.7 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.10%] (50 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (50 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (20 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.23 L of water at 77.2 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Notes:
------
Hop mix
10g cascade
5g amerillo
5g cluster
3g centennial
2g chinook

I'll put him to work measuring out all those hops.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (23/3/07)

jimmyjack said:


> Im gonna brew my first Kolsch. I know I shouldnt have a late gift hop addition but I just can help myself.
> 5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 96.2 %
> 0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3.8 %
> 20.00 gm Taurus [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 26.8 IBU
> ...



Im not a fan of Nelson Sauvin because I get a winy aroma from it but I always thought it would go well in a Kolsch because the aroma.


----------



## fixa (23/3/07)

Gonna have a triple brew day tommorow.

BVIP, Browndog's duvel clone, and a koelsch.

Looking forward to it. Since i can't drink it with no fridge yet, i may as well console myself with brewing.


----------



## Jye (23/3/07)

fixa said:


> Gonna have a triple brew day tommorow.
> 
> BVIP, Browndog's duvel clone, and a koelsch.
> 
> Looking forward to it. Since i can't drink it with no fridge yet, i may as well console myself with brewing.



Will you be using Denny Conn's BVIP? After brewing his Rye IPA and loving it the BVIP is on my to brew list.


----------



## fixa (23/3/07)

Yep..looking forward to tasting it. The rye IPA is next on my to do list..


----------



## Jye (23/3/07)

If you end up making it to the case swap I would love to try some :chug: My case contribution is the rye IPA but the hops will be slightly different unless I can find some more columbus and Mt Hood... probably end up with Centennial and Liberty.


----------



## browndog (23/3/07)

Hey Fixa, slurping one of those Duvel clones right now and after the day I have had, I could do with some strong ones (did you find the recipe in the BYO mag?) Sorry to go off topic here a bit (should have found the balls up thread) My brewday was a major &^%& up. It is all Bonj's fault  for coming around for an AG demo, how can you concentrate on what you are doing when you are describing what you are doing lol
We mashed in and nailed the mash temp of 66C, I was pretty chuffed. The problem came when I did the final sparge and was pumping the wort into the kettle, the level in the kettle reached my mark and kept going, I thought this is odd.... the level in the tun had dropped bugger all. It then hit me that I forgot to shut off the valve from the MLT DOH DOH DOH........ By the time I drained the tun into the kettle there was 45L in there instead of 32.7L. A phone call to Ross for reassurance and a healthy two hr boil and two boilovers later we were back to where we should have been. The next stuff up was I added my bittering hops at 60min instead of 50min and when I went to drain my HLT at the end of the day found a back wash of grain had infiltrated the MLT and needed a good clean out. All the time me reassuring Bonj that this was the first time I'd ever had these problems. Thank god he didn't have his camera, the shots would have complemented the ones of me and Pumpy BBQing on Batz back deck  The end result one embarrassed 2nd yr brewer, a slightly overbittered wort that reached 1.073 instead of 1.081 which I put down to wort left over in the tun and losses from the two boil overs and a major excess usage of gas. Glad this happened before my brewday in april.

cheers

Browndog

edit speling


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/07)

browndog said:


> Hey Fixa, slurping one of those Duvel clones right now and after the day I have had, I could do with some strong ones (did you find the recipe in the BYO mag?) Sorry to go off topic here abit (should have found the balls up thread) My brewday was a major &^%& up. It is all Bonj's fault  for coming around for an AG demo, how can you concentrate on what you are doing when you are describing what you are doing lol
> We mashed in and nailed the mash temp of 66C, I was pretty chuffed. The problem came when I did the final sparge and was pumping the wort into the kettle, the level in the kettle reached my mark and kept going, I thought this is odd.... the level in the tun had dropped bugger all. It then hit me that I forgot to shut off the valve from the MLT DOH DOH DOH........ By the time I drained the tun into the kettle there was 45L in there instead of 32.7L. A phone call to Ross for reassurance and a healty two hr boil and two boilovers later we were back to where we should have been. The next stuff up was I added my bittering hops at 60min instead of 50min and when I went to drain my HLT at the end of the day found a back wash of grain had infiltrated the MLT and needed a good clean out. All the time me reassuring Bonj that this was the first time I'd ever had these problems. Thank god he didn't have his camera, the shots would have complemented the ones of me and Pumpy BBQing on Batz back deck  The end result one embarrassed 2nd yr brewer, a slightly overbittered wort that reached 1.073 instead of 1.081 which I put down to wort left over in the tun and losses from the two boil overs and a major excess usage of gas. Glad this happened before my brewday in april.
> 
> cheers
> ...




A while since I've had one of those brewdays (knock on wood) BD, but may I say "Welcome to the Major Fcuk Up Club". Just a tad stressfull eh! Nemind, a little Duvel will fix it!

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## bonj (23/3/07)

Well, all I can say is that Browndog handled the balls-up like a pro, while I stood around wondering how long it was going to take to boil the extra water off. I learned a heap, so I'm going to put my arse into gear and make this AG thing happen. Thanks BD, for an interesting day.


----------



## Avit (23/3/07)

Unfortunately im brewing diddly squat!!

Just about to head over to the UK for a working holiday. it doesn't really fit in with my planned move into ag brewing (or brewing in general). 

i have already tried to scope out a few HBS in the UK so i can resume my 'hobby' (read, addiction)

looks like i will be starting from scratch again, oh well!!


----------



## goatherder (23/3/07)

I'm brewing my L plate beer again. I've just bought a grain mill so it's time to learn again.

Ordinary Bitter

Maris Otter 92%
Brown Malt 4.5%
Medium Crystal 3.5%

Mash at 68 degrees
OG 1.038
Nice fresh Fuggles plugs at 60, 30, 10 and flameout to 30 IBUs
Wyeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (23/3/07)

I'm doing another all Pilsener Malt APA either tomorrow or Sunday, but I have a question. 

My usual grain bill for these is 5kg Pils Malt and nothing else. Still working on the hop side of things (more bittering and aroma required this time), but must say I'm quite happy with what just the Pils gives me  

But.....a better head on the beer would be nice, if not just to impress my mates h34r: 

Got a 500g bag of TF & Sons Torrefied Wheat here...would that be too much to add? :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/07)

goatherder said:


> I'm brewing my L plate beer again. I've just bought a grain mill so it's time to learn again.
> 
> Ordinary Bitter
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong there Goat. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Josh (24/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I'm doing another all Pilsener Malt APA either tomorrow or Sunday, but I have a question.
> 
> My usual grain bill for these is 5kg Pils Malt and nothing else. Still working on the hop side of things (more bittering and aroma required this time), but must say I'm quite happy with what just the Pils gives me
> 
> ...


I think I usually only add about 200g of wheat for head. So if you split it, you'll get two pretty good brews out of it. 

How do you find the malt flavour from 100% pils? 

What temp do you mash at?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (24/3/07)

Josh said:


> I think I usually only add about 200g of wheat for head. So if you split it, you'll get two pretty good brews out of it.
> 
> How do you find the malt flavour from 100% pils?
> 
> What temp do you mash at?



Cool, after I posted that a bit more reading was done (like I should have beforehand) and pretty much decided if there were no replies I'd chuck in only half...thanks for that...good to hear :beer: 

Malt flavour from the 100% Pils has varied, as I've been using either JW or Wyerman (spelling). 
The misspelled German one is heaps better IMO and results in a cleaner beer sooner. 
I'm really bad at describing flavours, but I'd say the use of all Pilsener grain results in a very unmalty beer, but I'm on a hop trip with this beer, so that's ok  

These have all been mashed around the 63-64 degree mark, which I assume also leads to a reduction in sweet maltiness, but it must also convert to more fermentable sugars as it really packs a punch when sessioning  

PZ.

*edit* - Fixed some of the spellingto drunk/lazy/whatever to do the rest :chug:


----------



## Josh (24/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Cool, after posted that done a bit more reading (like I should have beforehand) and prety muched decided if there were no replies I'd chuck in only half...thanks for that...good to hear :beer:
> 
> Malt flavour from the 100% Pils has varied, as I've been using either JW or Wyerman (spelling).
> The mispelled German one is heaps better IMO and results in a cleaner beer sooner.
> ...


Thanks for that. I'm looking at getting into some more APAs so I'll mash lower and up the hops :beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (24/3/07)

Josh said:


> Thanks for that. I'm looking at getting into some more APAs so I'll mash lower and up the hops :beer:



Just be careful about brewing based on what I type here Josh...I can only make assumptions (perhaps incorrect assumptions) on why my beer turns out the way it does......got less than a dozen good AG brews under my belt so far :unsure: 

PZ.


----------



## Hargie (24/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I'm doing another all Pilsener Malt APA either tomorrow or Sunday, but I have a question.
> 
> My usual grain bill for these is 5kg Pils Malt and nothing else. Still working on the hop side of things (more bittering and aroma required this time), but must say I'm quite happy with what just the Pils gives me
> 
> ...







.....5% Carapils and/or 5% wheat....


----------



## Josh (24/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Just be careful about brewing based on what I type here Josh...I can only make assumptions (perhaps incorrect assumptions) on why my beer turns out the way it does......got less than a dozen good AG brews under my belt so far :unsure:
> 
> PZ.


I don't mind trying things out anyway. It can be my experimentation based on your assumptions. 

Might have to put that down next weekend onto the yeast cake of my current APA in the fermentation fridge.


----------



## Josh (24/3/07)

Light Black - 24L
currently in the boil

2kg MO Pale ale
425g Cara aroma
140g Dark crystal
175g Chocolate wheat

mash 64C
desired OG 1.025 

12g Nugget 5 mins
12g Nugget 15 mins
Nugget bittering to 15BU

Safale S04 at room temp

I've just made myself a pre chiller, so I'm gonna give that a whirl today too.


----------



## NRB (24/3/07)

In the middle of brewing my Amarillo APA which was predicted at 65% efficiency and has come along at 90%. Now considering - dilution, hop increase and aim for similar beer or up the ante significantly with the hops and go for an AIIPA...


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

I'd say dilute it and go for an APA unless you have some other hops on hand. I don't think Amarillo really has the punch for an IIPA on its own. Still, could be interesting either way. :chug:


----------



## NRB (24/3/07)

I decided to add another 5L to the kettle and have made a 25g 30min addition to complement the already added amount with the increased volume. Kind of like flying by the seat of my pants and will more than likely still end up with a reasonable beer.

I don't have the Bairds malt specs in Promash and used TF specs for my Maris Otter instead. Better be bloody drinkable!


----------



## devo (24/3/07)

WOW Fella's, thanks for the huge response on the recipe request.


----------



## Tony (24/3/07)

After the success and great feedback from others from my LC bright ale clone recipe i have decided to brew something similar but different today.

I have gone from the pils/vienna/carapils grain bill to a more conventional 95% IMC ale malt/5% TF caramalt @25-30 EBC.

and instead of the cascade/B-SAAZ mix i have gone with an amarillo/B-SAAZ mix.

going to brew it with US-56

here is the recipe

Bulls Tail Pale Ale 3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.86
Anticipated EBC: 8.2
Anticipated IBU: 26.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
4.8 0.50 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 30

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 8.1 40 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.70 6.5 40 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 6.9 15 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.70 5.5 15 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast US-56


ITs boiling now....... smells great

Cheers


----------



## yardy (24/3/07)

Just finished the boil,
4500 pils malt
.500 rice hulls
25gm NB 60min
10gm Amarillo 10 min
23gm Swiss Lager

for my mates who dont like my Ales.

Yard


----------



## Tony (24/3/07)

God i remember the days of using 30 or 40g of hops in a brew.

ITs 180 minimum these days, up to 400 in something hoppy but im breweing over 50 liters

cheers


----------



## yardy (24/3/07)

Tony said:


> God i remember the days of using 30 or 40g of hops in a brew.
> 
> ITs 180 minimum these days, up to 400 in something hoppy but im breweing over 50 liters
> 
> cheers



Whew !

I'd like to try one of the big hopped drops to see if I like or not.

Cheers


----------



## devo (24/3/07)

Just finished cubing up my Stout.


----------



## Tony (24/3/07)

yardy said:


> Whew !
> 
> I'd like to try one of the big hopped drops to see if I like or not.
> 
> Cheers



Yardy....

Try hopping a beer as follows.

Brew a simple beer like a pale ale with mostly ale malt and maybe some munich and wheat if you please.

make it to say..... 1.048

boil it for 60 min.

add1 to 1.5g/liter of beer at flame out and 15 min additions.

make up your bitterness to 25 to 27 IBU with hops at a 45 min addition

easy

cheers


----------



## yardy (24/3/07)

Tony said:


> Yardy....
> 
> Try hopping a beer as follows.
> 
> ...



Sooo.....

in a 60min boil my first hop addition is at 45 min to make the bitterness to 27IBU,

and then say a 30gm addition @ 15min and another 30gm @ flameout to give me a total of say 80 to 85 gm hops ?

cheers


----------



## Tony (24/3/07)

yeah the hops are right but you wont need the full 27 IBU at 45 min because you might get 12 or so at the 15 min addition depending on the hops you use.

you will need to add enough hops at 45 min to bring the bitterness up to the 27 IBU

cheers


----------



## yardy (24/3/07)

Right, got it now  

cheers

Yard


----------



## Tony (24/3/07)

Well it smells great.

It has a great sweet hoppy fruity smell to it.

Non of that pine kind of thing that i hate about cascade.

I mixed it with B-SAAZ last time to see if i could learn to like cascade but it didnt really work.

The beer was nice but it still had cascade in it if you know what i mean.

the amarillo/B-SAAZ combo smells and tastes great.

cant wait.

cheers


----------



## fixa (24/3/07)

Wasn't such a good triple brew day after all..............

First brew, the koelsch, went great. Hit temps, everything AOK... 

Then Browndog's Duvel Clone... Dunno what happened there, but 15litres mash in with 6.5kg grain seemed VERY thick... had no other hot water around, so was 15mins before i could add more, then the temp was low. Ah stuff it, keep going. Rest went fine, sugar in @10 to run in boil. Cubed, washing keggle for next run, seems some sugar has caramalised on the botom. Bugger i says. F*&^ it, next ones a porter, won't matter. 

Mashed in on the BVIP, all good with temps, stirring, then snap. stirring paddle broke... oh shit, how much worse can this day get? hehehe............... Stick the 60min addition at the right time, come upstairs to feed the son, get him ready for bed. Duck down to the 10min addition... no flame...  gosh, says I... Change gas bottles, measure the temp and guestimate ho long it's been off for.. add anothe 20 mins to boil. Cube it, about 1 litre too much. h34r: oh well....

So there you have it. Although i must say, 3 brews, from go to whoa, 8 hours. :beerbang: pretty impressed with that. And 90 min boils too!!!!!!

Browndog... the recipie was just a copy of yours, with some bastardised hop additions... 

Jye.. I'll keep some aside for you if i make it down. Looking fairly unlikely at this stage, but there's always the post..


----------



## Ross (24/3/07)

yardy said:


> Just finished the boil,
> 4500 pils malt
> .500 rice hulls
> 25gm NB 60min
> ...



Yard, i assume you mean flaked rice, not rice hulls :blink: ?? :blink: 

cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (24/3/07)

Glad someone knows what they're on about LOL.

Cheers


----------



## Jye (24/3/07)

fixa said:


> Jye.. I'll keep some aside for you if i make it down. Looking fairly unlikely at this stage, but there's always the post..



Cheers Fixa :beer:


----------



## DJR (24/3/07)

Doing a Saison in the rainy Sydney weather at the moment. Not much else to do on a rainy Saturday night. I cultured up some WLP565 Dupont from a bottle Stuster gave me the other week.

First attempt at a Saison.

[email protected]%, 23L, 5EBC, 26 IBU
1.5kg Wey Vienna
1.5kg JW Pils
1kg JW Trad Ale
0.5kg Fine Borghul
0.5kg Cane Sugar

+ 2.5g CaSO4 + 1g MgSO4 + Citric acid

Hops

60m Hallertau NZ 7% 22g
30m Mt Hood USA 3.3% 20g
Flameout Mt Hood USA 3.3% 15g + Challenger UK 6.5% 15g + D Saaz NZ 5.1% 15g

+ 800mL stirplate WLP565 starter

Will add citric acid in secondary to get the tartness right, and will boil up some dried orange peel later on, don't have it right now...

Was going to do an SNPA but i had some inspiration last night from Stuster's saison. SNPA can wait, i have enough APA's/Blonde Ales at the moment.


----------



## Norsman (25/3/07)

It's been a while... January since my last brew. I know, I know, I'm lazy.

Anyways, put down my first Blonde for spring time today.

"Blonde Bombshell"

3.5 Kg Pale 2-Row
1.0 Kg Weyermann Pale Wheat
1.0 Kg Weyermann Munich II (I wanted Light munich but the LHBS was out, so had to settle)

7 g Simcoe 12% 60 min
28 g Brambling Cross 5.5% 30 min
28 g Brambling Cross 5.5% 0 min

OG: 1.054
Estimated Colour: ~5 SRM
Estimated IBU: ~27

Yeast: Danstar Nottingham


----------



## Ross (25/3/07)

Norsman said:


> It's been a while... January since my last brew. I know, I know, I'm lazy.
> 
> Anyways, put down my first Blonde for spring time today.
> 
> ...



Hi Norsman - I'm surprised you are using nottingham in a Blonde - I find the dusty taste just doesn't subside in a light beer. US-56 would be my preference for the style...

cheers Ross


----------



## Norsman (25/3/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Norsman - I'm surprised you are using nottingham in a Blonde - I find the dusty taste just doesn't subside in a light beer. US-56 would be my preference for the style...
> 
> cheers Ross



Hey Ross, you are a great wealth of knowledge here on this forum. I've heared you talk about Nottingham being dusty in light beers before, but I thought I'd give Nottingham a try in a light ale to see what you mean by "dusty". I really like Nott for its compact sedimentation, however I've only used it in darker ales. Also, I've used 1056 a couple times before and had problems with floculation... is US 56 better for flocc??


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/3/07)

Nursing a 14 stubbie hangover and a 3.00 am finish to the night, I managed to drag my sorry self out of bed this morning for a double brew day. Mashed in at 8.00 and cleaned up by 12.30, 2 x Australian Ales in the fermenters and I am now feeling slightly better.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/3/07)

Just waiting for the boil to start:





I plan on dry-hopping it to the bejesus with heaps more Amarillo :chug: 

(Note to self: Order more Amarillo from Ross...NOW!  )

PZ.

*edit* - Just visited the craftbrewer site, tried to order a 450g bag of Amarillo and got this message: "The selected quantity exceeds available stock. We currently have 0 items available."   *cry*


----------



## Adamt (25/3/07)

Norsman said:


> It's been a while... January since my last brew. I know, I know, I'm lazy.
> 
> Anyways, put down my first Blonde for spring time today.
> 
> ...




I noticed (and still do) a lot of dustiness/grainyness in my blonde with nottingham, though it has subsided a little over 2 months. What temperature did you mash at? Perhaps the maltiness from the munich will hide a little of the Nottinghamness from it? 

Ill be interested to hear the results.


----------



## Jye (25/3/07)

Adamt said:


> I noticed (and still do) a lot of dustiness/grainyness in my blonde with nottingham, though it has subsided a little over 2 months. What temperature did you mash at? Perhaps the maltiness from the munich will hide a little of the Nottinghamness from it?
> 
> Ill be interested to hear the results.



I havent picked up the dustiness of nottingham in my beers but others have. My current american wheat was done with nottingham and it has a very distinct grainy aroma and flavour, a little bit of a distraction from the wheat  

Im now back using us56 and will give it another run with my regular beers to pick up any differences... it just seems to take so loooong to ferment compared to nottingham.


----------



## Ross (25/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> *edit* - Just visited the craftbrewer site, tried to order a 450g bag of Amarillo and got this message: "The selected quantity exceeds available stock. We currently have 0 items available."   *cry*



Back in stock  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Norsman (25/3/07)

Jye said:


> I havent picked up the dustiness of nottingham in my beers but others have. My current american wheat was done with nottingham and it has a very distinct grainy aroma and flavour, a little bit of a distraction from the wheat
> 
> Im now back using us56 and will give it another run with my regular beers to pick up any differences... it just seems to take so loooong to ferment compared to nottingham.



I did a double decoction because I undershot my initial target. So I ended up pulling a smaller decoction to raise the temp up to target. Overall my Sacch started at 60*, then went up to 65*... So on average it was fairly low, but I imagine that the malt profile might "mask" any dustiness given a double decoct with ~20% munich.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/3/07)

Ross said:


> Back in stock
> 
> Cheers Ross



You are never one to let down a customer Ross, excellent work as usual, just placed the order :beer: :beerbang:  :super: 

PZ.


----------



## redbeard (25/3/07)

i just did a double lcba (bright ale) clone using tony's recipe. have some us56 starting up and am no-chilling it for a ferment tmw night. will keg 1/2 & bottle the other. maybe be the july xmas syd swap or maybe force it on my bro-in-law for some beer education ...


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

Using up some of my NZ hops in this one tomorrow...
The hopburst mix is 5gms each of following - NZ Sty Goldings, Hallertau Aroma, Super Alpha, Sticklebract, NZ Cacade, B Saaz, Green bullet, Nelson sauvin & Southern Cross.

New World Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 28/03/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.4 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 14.3 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 
45.00 gm NZ Hop Burst mix [9.20%] (20 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
45.00 gm NZ Hop Burst mix [9.20%] (15 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
45.00 gm NZ Hop Burst mix [9.20%] (10 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
45.00 gm NZ Hop Burst mix [9.20%] (5 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
90.00 gm NZ Hop Burst mix [9.20%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Safale #056) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 % 
Bitterness: 58.3 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.8 EBC 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (28/3/07)

American Wheat beer today. Nearly fininshed sparging.
Have brewed it before and enjoyed it immensely.
Recipe as follows:
*
Summer in Downtown Chicago*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28-03-07 
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Time: 90 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type IBU 
3.16 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain
1.77 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain
0.11 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)
28.00 gm Cascade pellets[5.50%] (60 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade pellets [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo pellets [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
American Ale yeast (YeastLabs #A01) [Starter 500 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) 
Estimated Coloor: 6.3 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) 
Bitterness: 16.0 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.0-5.5 %) 

Mash Profile: Single Infusion, Medium Body (67 C), Batch Sparge

Great beer, with a tasty grainy & Amarillo flavr when young (the way wheat should be consumed).
To say that this beer is moreish would be an understatement.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Jye (28/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Great beer, with a tasty grainy & Amarillo flavr when young (the way wheat should be consumed).
> To say that this beer is moreish would be an understatement.
> 
> Beerz
> Seth



Looks good Seth :chug: but do you always get a grainy flavour from you american wheats? I love this style and if I had a house beer this would be it, but it is only the last version that I have picked up the grainy taste and Im blaming it on the nottingham yeast. All other versions have use us56 and been beautiful session beer.


----------



## Wardhog (28/3/07)

Fermenting a simple ale, BIAB style because my mash tun wasn't ready.

2.2kg ale malt
2.2kg pilsner malt
200g Carapils

15g POR at 60 min

US-56 at 16C.

Mash tun is now ready, so waving bye bye to BIAB before the first result is even ready.


----------



## Ross (28/3/07)

Brewed one of my favourites today...

Carbrook Alt 
Dusseldorf Altbier 
Type: All Grain
Date: 29/03/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 41.1 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 24.6 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.2 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.25 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
60.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.10%] (60 min) Hops 48.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Spalter [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 
Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.061 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 % 
Bitterness: 63.8 IBU Calories: 578 cal/l 
Est Color: 29.3 EBC

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (28/3/07)

You went the "dusty" Nottingham Ross :lol:


----------



## Ross (28/3/07)

Steve said:


> You went the "dusty" Nottingham Ross :lol:



It's great in an Alt  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (28/3/07)

Ross said:


> Brewed one of my favourites today...
> 
> Carbrook Alt
> Dusseldorf Altbier
> ...




Not hard to tell who owns a HBS Ross

Sometimes simple makes the best brew IMO
Still if you have it why not flirt it :super: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (28/3/07)

Doing an AndrewQLD's Oatmeal stout in the morning but have substitued the Maris Otter with Galaxy & am using Nottingham instead of WLP007.

:beer:


----------



## Ross (28/3/07)

Batz said:


> Not hard to tell who owns a HBS Ross
> 
> Sometimes simple makes the best brew IMO
> 
> Batz



Totally agree  & sometimes a more complicated one makes the best brew. I make 'em all ways, from single malt, single hopped brews to ones with a bit of everything - It's great to have the choice B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (28/3/07)

Jye said:


> Looks good Seth :chug: but do you always get a grainy flavour from you american wheats? I love this style and if I had a house beer this would be it, but it is only the last version that I have picked up the grainy taste and Im blaming it on the nottingham yeast. All other versions have use us56 and been beautiful session beer.


Jye,

Only brewed this one twice now. The first time, I had accidentally mixed 2 grain bills. So, clever me sez I'll take 5/12ths of the grain and make a 25l batch of Yankee wheat beer and the other 7/12ths of the grain and add some cane sugar to make a Belgian Golden ale at OG of 1.075.

I used US56 and attribute the graininess to German malt. Maybe I sparged too hot and extracted some graininess, or the beer was just young when I tasted it. Either way, it's a top swiller.

The original batch actually got to an F.G. of 1.003 and a whopping 5.6% alc. Not bad for a dry yeast.

Seth


----------



## browndog (30/3/07)

Just mashed in a Hobgoblin Ale according to the recipe Steve gave me. Nailed the mash temp and hopefully will remember to shut off the valve from the HLT while sparging today  

5kg Maris Otter
170g Crystal 55 L
30g Chocolate malt
30g Roasted malt (black patent)

57g Fuggles @ 60 mins (4.0%)
24g EKG @ 15 mins (5.00%)
20g EHG @ 1 mins

1 Whirlfloc...and US 56

Mashed @ 67
SG was 1054
FG was 1012

Steves beer looked a deep ruby red in his pic that he posted, using beersmith I've had to up the black and choc up to 50g to get 25.1 EBC and it still looks like an amber. What's the secret Steve? 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (30/3/07)

Tony,

FYI the current Bairds Chocolate is 1300 EBC when entering in Beersmith etc. Right up the top of its range.

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (30/3/07)

buggered if I know Browndog....the beer did appear to be slightly darker in the photo but yes it was kind of dark ambery, darky ruby red if you know what I mean :blink: 

Tomorrow im doing one of my favourites: APA Zinger and using up a few ingredients lying around.

4kg Marris Otter
500gms Pilsner Malt
384gms Carapils
40gms Med crystal
25gms Roasted malt

45gms Amarillo @ 60
25gms Amarillo @ 30
20gms Amarillo @ 15 & Whirlfloc
20gms Cascade @ 10
20gms Cascade @ 0
20gms Cascade dry hop

1 x US56 Dry yeast

YUM
Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (30/3/07)

Ross said:


> Tony,
> 
> FYI the current Bairds Chocolate is 1300 EBC when entering in Beersmith etc. Right up the top of its range.
> 
> cheers Ross



That's weird, Black (patent) malt is only listed at 985.0 EBC Ross.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> That's weird, Black (patent) malt is only listed at 985.0 EBC Ross.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Browndog the roasted malt i used is Maltcraft 1200 - 1400 EBC and the Chocolate was Maltcraft 500 - 800 EBC

Cheers
Steve

BD - I think ive given you a bum steer when I said black patent?


----------



## mikem108 (30/3/07)

Tommorow I hope to make a version of Three Floyds Alpha King with the bitterness and alcohol turned down a bit.


----------



## Ross (30/3/07)

browndog said:


> That's weird, Black (patent) malt is only listed at 985.0 EBC Ross.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Current Bairds Black patent is 1700 EBC.

full specs available on all the malt I supply, upon request.
When we get our new site up & running, all this info will be available online.

cheers Ross


----------



## RobW (31/3/07)

Just mashed in an Amarillo/Cascade APA.
About 1050 and 50 IBU with lots of late hop additions.
Came out great last time so we'll see if we can repeat the dose.


----------



## Duff (31/3/07)

Sparging an ESB now. Sort of a cross between the Hobgoblin and the Firkin Bitter. 1.051, 47IBU, Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (31/3/07)

Busy day, got a good weizen in the fermenter and am currently mashing-in Screwtops Smoked Irish Red Ale.
The hefe-weizen is a simple recipe

2.5kg wheat
2kg Pils malt
0.5kg Cara-pils
22gm Hallertau hops -60min
14gm Tetnanger -15min
10gm Tettnanger - 0min

but its smooth and tasty... B)


----------



## Steve (31/3/07)

Duff - any chance of the recipe?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Keifer (31/3/07)

This is mashing now...

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.40
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.97
Anticipated EBC: 17.6
Anticipated IBU: 27.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.002 167
4.5 0.20 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 1.002 92
68.2 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.030 3
22.7 1.00 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.010 4

Exract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 8.05 10.5 60 min.
40.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.22 9.4 30 min.
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.22 4.7 20 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.40 1.4 10 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.40 1.1 2 min.


----------



## Duff (31/3/07)

Steve said:


> Duff - any chance of the recipe?
> Cheers
> Steve



No problem. Boiling away ATM.

Cheers.

----------

07-16 English Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.55
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.51
Anticipated SRM: 8.6
Anticipated IBU: 46.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.6 8.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
2.9 0.25 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 74
2.9 0.25 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 2
0.6 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.00 g. Fuggle Plug 5.40 26.7 60 min.
39.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 13.3 45 min.
52.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 6.7 20 min.
13.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## Tony (1/4/07)

Sparging my English Imperial IPA right now.

1st runnoff went to the kettle @ 1.090 :super: 

A quick batch sparge with 20 liters in the 12 KG mash should see me with mw 1.090 target after a 90 min boil easy  

here is the final recipe i deciced on

Will let you know how it went in a couple of hours

Choke a Pom IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.50
Anticipated OG: 1.091 Plato: 21.67
Anticipated EBC: 20.8
Anticipated IBU: 128.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.0 10.70 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
7.0 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 28.7 First WH
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 29.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 11.1 20 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 9.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 6.6 10 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 5.9 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. First Gold  Pellet 7.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-56 fresh yeast cake


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/4/07)

Bloody hell Tony!! You must have spent all morning at the scales. :lol: 

Reckon I could smell that down here in Melbourne. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/4/07)

Very interesting beer Tony  , I'd love to try a bottle, as been planning something similar myself & would love to know how the pommie hops come across at 100+IBU's

We'll have to arrange a swap if you're interested? 

Cheers Ross


----------



## andrewl (1/4/07)

Put together a stout yesterday... Simple and easy one.

Morgans Dockside Stout
200g Choc Grain (steeped for 20mins)
30g Goldings @ 60mins
30g Goldings @ 30mins
30g Goldings @ 5mins
600g Dark Malt
400g Maltodextrin

OG: 1.042

Yeast: Wyeast 1048 Irish Red Ale

Cheer,
Andrew


----------



## Tony (1/4/07)

just got it all in the kettle!

Pre-boil specs say 40 liters @ 1.067

I got 24 liters @ 1.067 

thats like 83% efficiency i think. I usually only get 75%

Mark told me i would get a couple of extra points with the IMC malt and he was right.

I had to throw in another 30g of EKG (thats what i had on hand) while it was comming up to the boil to get the 120 IBU i wanted.
I also found i had 20g of northdown left in the bad after all that so i just chucked it in for the flame out addition 

Here are some pics. THe mash is in a 50 liter vessel....... not bad for a 30 liter batch

I am using 2 hop socks for this monster...... im going to need them.

the hops in the jars are from L to R a 45 min addition of target, and the 20, 10 and flame out additions of the hop mixes.

THe bramling cross smells great, like citris peel, even before it goes in the brew.

I will be using this again is a bitter to try it out for sure.

Ross....... im up for a swap with ya, as long as it aint bodily fluids  

Maybe one of your big IBU numbers.

This will be bottles in champain bottles and corked and caged so it could be a month or 2 before its gassed up.

Will keep you posted.

cheers


----------



## Tony (1/4/07)

cooling it now.

I hit my gravity @ 1.090 

we had some people here and they took off cause they couldnt handle the fumes.

The wife and kids have been next door and the neighnours were saying..... whats that smell........ its strong!! 

the house litterly stinks of hops.

I love it 

cheers


----------



## Doc (1/4/07)

Just about to dough in a Biere de Mars. An April fools joke it is not 

Doc


----------



## johnno (1/4/07)

Heating strike water for the following recipe.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.6 IBU 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

I have a US 56 and Nottingham dry yeasts.

Any suggestions as to which one may go better with this grain bill?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Steve (1/4/07)

Cheers for the recipe Duff

As for you Tony - jeezus! a double hop sock job - thats awesome!

Johhno - go the US 56

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Weizguy (1/4/07)

johnno said:


> Heating strike water for the following recipe.
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 %
> ...


Johhno, That brew might be a little dry with the the US56. I prob go the (dusty) Nottingham.

Depends if U like your beer dry or a little malty and fruity.

As for myself, I am brewing yeast cultures this weekend, using leftover wort (filtered trub) which I have bottled and stored in my freezer. I re-boil and cool before adding it to the PET bottle.
I have attempted to reclaim a WLP380 (Hefeweizen IV) from one of Berto's Xmas case beers, a WLP300 from a yeast culture of JS colonial Wheat (no date on my culture), and 2nd gen reculture form Duff's Kolsch (to go into my no-chill Kolsch).

Also started a YeastLabs A01 (American ale, similar to W1056 and WLP001), as well as a Bavarian lager culture for my Baltik Porter.

Later, I intend to start a London Ale yeast (W1028) from the sediment in one of my bottles of Classic English Pale Ale, and one from a Xmas case bottle that I will need assistance to identify. The bottle is a CUB crown seal jobbie, and it looks like it had a label on it...gone now. It was a very pale beer, low-hopped with notes of apricot and maybe banana. There is an identifying mark on the lid that will jog someone's memory. Was it Berp's Wit?




Seth


----------



## lucas (1/4/07)

lucas said:


> Thinking about doing up an aussie style ale (light in colour, lowly IBUs) so I have something to give to my less adventurous friends to make them realise how much better flavours your can get in beer. going to find out what these crystal hops are like in the process  I figure the whole packet at 15 mins should get me masses of flavour, and a fair whack of aroma, while not being so bitter that I can't get others to try it.
> 
> Lucas' Aussie Ale
> American Light/Standard/Premium Lager
> ...


well i finally got around to brewing this today, I ended up changing the grist to 5.5kg total, 50% split between pale and pilsner malt and shifted the hop additions to 20minutes. got up much, much later than planned and didnt get the mash started until after 3pm and finished up around 7. came out to 15 plato but I have no idea how much wort i ended up with yet so i dont know how my efficiency is. the boil off calculations in beersmith seem to underestimate for me most of the time. crystal hops smell great btw


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

Just mashed in my Red Bavarian Weizen.
Here is the rice just before it was added to the mash.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## petesbrew (2/4/07)

Doc said:


> Just mashed in my Red Bavarian Weizen.
> Here is the rice just before it was added to the mash.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Wow, how does the red rice taste, Doc?
I work just a few doors away from that shop in Campbell st you got it from. 
May try some when I eventually move to partials.


----------



## Jye (2/4/07)

That looks amazing, please post a pick of the final wort colour.


----------



## Steve (2/4/07)

if you look at Docs rice long enough im sure it starts to move :blink: is it just me?


----------



## Fents (2/4/07)

Did two batch's yesterday :

1st - An English IPA that im gonna throw corriander seeds and orange peel into.

2nd - A Honey Blonde

Started at 9am finished cleaning up by 4.30pm.

I dont think double batch's are good for beginners. Was hard work. Plus my gas bottles ran out 45mins into the last boil so i just threw the aroma hops in, the whirfloc and let it sit for 10-15mins then into the fermenter.


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

petesbrew said:


> Wow, how does the red rice taste, Doc?
> I work just a few doors away from that shop in Campbell st you got it from.
> May try some when I eventually move to partials.



To be honest I had a hiccup with the rice cooker, and forgot to taste it in my rush to get it into the mash and take a picture.



Jye said:


> That looks amazing, please post a pick of the final wort colour.



Will do.
70 mins left to go on the mash. 
Used 500gr (2.3kg Pils, 2.3kg Wheat), so should give it a nice red tinge.

Doc


----------



## Ash H (2/4/07)

Have the following extract & spec grain brew in the fermenter atm...

4l boil (only have a small pot)
500gm LDME
250gm medium crystal
8gm PoR (9.1%aa) & 2gm Amarillo (8.9%aa) @ 60min (11.3 IBU)
10gm Amarillo @ 20min (6.8 IBU)
10gm Amarillo @ 10min (4.1 IBU)

1.5kg Extra pale malt extract stirred in at flameout
Made up to 20l, US56 yeast

Made similar previously with more PoR for bittering & a single 10gm @15min of Amarillo & it was bloody nice so hopefully this is an improvement. Fermenting at 18-20deg


----------



## devo (2/4/07)

I'm going to start fermenting 40ltrs of Stout tonight when I get home from work. If my wyeast London Ale III starter that I prepared last night is anything to go by it should turn out a corker. The little buggers are going nuts. :beerbang: 


Using Stout wort and yeast nutrient helps..


----------



## Bobby (2/4/07)

Just mashed in, used farb malt rather than carafa.

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-B European Dark Lager, Schwarzbier

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 40 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.73
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.68
Anticipated SRM: 24.6
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.6 2.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
4.0 0.23 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 660
26.2 1.50 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 13
26.2 1.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.50 18.2 60 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Whole 4.50 7.9 20 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Whole 4.50 1.7 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.05 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP800 Pilsner Lager


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

Jye said:


> That looks amazing, please post a pick of the final wort colour.



Started the sparge and it had no attributable colour from the rice, so I cooked up the other 500gr and added it for a mash out. Sparging now, and there seems to be some colour coming though.
Will post a piccie post sparge, of hopefully a red tinged wort 

Doc

PS: Blew up the rice cooker :angry:


----------



## Stuster (2/4/07)

Didn't manage to get any brewing done on the weekend, so I'm doing two brews today.  

First up was the Brewboard Community Spring Ale. Scaled it down a bit in gravity and bitterness for some easy drinking. :chug: 

38L batch
OG 1047
IBUs 30
EBC 9

1.7kg Weyermann Munich I
1.2kg JW Export Pilsner
1.2kg Bairds Maris Otter
1.2kg Weyermann Vienna
1.2kg JW Wheat	

3g gypsum in mash

60g Amarillo FWH
20g EKG @ 20, 15, 10, 5
2 plugs Czech Saaz LWH (one in each no-chill cube)

I'm going to do half of it with Wyeast 1007, and the other half I'm not sure, but possibly with the WL320. It's the American Hefeweizen yeast, but it's basically a clean ale yeast and it was originally an Altbier yeast.

And I've just mashed in a Robust Porter, at the top end of the scale for winter nights. :super: 

38L batch
Expected OG 1064
Expected IBUs 49
Expected EBC 55

7.5kg JW Trad Ale
500g JW Dark Crystal
350g JW Chocolate malt
300g Bairds Pale Chocolate
300g JW Amber malt
300g Bairds Brown malt

10g CaCO3 in mash	

40g Target (11%) @ 60
Willamette (4.9%) 60g @60, [email protected] 

This one smelled great at mash in. Half will definitely be done with the Timothy Taylor yeast. The other half I was thinking of WLP009, the Coopers yeast. Has anybody used this yeast for a porter (or a stout)?


----------



## Jye (2/4/07)

Doc said:


> Started the sparge and it had no attributable colour from the rice, so I cooked up the other 500gr and added it for a mash out. Sparging now, and there seems to be some colour coming though.
> Will post a piccie post sparge, of hopefully a red tinged wort
> 
> Doc
> ...



Wont you get unconverted starches in the kettle if you added the rice at mash out?


----------



## crozdog (2/4/07)

i did the following irish red on Saturday:

54l batch
10kg JWM Ale
1kg JWM Crystal
70g Roast Barley
500g Wheat

45g 5% fuggles @60
45g 5% fuggles @ 30
30g 5.7% EKG @ 10

Mashed at 64-65

Ended up @ 1051 & 25 IBU into 2 cubes. Now to whip up a starter for the Wyeast Irish Ale smack pack. 

BTW, Thanks for the EKG Stu!


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

Jye said:


> Wont you get unconverted starches in the kettle if you added the rice at mash out?



I actually ended up cooling the second batch of rice to 66degC before adding, let it sit for 10 mins then started a slow sparge.

Seems this rice didn't really want to give up much of its colour. Seems most was left in the mash.
Fingers crossed there will be a hint of red left in the beer.

Doc


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

Well there is a hint, but that is about it.
Maybe I need to find another brand of read rice.
Here is the bottom of the kettle, and a small bottle that will be used for a starter.

Doc


----------



## tangent (2/4/07)

dare i suggest normal rice and carared Doc?


----------



## Doc (2/4/07)

tangent said:


> dare i suggest normal rice and carared Doc?



I was inspired by Radical Brewing, to try something a bit different. Used my Bavarian Wezien that I had perfected as the base, and was looking for a real girly Weizen.
Yeah a little be of Crystal or Choc would have given the desired effect. At least I've tried brewing with rice now 

Doc


----------



## Steve (5/4/07)

As usual im pulling one out of my arse :blink: 

Munich 58 Ale

3kg Munich Type 2
2kg Mariss Otter
25gms Roasted Malt

Saaz @ 60 mins
Hall Mittlefruh @ 30 mins
Hall Hersbrucker @ 15 mins & Whirlfloc
Saaz @ 10 mins
Hall Mittlefruh @ 0 mins

Nottingham Ale dry yeast x 1

Havent decided on hop weights yet. I did one similar a few months ago with pilsner malt instead of ale and S189 instead of Nottingham which was very nice. Thoughts, jeers, woohoos, forget it anyone?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/4/07)

it's a bit late but finally putting down that octoberfest/maerzen over the long weekend

1.056
23L
28 IBU
12.5 SRM
65% Eff.

all weyermann malts:
pilsner 2.6K
Munich II 1.5K
Vienna 1.5K
Melanoidin .3K
caramunich I .2K
carawheat .2k

hallertau hersbrucker 43G first wort hop

1tsp calcium carbonate
1tsp table salt 

wyeast 2206 baverian lager

this is my first lager in the new brewfridge so i can brew it at 9C

i'm going to dump a dopplebock onto the primary trub in a couple weeks time (don't tell the style police)

-Phill


----------



## Doc (5/4/07)

Just about to start the sparge on a Kolsch. Tomorrow should be an Alt. Keeping it German 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher (5/4/07)

Radical Brewing as well this Easter long weekend....

Original Inspiration from Guest Lurker

Going to make a Bergamot Tea Rice lager. It will be a similar recipe to the GT Rice Lager but I'm going to infuse some locally made Earl Grey tea. Earl Grey Tea is flavoured with the herb Bergamot (and this local brand is highly loaded with the stuff). As used in Deus Champaign beer... Well that's the idea anyway... Will see how it goes


----------



## big d (5/4/07)

Your definetly on the fringe there Asher.Be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/4/07)

Asher said:


> Going to make a Bergamot Tea Rice lager.



Put me down for a six pack. Maybe half of them "dry teaed" with a bag in the bottle.


----------



## kook (5/4/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Put me down for a six pack. Maybe half of them "dry teaed" with a bag in the bottle.



Not again :lol: I think a strainer may have been appropriate for the previous "dry teaed" beer.


----------



## kook (5/4/07)

Will be attempting my first lagers, and first two-brew day on Saturday. First recipe will be a Kellerbier, second an Aussie Lager for my fiance's dad. This should tie-up my fermentation fridge till the BBD in May.

*Kellerbier*
_Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33 IBU
Boil Time: 90 Minutes_

62.5% Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
25.0% Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)
12.5% Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)
1.5 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer

100.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10%] (@75 min) 29.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10%] (@10 min) 3.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10%] (@ Flame-Out)
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (@10 min)

I've got a 5 litre starter of Munich Lager chilled down in the fridge, ready to decant. Will mash at about 67-68, ferment about 9-10. 

*Aussie Lager*
_Batch Size: 30.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 12.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBU
Boil Time: 70 Minutes_

89.3% Pale Malt (Kirin) (4.3 EBC)
4.9% Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC)
5.8% Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC)
1.5 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer

25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.20%] (@60 min) 21.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.10%] (@10 min) 2.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (@10 min)

Pretty much the same mash temps for this one. I'm going to use two packs of 34/70, also at around 9-10 degrees. Do you think I've maybe over-done the hops on this one? I'm considering dropping it back down to 20 gm of each?


edit - Change of hop schedule for Kellerbier.


----------



## devo (5/4/07)

I will hopefully knock out a kolsch, Coppers clone and APA this weekend.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/4/07)

I've got this planned for the weekend 

Can't find where I got the recipe from - so if it's one of yours I do apologise - I have tweaked it a little any how

My first APA  

Cheers


Batch Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.22
Anticipated OG: 1.050
Anticipated SRM: 7.3
Anticipated IBU: 30.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

% Amount Name 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.5 3.69 kg. IMC Ale Malt 
5.0 0.21 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 
5.0 0.21 kg. Wheat Malt 
2.5 0.11 kg. Crystal 60L 

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 18.1 60 min.
7.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 7.5 30 min.
18.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 5.1 10 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
SAFAle US-56


----------



## hockadays (5/4/07)

kook,

I think your hops are ok and wouldn't cut them down. Should come out fine...


----------



## Malnourished (5/4/07)

kook said:


> Will be attempting my first lagers, and first two-brew day on Saturday. First recipe will be a Kellerbier...


Please tell me more about this kellerbier.

For instance, are you planning on serving it via gravity? Krusening? Fiddling with the water chemistry? I guess I'm curious as to whether you're doing anything out of the ordinary to make it particularly "kellery."

Only four months till I'm back in Bamberg...


----------



## therook (5/4/07)

My 2nd AG...cant go any worse than my first....or....can it  


A copy of Trough Lollys SNPA

SNPA

Rook


----------



## kook (5/4/07)

Malnourished said:


> Please tell me more about this kellerbier.
> 
> For instance, are you planning on serving it via gravity? Krusening? Fiddling with the water chemistry? I guess I'm curious as to whether you're doing anything out of the ordinary to make it particularly "kellery."
> 
> Only four months till I'm back in Bamberg...



I'm not doing much to it out of the ordinary, though I do intend to prime it in the keg (DME) to around 1.8 volumes rather than force carb. Will just use the CO2 to dispense it.

Are there any recommendations you could make to alter the water appropriately?


----------



## devo (5/4/07)

therook said:


> My 2nd AG...cant go any worse than my first....or....can it
> A copy of Trough Lollys SNPA
> 
> SNPA
> ...





Don't worry rook, It will most likely be better. The first AG I attempted was an IRA which turned to be totally crap. I soldiered on with something a little simpler and haven't looked back.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/4/07)

devo said:


> Don't worry rook, It will most likely be better. The first AG I attempted was an IRA



An IRA? Hope it didn't blow up in your face. :lol: 

I'm hoping to do a CSA clone... Or will it be a bitter? Might have to toss a coin.  

Warren -


----------



## Malnourished (5/4/07)

kook said:


> I'm not doing much to it out of the ordinary, though I do intend to prime it in the keg (DME) to around 1.8 volumes rather than force carb. Will just use the CO2 to dispense it.


That's probably what I'd do too, though serving by gravity would be nice if it wasn't such a hassle.


kook said:


> Are there any recommendations you could make to alter the water appropriately?


Not really. I thought Mahr's U tasted incredibly chalky - it took a lot of adjusting to - and Wilde Rose was probably heading down that path too, so perhaps (not knowing what Perth's water is like) a small bit of chalk and gypsum would be appropriate? That said, I have no idea what Franconian water is like either (and can't find anything by Googling)... but I always assumed it'd be similar to Munich.


----------



## SJW (5/4/07)

Over easter I am doing a JS Golden Ale AG clone and a Kolsch. Can's wait as I have just got my March pump plumbed in. So no more lifting hot water into mash tuns for me!


STEVE


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/4/07)

Will be brewing a variation of the Fly Blown Belgian this weekend.
Using the Leuven Ale yeast instead of 1762.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (5/4/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Will be brewing a variation of the Fly Blown Belgian this weekend.
> Using the Leuven Ale yeast instead of 1762.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Go, you good thing!

I was thinking, just the other day, about doing another of those soon.
Remarkable ale, and mine was brewed using S33 yeast last time.

W1762 this time, though.

However for this weekend, I plan to brew a Belgian Golden ale with an accidental grain bill (2 grain bills combined and then divided).

Seth


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/4/07)

Malnourished said:


> , so perhaps (not knowing what Perth's water is like) a small bit of chalk and gypsum would be appropriate?



Hey Kook

There is enough if that shit in the water when it comes out the tap in Perth I wouldnt be adding any more.


----------



## petesbrew (5/4/07)

Getting ready for a nice rich dark ale this weekend, should be ready for the Xmas case


----------



## browndog (6/4/07)

Just about to head under the house to fire up the HLT and mill to make this one

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cascade Pale Ale II
Brewer: Tony 
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 54.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 87.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 8.7 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
25.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (60 min) Hops 30.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade Plugs [6.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 100 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.98 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Can't think of a better way to spend a paid day off :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (6/4/07)

browndog said:


> Just about to head under the house to fire up the HLT and mill to make this one
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Cascade Pale Ale II
> ...



Hope that you don't get the slimy head and cloudy body from the us-56 like I did.


----------



## devo (6/4/07)

I went a tad silly and punched out 2 AG brews today :beerbang: 

1st one being 45ltr of my APA hop fantastic. 2nd being 45ltr Coopers Sparkling Ale copy.

90ltr of beer in one day... :blink: In addition to the other 80ltr of Stout and Czech larger I've got happily fermenting away I don't think I need to brew for awhile.....  


cheers to warren for popping over today for a quick visit.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/4/07)

Yet another APA for me (hoping to brew Easter Monday)  

Basic stuff, lots of Amarillo, maybe some Cascade and some Nugget or POR for bittering. 

5kg of Wyerman Pils as a base with some torrefied wheat thrown in. 

A pattern is developing here...super basic (grain-wise) APAs...I love 'em! :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/4/07)

devo said:


> I went a tad silly and punched out 2 AG brews today
> 
> 1st one being 45ltr of my APA hop fantastic. 2nd being 45ltr Coopers Sparkling Ale copy.
> 
> ...



No worries Devo. Was my pleasure and really enjoyed checking out the rig. 

You've got me thinking about brewery configuration, pumps and Horizon hops. Just got my daughter in time too. :lol: 

Think I'll go with the Coopers clone Monday. B) 

BTW... Did the 15 min Hallertau addition fall in by accident?  

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (7/4/07)

Brewin my CAP again as my first keg is almost gone  

Lemon Yellow Sun
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 3/02/2007 
Style: Classic American Pilsner Brewer: jim 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 33.60 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 76.6 % 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 48.0
best lager I have ever tasted!!!! to better it I may need to mash a tad lower next time and up the saaz on the late gift addition

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 75.5 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.9 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
40.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (3 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
22.00 L Rain water Water 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.044-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Color: 3.0 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % 
Actual Calories: 474 cal/l 

Happy Easter, JJ


----------



## Tyred (7/4/07)

Hopefully making up a simple dark ale.

Coopers dark ale kit
1kg light DME
500g Brown Sugar
250g Chocolate Malt (Steep ~ 20 - 30 min)
Hallertau hops 10g @ 20 mins
10g @ flameout
Brewcellar English Ale Yeast (If this is dead , probably switch to US-56)

This is assuming I can bottle the porter and rack the brown ale first.


----------



## NRB (7/4/07)

I'm going to wiegh out my grains shortly for an overnight mash on this one:

NRB's Old Peculier Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

19-A Strong Ale, Old Ale

Min OG: 1.060 Max OG: 1.108
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 80
Min Clr: 25 Max Clr: 68 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.87
Anticipated OG: 1.063 Plato: 15.42
Anticipated EBC: 53.7
Anticipated IBU: 35.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 17.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 32.21 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 11.64 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.2 4.30 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 37.00 7
9.8 0.57 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 34.00 145
4.9 0.29 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 35.00 3
2.4 0.14 kg. JWM Roasted Malt Australia 32.00 1613
9.8 0.57 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 46.21 0

Potential represented as Points per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 25.7 60 min.
27.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 10.2 15 min.


Yeast
-----
Munton's Gold



Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.30
Water Qts: 14.00 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 13.25 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.50 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 16.79 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Any comments before I go ahead? :chug:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/4/07)

I've come to the point where my APAs are not giving me what I want in the flavour department and so yet more hops again <_< 

Please tell me, in the recipe below, is adding a heap of late hops like indicated what "hopbursting" is? 

Damn, I hope it works, brewing this tomorrow:





Even using an almost all-Pils grist I'm really having trouble overcoming the malt/hop flavour profile and think it may have something to do with the not-so-vigorous boil attained when using my electric element...so what ProMash says with regards to IBUs and such cannot be taken as gospel in my case :unsure: 
(plus given the effects of drinking my produce, I'd say efficiency is probably much better than the set 75%...although I've not even bothered to check with a hydrometer since setting up this gear...been too pissed :lol: )

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/4/07)

NRB, please excuse my ignorance, but I have question or two:

You say "overnight mash", 
The info given quotes all mash times as "0". 

I know I'm missing something here, being very new to the AG game. 

Could you please explain what's going on to me? (PM if you don't want to clog this thread with off-topic stuff)  

Cheers :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## NRB (7/4/07)

I'll try to answer both posts here. I understood hopburst to be multiple hop additions, almost continual hopping throughout the boil rather than a single huge addition. This gives a more 'rounded' flavour and aroma for want of a better word.

As for my overnight mashing, Promash doesn't allow me to enter such a long timeframe so I didn't input the data.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/4/07)

NRB said:


> I'll try to answer both posts here. I understood hopburst to be multiple hop additions, almost continual hopping throughout the boil rather than a single huge addition. This gives a more 'rounded' flavour and aroma for want of a better word.
> 
> As for my overnight mashing, Promash doesn't allow me to enter such a long timeframe so I didn't input the data.



Thanks for that, I appreciate the reply  

Could you please elaborate on the overnight mashing bit? 

Do you mash in at a certain temp and then just leave it and ignore the decrease in temperature or what? As you can see I'm still very confuzzled h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## Stuster (7/4/07)

FB, as NRB says, hopbursting is all (or most) of the hops from 30 onwards, usually every 5 minutes. So why not try adding the the Amarillo 25g @ 30, 20, 10, 5, 0. Then dry hop with what you've got left (or 35g say) and bitter with some of the Nugget if you need to. I've recently found dry hopping to be great (especially for no-chilling). :chug:


----------



## NRB (8/4/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Could you please elaborate on the overnight mashing bit?
> 
> Do you mash in at a certain temp and then just leave it and ignore the decrease in temperature or what? As you can see I'm still very confuzzled h34r:



In a nutshell, yes. There have been a couple of threads in the past Overnight Mashing comes to mind. I've only done and ONM once and it worked out okay - it did drop a lot even though I wrapped it all up in blankets, but I did leave it for more than 12 hours.


----------



## Jye (8/4/07)

Fingerlickin, If you are going to use 150g of hops then give hopbursting a go like Stuster suggested. If you can use 2 different hops for complexity and I would only hop it to about 40 IBUs.


----------



## Doc (8/4/07)

Just transferred to two cubes my latest Alt.

Doc


----------



## sqyre (8/4/07)

Tommorrow i will be firing up the "Stairway" 

I'm looking at 2 double batches of Mothballs Golden Ale clone...to keep me in stock..

Although i have already encountered a serious keg shortage..

May have to invest in some new cubes..I have a heap but they havent been in service for quite a while..

I was looking at an old fermenter considering wether to clean it out and use it and when i turned the tap the whole thing snapped into 3 pieces... :lol: 

Definatly time for a gear upgrade..

Sqyre..


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/4/07)

Thanks for the hopping advice guys, but...oops too late:




Will take the advice on board next time (hopefully tomorrow if I can source more grain) :beer: 

BTW, the smell when cubing was great and a taste of my sticky fingers (after some spillage) also gave great promise  

PZ.


----------



## Steve (8/4/07)

Just finished cleaning up after this:

Munich 58 Ale

23 litres

3kg Munch Type 2
2 kg Mariss Otter
25gms Roasted malt


65 gms Saaz @ 60 mins
20 gms US Tettnant @ 30 mins
10 gms Hall Mittlwfruh @ 15 mins + whirlfloc
10gms HM @ 0 mins

Nottingham dry yeast x 1

Mashed at 65

cant type - half pissed :super: tis gonig to be a strang one.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. OG 1050


----------



## Jazzafish (8/4/07)

My first brew in well over a month... just mashed it in!

It is an all progress ESB, using some hops I won in a comp... thankyou craftbrewer for sponsoring. :beerbang: 

See how these hops taste :chug: 

Progress ESB

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.85
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.30
Anticipated EBC: 18.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.8 4.50 kg. Bairds Marris Otter Great Britain 1.037 5
4.1 0.20 kg. Bairds Torrified Wheat 1.030 1
2.1 0.10 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.002 110
1.0 0.05 kg. JW Roasted Black Australia 1.035 893

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Progress Whole 5.70 23.2 60 min.
20.00 g. Progress Whole 5.70 7.9 30 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Unit(s)Whirfloc Tablet Fining 20 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


----------



## matti (8/4/07)

Bunny pale Ale Partial

What was left in brew cupboard to make space for winterbrewing

2kgs pale barley 
2.5 kgs liquid pale malt (1.5 kgs black Rock)
+left overs (Dextrin sugar and dme approx .5 kilo
mashed at 66 dropped to 63.

Fly sparged to 16 litres with 80 degrees h2o
Boil an hour
golding 25g 60 min
80 g Hallertauer 50 min
25 g Saaz 10 min
1tablet whirlflock 10 min
Added 1kgs malt for 60 min added blackrock can at end
US-56
topped up to 22.5 litres
No water adjustment made

may have to dry hop this one 
very malty 
OG 1.054
4 hour since pitch and action


----------



## goatherder (8/4/07)

I just pitched the yeast on this one:

Oatmeal Stout
OG 1.048
77% Maris Otter
8% Instant Oats
6% Pale Choc (500EBC)
4% Dark Crystal (350EBC)
5% Roast Barley, added 10mins before the end of the mash
52g Willamette Flowers at 60 min - 30 IBU
Wyeast 1318 from slurry

It's as black as coal and smells divine. My very first stout.


----------



## brendanos (8/4/07)

Brewed an Alt today, 20% Pils, 30% Vienna, 30% Munich, 20% Dark Munich and a touch of ground Carafa Sp III, hopped to 50IBU with Spalt and Horizon, flavoured with Spalt, Spalt, NZ Hallertau, Saaz, and Spalt. Hopefully can keen it down at 17 degrees for the 1007 to behave.

Would love to brew a few more beers (english bitter, imp pils, weizen doppelbock, iipa) before my uni mid-semester break is over, though my warehouse job hasn't payed me since returning there 6 weeks ago, so I see that dream fading fast... hopefully my beer demo job will finance at least one more brew.


----------



## big d (8/4/07)

Well after jealously following this thread for so long and not brewing for over 4-5 months i can finally say ive set up my gear and laid to rest 2 brews in one day.An IPA and a Bohemian Pilsner.Not without its dramas-gas ran out so flogged the house gas bottle.The HLT leaked like a sieve and i forgot a few odds and ends but overall had a great day.Even the neighbours popped over with a few beers and whiskeys so ended up a great day.Think they have decided my shed is the place to be when im laying down a beer.Theyve even donated a couch for the shed so i will pick that up tomorrow before heading off for a BBQ.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/07)

Get this one going in around 6 hours from now. Plain old Sparkling Ale. :beerbang: 

Sparkling Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B Light Hybrid Beer, Blonde Ale

Min OG: 1.038 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.40
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.04
Anticipated EBC: 12.7
Anticipated IBU: 24.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.3 4.50 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
1.5 0.16 kg. Bairds Amber Malt UK 1.033 133
43.3 4.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
2.3 0.24 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
9.6 1.00 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 9.20 23.3 60 min.
15.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 1.5 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Coopers Australian Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.40
Total Water Qts: 69.99 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 68 66.23 7.05
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 21.58 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 69.99 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 72.51 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Warren -


----------



## sqyre (9/4/07)

Not much going on here....

Woke up bright and early to get stuck in and relised my gas bottle is nearly empty.. :angry: 

lucky i hadn't started the Mash...  



Sqyre....


----------



## oldbugman (9/4/07)

Blue Gun Pilsner

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

02-A Pilsner, German Pilsner (Pils)

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.10
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.91
Anticipated SRM: 4.4
Anticipated IBU: 40.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.9 0.25 kg. Carapils Germany 1.033 2
2.0 0.10 kg. Melanoidin Malt Germany 1.033 30
88.2 4.50 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
4.9 0.25 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 23.3 60 min.
25.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 10.4 15 min.
25.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 6.5 5 min.


----------



## Doc (9/4/07)

big d said:


> Not without its dramas-gas ran out so flogged the house gas bottle.





sqyre said:


> Woke up bright and early to get stuck in and relised my gas bottle is nearly empty.. :angry:



My gas bottle ran out with 1min30sec left of the boil yesterday. Close enough to the end, so didn't switch over to the spare 

Doc


----------



## JCG (9/4/07)

1st brew in 6 months:

Morgans Amber Ale Kit
1 Kg Malt Extract
250g LDME 
500g Dextrose
Hallertauer

Boilled for an hour added tblspoon hop at 3 30 min intervails.

Doesn't taste to bad out of the fermenter.

Went off in the fermenter overnight and am still cleaning up the mess!

Cheers JCG


----------



## Barramundi (9/4/07)

just put my small batch all grain #2 into the fermenter, a basic ale using nottingham yeast, also have a coopers original pale ale in the rack ...


----------



## winkle (9/4/07)

Doc said:


> My gas bottle ran out with 1min30sec left of the boil yesterday. Close enough to the end, so didn't switch over to the spare
> 
> Doc



Note to self: refill my freakin gas bottle before the next batch - there isn't a spare!


----------



## Jazzafish (9/4/07)

winkle said:


> Note to self: refill my freakin gas bottle before the next batch - there isn't a spare!




Been a few times that I have had a speedy drive to get some gas!


----------



## Tony (9/4/07)

I have 3 gass bottles.

1 for the BBQ
1 for the brew
1 full in case either runs out on me.

cheers


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (9/4/07)

Almost ready to sparge today's effort.

Kept the hopping down on this one, hoping for a nice lawnmower beer  

5kg Marris Otter (thanks Steve  )
250g Torrified Wheat
17g Chinook for 60 mins
20g Nugget for 60 mins
15g Cascade for 15 mins
40g Amarillo at "flameout". 

Will no-chill & ferment with US-56. 

PZ.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/07)

Tony said:


> I have 3 gass bottles.
> 
> 1 for the BBQ
> 1 for the brew
> ...



Similar Tony but not totally the same.

1 for the BBQ
1 for the brew
1 full for the patio heater that never gets used (in other words 2 for the brew). :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## brendanos (9/4/07)

My gas ran out yesterday too, now that you all mention it. It was pre boil (I flame on first runnings) but luckily had a spare ready and waiting. Thank (zombie) christ for forethought*.







*and for the public holidays.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (9/4/07)

Usually the AG output of my brewery is only about one per month due to time constraints, but I got lucky and had a quite productive weekend:




(recipes already posted)

A mate came over today just before the boil started...we were so busy drinking and chatting that I forgot to set the timer when adding the 60 minute addition. 
We took a guess and set the timer accordingly. 
After cubing we both had a sip from the transfer hose and agreed it should be pretty good  


I'm yet to run out of "gas"  




PZ.


----------



## brendanos (10/4/07)

I'd be pretty darn concerned if you did...


----------



## Wardhog (10/4/07)

Put down my nod to JS Golden Ale on the weekend :

4.5kg pale ale malt
0.25kg Crystal 60L

15g POR @ 60
20g Amarillo @30
10g Amarillo @5

Single infusion mash at 64C, first drive of the SS braid mash tun - I'm impressed.

No-chilled, and tasted the next day while pitching, hmm that's a bit too bitter, needs some more malt.

+1kg Light DME, 1.058 pale ale fermenting like mad at 20C, going to be a ripper.
Biggest beer I've done.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/07)

Couple of photos of my modified setup. Have been toying with the idea of putting a S/S false bottom in the kettle to do whole hop and plug brews.

Trialled it yesterday with the POR pellet addition in the hopsock and the 25-30g of Pacific Hallertau flowers tossed straight in the boiler.

Wort drained beautifully and the flowers in the boiler worked like a natural filter bed. Wort in the cubes was crystal clear with no gunk whatsoever.  

This will allow me to do a 100% Pacific Hallertau Flower Pilsner soon. This I'm hanging out for. B) 

Couple of pics.










Warren -


----------



## Ross (10/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Couple of photos of my modified setup. Have been toying with the idea of putting a S/S false bottom in the kettle to do whole hop and plug brews.
> 
> Trialled it yesterday with the POR pellet addition in the hopsock and the 25-30g of Pacific Hallertau flowers tossed straight in the boiler.
> 
> ...



Excellent work Warren :super: I love it...


----------



## tangent (10/4/07)

does it trap stuff that gets scalded on the bottom Warren?
Looks like a good idea.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/07)

tangent said:


> does it trap stuff that gets scalded on the bottom Warren?
> Looks like a good idea.



Didn't seem to Tangent.  Pot is aluminium (good heat distribution) so there's not much scalding anyway. Any protein gunk just gets absorbed through the flowers. More or less visible in the pic.

I wouldn't chuck any pellets in the mix though. Keep them in the sock.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (11/4/07)

Seems like absolutely the right choice. It seems fairly close to amber now I have a google around. I've seen it used in quite a few US recipes - sometimes with amber in the grain bill as well. :blink:


----------

